# Gaming W/Jemal : Prisoners!!(Inmates Chosen)



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

*EDIT : Character Creation and Campaign Details in Post 24*

Well, not really a poll, as the options aren't set in stone, but more like a discussion: 

I'm currently running my two concurrent 30th lvl campaigns on here (Epic Problemrevention, and Epic Problem: Return to Power, total 10 players), and trying to start a Death Gate Cycle game (Though the ooc only has 2 active posters.. there's 2 or 3 others that posted interest but haven't checked in recently).  I'm also currently in a few games (Darkhawk, No Mans Land, Parting Gift, ) and trying to get into a couple others.

So, the question becomes: Do I want to run another game?  I've been having blasts of ideas pouring through my head, and I WANT to run them, but I'm working up in northern Alberta now, and won't see another gamer for 3 weeks, meaning all the gaming I get must be here...  Besides, I've done I think 3/4 DMing jobs at a time in the past, concurrently with playing about a dozen on ENWorld, and DMing two groups IRL. (Ah, the good old days)

The second part would then have to be : WHAT do I want to run?  I've been pondering BESM D20 b/c I had a super-hero campaign Idea.  I've also been going through a couple D&D(3.5) ideas in my spare time.  
A) One is similar to my Death Gate one, and if that one doesn't get off the ground, I'll do this instead (May do it anyways).  It's same principle, but with basic D&D instead of being heavily modified and based off a book series.  The PC's have been sent to a Hell/Prison dimension for some/various reasons, and must pull together to survive and find a way out.
B) Another calls for a somewhat more.. interesting... approach to D&D.  The characters have all, in one way or another, managed to catch the eye of some greater power, who has offered them an opportunity to go to an interplanar 'school for the gifted', which will teach them whatever they want to know, in exchange for having some very powerful alumni.
C) An extremely low-magic world.  Characters would not be allowed to have spellcasting until later in the campaign, and to make up for the lack of magic, I would be increasing stat mods to 1/lvl, and feats to 1/odd level, as well as giving 'extraordinary' weapons/armour.  The campaign setting itself could be whatever the PC's desire, though I was thinking a cross between Mideival Europe and Samurai Japan.
D) If anybody has any interesting campaign Ideas they've wanted to play in, I'm good at fleshing out and going with stuff.

Thoughts?  Anything in particular people would like to see?


----------



## WarlockLord (Apr 21, 2007)

D) How about a theocracy where arcane mages are hunted as heretics and the PCs are all mages? That'd be cool.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> So, the question becomes: Do I want to run another game?  I've been having blasts of ideas pouring through my head, and I WANT to run them, but I'm working up in northern Alberta now, and won't see another gamer for 3 weeks, meaning all the gaming I get must be here...  Besides, I've done I think 3/4 DMing jobs at a time in the past, concurrently with playing about a dozen on ENWorld, and DMing two groups IRL. (Ah, the good old days)



Whether or not you want to run another game is up to you. PbP games last _much_ longer than 3 weeks (more like a year or more), so if you started one up, it'd be a longer commitment. That being said, it's a great idea if you have more ideas than current games. At least you get them out there and get to use them eventually.


			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> The second part would then have to be : WHAT do I want to run?  I've been pondering BESM D20 b/c I had a super-hero campaign Idea.  I've also been going through a couple D&D(3.5) ideas in my spare time.



Run what you want to run. D&D games are, obviously, the most popular, and you're likely to get the most response from them. At the bottom of the recruiting thread (stickied at the top of this forum) there's a list of what some players are looking for. (I think now it's mostly Star Wars stuff) Very few games die out due to lack of players (though, the more rare the system, the more likely it is to happen).


----------



## moritheil (Apr 21, 2007)

Your stamina as a DM is remarkable.  Run what you like.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 23, 2007)

How about Nyambe?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, I've decided I AM going to run another game, now it's a matter of what people would like to Game, as most of the 'ideas' I have right not are a bit more Niche games than they are standard.  SO, That being said, here are the three concepts.  I don't want to post an actual Poll, and i don't like "blind" votes anyways(not knowing who voted what), so Here's the three I want to most run right now, please tell me If you're interested in one or more of them.

A)The PC's have been sent to a Hell/Prison dimension for some/various reasons, and must pull together to survive and find a way out.  Any alignment allowed, thoough non-evil is preferred.  Any race/class would be allowed, so long as non-core/completes are run by me first.

B) The characters have all, in one way or another, managed to catch the eye of some greater power, who has offered them an opportunity to go to an interplanar 'school for the gifted', which will teach them whatever they want to know, in exchange for having some very powerful alumni.  Would include Diplomacy, Social/knowledge skills, AND a fair amount of combat.  There would be a fair amount of downtime for those who want it.

C) An extremely low-magic world. Characters would not be allowed to have spellcasting until later in the campaign, and to make up for the lack of magic, I would be increasing stat mods to 1/lvl, and feats to 1/odd level, as well as giving 'extraordinary' weapons/armour. The campaign setting itself could be whatever the PC's desire, though I was thinking a cross between Mideival Europe and Samurai Japan.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 24, 2007)

I like Option A the most. I think it would almost have the feel of a reverse dungeon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> i don't like "blind" votes anyways



You can set it up so that you can see who voted for what


			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> A)The PC's have been sent to a Hell/Prison dimension for some/various reasons, and must pull together to survive and find a way out.  Any alignment allowed, thoough non-evil is preferred.  Any race/class would be allowed, so long as non-core/completes are run by me first.
> 
> B) The characters have all, in one way or another, managed to catch the eye of some greater power, who has offered them an opportunity to go to an interplanar 'school for the gifted', which will teach them whatever they want to know, in exchange for having some very powerful alumni.  Would include Diplomacy, Social/knowledge skills, AND a fair amount of combat.  There would be a fair amount of downtime for those who want it.
> 
> C) An extremely low-magic world. Characters would not be allowed to have spellcasting until later in the campaign, and to make up for the lack of magic, I would be increasing stat mods to 1/lvl, and feats to 1/odd level, as well as giving 'extraordinary' weapons/armour. The campaign setting itself could be whatever the PC's desire, though I was thinking a cross between Mideival Europe and Samurai Japan.



I really like all of these ideas!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 24, 2007)

I like option A


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

Option B intrigues me most, but Option A is cool too.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 24, 2007)

My vote goes for b). Hero academy sounds like a whole lot of fun. 

  But both the other options look good too.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

2 A's, 2 B's, and a couple of 'anything's.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 24, 2007)

A. High-level A


----------



## Velmont (Apr 24, 2007)

A is the most interesting. C looks fun too, but B doesn't attract my interest.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

Allright, I'll go for the first to get 6-7 votes, then I'll recruit from those that have posted in this thread.  So if you're reading and waiting for the game to start, you don't get to play unless you vote/post interest before I decide.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd vote for A, just so IMC I can do a cameo of your campaign party running past in the distance.   

Doesn't seem I'll have time to join, though.  :\  Good luck!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

NO offense, but I'm not going to count that one as you stated you WON'T be playing.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> NO offense, but I'm not going to count that one as you stated you WON'T be playing.




I'm aware; hence the   .  I'm still up for a cameo agreement, though!


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 24, 2007)

I think B sounds very interesting, as the possibilities are endless. I do like A a lot as well, but my vote goes for B. It appears to have a lot more long-term playability.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 24, 2007)

I wouldn't mind snagging a place on option C..... might need a little help with char creation depending on level.... as I'm sorta a newb on the PrC thing but I'm sure someone will be willing to help a fellow aspiring twinker heh....

- Rathan


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 25, 2007)

First choice would be A, but B is a close second.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

So far, 
A has 5 First votes and 2 Secondary votes.
B has 3 First votes and 2 Secondary votes.
C has 1 First vote and 1 Secondary vote.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 26, 2007)

I already picked one, but i just want to say it again: Option A


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Allright, it's been almost 48 hours and I'm an impatient man, so Poll closed.

As I said, i like all of them, and want to run them, but the poll has spoken and you guys seem to want A.

I'll keep the other two on the backburner and bring'em back up if I think I've got time to DM another campaign down the line.

Now, from those who've posted in this thread (Whether you voted for A or not), We'll be doing character submissions for the Prison campaign.  

In order to qualify for the campaign, submit a character concept and brief background.  Don't need full stats yet unless you want to (This does not garauntee acceptance, though)
you must meet the following requirements : 
Race/Templates/Classes/Feats: Anything from core&complete, but no psionics.  Other:ask me first.
*Level Adjustment note:  I will be allowing High LA templates (such as dragons/demons/undead), and I will be reducing the LA of any dragon by 1, and anything else that has an LA of +4 or higher is also reduced by 1.
Level: 12, with 1 xp short of level 13.
Abilities: 32 point buy
HP will be max @ first, and use the following chart : 
D4's: 2.5 D6's: 4 D8's: 5.5 D10's: 7 D12's: 9. Add all the point5's up and then at the end round down. (EX 9d4(22.5)+3d8(16.5) would be 39, wheras 5d4(12.5)+7d6(28) would be 40.
Yeah, I know it's kinda weird, but I like it.

[sblock=Languages]
Languages.
In order to properly portray the immense diversity of worlds, I am doing away with the "common" tongue.  It will be replaced with the following six 'human languages' spoken throughout the worlds:
African, Asian, English, European, Russian, and Spanish.
Humans choose one of these as their 'regional' language (make sure it makes sense), and Non-human's gain their racial language.  Non-humans do NOT automatically gain one of the human tongues as they would normally gain common, they must spend skills (or take it as one of their int mod languages).
A character has ONE language + 1 for each point of Intelligence Modifier they had at level one, and can learn any non-secret (Thieves cant/Druidic) language.  
When learning languages via Skills, 1 rank in a language allows you to speak it but poorly (IE second language), while 2 ranks makes you fluent.

Also, not all characters are automatically literate.  Wizards, Clerics, and similar classes that would be required to read are literate in all of their 'starting' languages, but must spend skill points (as below) to read other languages.
Others must spend 1 skill point per language to gain literacy in those languages.
Anyone with levels in an 'illiterate' class (IE Barbarians) must spend twice the skill points for literacy unless they have levels in a "literate" class (wizard, Cleric, etc).

If you think your character's class should be Literate, make your proposal.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
 Here's the tricky part.  You can have Gear as a lvl 13 character(Exception:No rings of sustenance) if you include a method by which you would still HAVE equipment in prison. (Possible examples: you magically hid it, you came here of your own free will, you came here by accident, etc).  Anything even remotely plausible I'll give, as I don't want to shortchange you guys.  (If you can't come up with something, there are 3 options - #1=Vow of Poverty.  #2 = I've got a system for non-magic characters worked out, but it may not be as good as either the gear or the vow (Though you will be able to find equipment later). *See option C from post 6 for details*  #3 = Come up with something interesting and suggest it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Background]: You must include which world you are from (I will be allowing PC's from any campaign setting, including homebrew, as the Prison Dimension is a seperate place where many 'undesirables' are sent.  You must also include WHY you are here. (Falsely accused, actually guilty, Rescue mission, Accidental mishap, tricked/trapped by enemy, etc)
PC's can be of any alignment, and I will NOT stop intraparty fighting if it occurs.  This IS a prison/hell dimension, after all.[/sblock]

You must be able to handle yourself in combat, and all characters should help fill a noncombat survival role in the group, as you will have to fend pretty much for yourselves in a hostile foreign environment (Scout/foragers, Healer/doctors, cooks, people with knowledges, various survival skills/training, etc).
I should also point out that while I'm not fond of spells/effects that are meant to end an encounter in 1 round (AKA save vs death, Otto's Irresistable Dance, Dominate Person, etc), I will not DISALLOW them.  Just keep one thing in mind: Karma.  If you start throwing Phantasmal Killers at everything, eventually they'll start shooting back.

I'd also like to point out that Nova characters would probably be somewhat of a mixed blessing.  With the ability to do large amounts of damage a few times a day, they can always be useful, but there are going to be at least a few occasions where your party will be running through MANY encounters without rest, so even if your character is based around "X times/day", make sure you've got SOME contingency for long-term.

[sblock=World & Campaign Background/Info]
You will all be 'appearing' at the same spot at the same time.  (The prison only opens the portal once every week, and any who had entered/been sent during that time are held in stasis until the portal opens, then deposited altogether).  You will not be REQUIRED to like each other, though any who have any knowledge of the prison (Knowledge: Law or Knowledge: Planes would work, and anyone actually being sent is informed of the information as well, before being sent) would know that when you arrive your soul is magically and randomly bound to one of the inmates who arrives with you, and if either of the two of you die, the other will die.  Thus, Prisoners tend to form loosely knit groups dependant on arrival, to ensure their survival.

The Plane itself is an entire world, which used to be inhabited by a civilization of humans who had very advanced technology, as well as some grasp of magic.  None of the original inhabitants remain, though some of their cities and equipment still stands, even Centuries later.  The world has been used as a Prison for about a century, and as such has developed a culture/Civilization of it's own, though it is still a harsh and lawless place.  

The plane is similar to most material planes, except it is completely detached from all other planes (no astral/etheral/etc, no extra-dimensional travel/teleportation, no summoning) except in specific spots, which are guarded heavily by the wardens of the plane.  They don't interfere with what prisoners do so long as they stay away form the fortresses.  Days are 24 hours, but Daylight only lasts for about 6-8 hours a day, as the 'disaster' that destroyed the original race left the planet charred and the skies darkened.  There is still 'wildlife' after a fashion, most of it has mutated into forms that can survive in the harsh environment (Dire creatures, Dinosaurs, Monsters).

*I've been wanting to do this for a while, so here's the kicker : 
The world is Earth, ~3200 AD.  All human life was erradicated over a thousand years ago, but many cities still stand... crumbling, ruined, and plundered, though a few have been restored by those inhabitants trying to forge ahead.  
This means that Geography will be much easier.  If I say 'you're in new york', you'll be able to find out the surrounding Geography.  It also means that we have a very large, semi-fleshed out world to adventure in, and a lot of history that could be discovered (Like what happened).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Processing Centre]
The Processing Facility is basically a plane all to itself (Well, a Demi Plane actually).  It's used by about a hundred different worlds who actively use the "Prison Plane" to dispose of unwanteds.  As such, a "Processing Facility" was created as a way of organizing it and making it a little more like an actual prison, less chaotic.  Not all worlds are part of this organization, however.  
Some dont even know the existance of the Prison plane.  Some know of it, but not that it's being used as such in an organized manner (A'LA Owen's world), some don't know what it is, but know how to get there (they just don't know why nobody's ever come back).  etc, etc.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Earth History/Info [/sblock]
(This info is NOT Character knowledge for everyone.  It's for Player knowledge, and if your Character has applicable Knowledge skills, he/she may know some.)

A long time ago, Earth humans had advanced both technology and Magic. They managed to open portals to other worlds, traveling through to explore them. One of these worlds was Faerun of the FR setting, where they were discovered by the Elves. Soon enough, the Elves were able to open portals to this world as well, and began 'stealing' the humans to popluate their own world and live as a 'work force' for the elven overlords. Soon enough, the advanced humans discovered this, and though they were unable to retrieve their people, they managed to put a stop to it by permanently shutting off planar travel FROM their world, with the exception of a few specifically designed locations where 2-way travel was possible. Shortly thereafter, all contact was lost with Earth. Nobody knows for sure, but the common theory (On worlds with history old enough to remember, and that had interacted with them, such as Faerun) is that the cessation on outgoing planar traffic stopped beings who died there from passing on as intended, and some sort of global catastrophy decimated the population. With nowhere to go, the souls became undead and soon the world was bereft of life.
A few things scholars with knowledge skills might know(I'll come up with more for those of you who actually put points into the Knowledge skills):
Anything that Dies on Earth stays there. Souls do not travel to other planes, respawn, etc. A lich who dies on earth with his phylactery on another plane is screwed. If the Tarrasque were to die on Earth, it would respawn on EARTH. An outsider dieing there is not banished, but permanently destroyed. Normal living beings tend to become undead within days if the body's are not destroyed.

There are rumours that many of the wonders achieved by mankind before their downfall are still hidden around the planet, as are the secrets to what actually happened. There are also a few (at least one per continent) EXIT portals, doorways that swing both ways... Though where they lead is unknown, and they are always hidden inside Guard's fortresses.
*more info coming soon*
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 27, 2007)

This sounds really good and exciting! I'm anxious to get a submission in! I feel a little guilty that I didn't vote for this initially, though, I hope you don't count that against me   

One question, on the soul-bound prisoners, do they know who they are bound with or is that a mystery as well?

I'll get you a formal submission by this evening, but briefly I'm considering a fallen paladin, probably very recently at that, so a lot of fresh wounds.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> This sounds really good and exciting! I'm anxious to get a submission in! I feel a little guilty that I didn't vote for this initially, though, I hope you don't count that against me
> 
> One question, on the soul-bound prisoners, do they know who they are bound with or is that a mystery as well?
> 
> I'll get you a formal submission by this evening, but briefly I'm considering a fallen paladin, probably very recently at that, so a lot of fresh wounds.




There is absolutely no way of knowing which other prisoner you are bound to short of death(which would, of course, affect both of you.  This is what keeps the inmates in 'groups' instead of pairs.

Also, I should've pointed out that Souls that die here cannot be brought back nor contacted.  There is much debate (At least on other planes) about what happens to them.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> There is absolutely no way of knowing which other prisoner you are bound to short of death(which would, of course, affect both of you.  This is what keeps the inmates in 'groups' instead of pairs.




I like this concept a lot. I'm assuming we can't pinprick another group member to see if we feel their pain?   

What races are you allowing? Can we do LA or is this standard core?


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm thinking something in a Warlock/Monk/Ur-Priest/Eldritch Disciple.  I might not be able to flesh it out further until Monday.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Allright, it's been almost 48 hours and I'm an impatient man, so Poll closed.
> 
> As I said, i like all of them, and want to run them, but the poll has spoken and you guys seem to want A.
> 
> ...



Man this sounds so cool, I will be definetly putting something together for this.  

My initial idea is that my character bribed one of the 'guards' to get himself thrown into the prison. Perhaps he's on a rescue mission perhaps he's out for revenge, whatever his true motivation for being there, he'll be keeping it to himself.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 28, 2007)

Prepare for a kalashtar telepath/ quori mindhunter/ quori nightmare


----------



## Autumn (Apr 28, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Prepare for a kalashtar telepath/ quori mindhunter/ quori nightmare






			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Race/Templates/Classes/Feats: Anything from core&complete, but no psionics.




  You might be out of luck there. 


 As for me - I'll give my submission some thought over the next couple of days, too many ideas at the moment to pick one to single out.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 28, 2007)

> Race/Templates/Classes/Feats: Anything from core&complete, but no psionics.



D'oh!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2007)

I think it's time for my spellwarp sniper concept...


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal, are Tome of Battle and PHBII allowed?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm gonna say no to tome of battle this time, sorry guys.
PHB2 is fine.

LordRaven - You wouldn't have had to bribe a guard, it's as easy to get here as it is to get to any other plane... Just practically impossible to get OUT again, and all entering (for any reason) share the same 'bone' and 'apperance point' as the rest who entered during that week.

Though the Guards have to have a way in/out, probably inside their fortresses.

Also, 1 more thing I'll be editing into the rules post : I will be allowing High LA templates (such as dragons/demons/undead), and I will be reducint the LA of any dragon by 1, and anything else that has an LA of 4 or higher is also reduced by 1.


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 28, 2007)

So Jemal, can I import my character concept from 'Death's Gate'? The acrobatic Fighter type? (obviously rebuilt)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Sin - Yes, I specifically invited you and LR over from the Deathgate thing, so even though you didn't vote, I'll let you in. (And maybe in the future we'll retry the Labyrinth)


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok, cool. A couple of questions...

LA for using the Death Knight template? If I can take it that is?... If not, is it ok as a PrC...

AND... can I combine it with the Half Dragon template - for a Dragon blooded Deathknight (LA +?? - 7 at my guess (3 for dragon, 4 for DK)) If not I might go for Half D template with DK build.

I've NEVER powergamed in my life (well, not since AD&D days), so I'm thinking to give it a go... HOW powerful can we be, 'cause a 12th lvl D/blooded druid with shapeshift (Dragonic) would be able to change into a young dragon?...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Ok, cool. A couple of questions...
> 
> LA for using the Death Knight template? If I can take it that is?... If not, is it ok as a PrC...
> 
> AND... can I combine it with the Half Dragon template - for a Dragon blooded Deathknight (LA +?? - 7 at my guess (3 for dragon, 4 for DK)) If not I might go for Half D template with DK build.



 Well, you'd have to post the specifics of the DeathKnight template and quote where it's from so I can approve it.



> I've NEVER powergamed in my life (well, not since AD&D days), so I'm thinking to give it a go... HOW powerful can we be, 'cause a 12th lvl D/blooded druid with shapeshift (Dragonic) would be able to change into a young dragon?...



Well, I've seen 12-15th lvl characters that could solo Balor's, I can handle any power level you guys throw.  Just don't try any infinity loops or anything else that gets obscenely huge. (3 digit numbers at this level is what I'd consider 'obscene'.)

EVERYONE -
A new note (Which will be added to the rules post... I add rules as I remember/come up with them) : I'm not fond of spells/effects that are meant to end an encounter in 1 round (AKA save vs death, Otto's Irresistable Dance, Dominate Person,  etc), but I will not DISALLOW them.  Just keep one thing in mind: Karma.

That being said, I'd also like to point out that Nova characters would probably be somewhat of a mixed blessing.  With the ability to do large amounts of damage a few times a day, they can always be useful, but there are going to be several occasions where your party will be running through MANY encounters without rest, so even if your character is based around "X times/day", make sure you've got SOME contingency for long-term.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

One More Thing - As I said, I'm excited to get this started, so I'll give bonus points for submissions within the next 24 hours.   Don't worry about having a 2-page backstory, I probably would not read all of it right now anyways, I'm just looking for the basics of each character concept, what they can do, and why they're here, so we can pick some 'inmates' and get started on fleshing the party out as a whole.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Will you allow LA buyouts from the UA?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

How do they work?


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> How do they work?




I don't have the book in front of me right now, but you potentially buy-off some of the LA. It's not that good when you develop with it, but it is good when you high level create with large LA.

Essentially, without the book with me or having looked at it in a few months, I believe you sacrifice a level here and there to pay off the LA, so you basically knock down the LA to only a few, instead of many. So like, if I was to play an Vampire with LA +8, you could buy off a few of those levels and still be able to have more than 4 character levels (in this scenario that we're starting at 12th).

I could get you more info tonight, but I'm sure someone here will be able to fill in what I've gotten wrong or missed.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I don't have the book in front of me right now, but you potentially buy-off some of the LA. It's not that good when you develop with it, but it is good when you high level create with large LA.
> 
> Essentially, without the book with me or having looked at it in a few months, I believe you sacrifice a level here and there to pay off the LA, so you basically knock down the LA to only a few, instead of many. So like, if I was to play an Vampire with LA +8, you could buy off a few of those levels and still be able to have more than 4 character levels (in this scenario that we're starting at 12th).
> 
> I could get you more info tonight, but I'm sure someone here will be able to fill in what I've gotten wrong or missed.




OK, so how do you 'buy' these levels? GP?  XP?  If XP, then how much?
If you spend an entire levels worth of XP on it, then how's it any different from the LA?
I'll have to wait for the full info, I gues...


And btw, using you example - You can't BE a vampire at lower than 13th lvl..


> A humanoid or monstrous humanoid slain by a vampire’s energy drain rises as a vampire spawn (see the Vampire Spawn entry) 1d4 days after burial.
> If the vampire instead drains the victim’s Constitution to 0 or lower, the victim returns as a spawn if it had 4 or less HD and as a vampire if it had 5 or more HD.



5 HD + 8 LA = 13 ECL.  minimum vampire level (I should know, I'm a vamp lover)


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, so how do you 'buy' these levels? GP?  XP?  If XP, then how much?
> If you spend an entire levels worth of XP on it, then how's it any different from the LA?
> I'll have to wait for the full info, I guess...
> 
> ...




Damn, I thought I grabbed something without HD for the example! Anyway, it's through EX, and I know I'm missing something vital, but essentially with that vampire example, it'd let you have at least a few class levels. I'll look to see if it's in the SRD.

I think, real cursory, the buyout makes the ECL a little lower after the fact, but I'm not sure. I'll take a look and see if I can't find anything more detailed before I get home tonight.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 28, 2007)

LA buy-off is in the SRD. Here

I'm planning on an Avenging Executioner/ Dread Commando


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> LA buy-off is in the SRD. Here
> 
> I'm planning on an Avenging Executioner/ Dread Commando




I just found that too, you beat me to the punch!


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2007)

Prior Loksteel is looking into the crystal ball. A nice magical item he thought. He was looking at it and was seeing a group of people heading his way. He knew them very well. He had been there ally once. It was during the years of the tyrannie. They had fought side by side to get the Lord down from his throne. But even there, he doubt he had there full trust. They knew his power had somethging wierd and people have been colder to him than to the others.

His power... he remembered when he was just a kid. The Lord had killed his father and mother, because they were in teh resistance. They had been helpless when the guards had come. Prior was hiding in the wall, in an hidden compartement. He didn't saw teh last moment of his parents, but he had heard it well. He had cried the lost of his parents for a week before he swaered the Lord would pay, at any cost... he had been heard.

He received the visit of a quasit. He explained him that the Lord was the son of a devil and he was serving a devil, by sending ressources and slave to him. So teh quasit teach him a dark art. Over time, he mastered it. Events force him to join that group and they become strong allies. Without him, they would have never discovered the true nature of teh Lord, with them, Prior would have never acheived his vengence.

But today, the peace have returned, and where his power were welcome in the adversity, they disturb abd scare in this new and free world. They fear to see the same scenario again. After all, his power had something demonic to it. He couldn't be angry at them, he couldn't fight them either, his vengence was done and he had no more will to fight.

Prior walk up to the large gate. It was one of the item the Lord used to summon devil to his side. It led to other worlds. Travelling, it could be a good thing. He didn't knew how it work, but he has an easy to time to guess it. He touch the portal and the portal start to glow. He felt something wrong with the portal. Was it a good thing to use it? He heard the group banging at the door. They wouldn't give him much time, he had no more choice. He looked behind as the door open. "Farewell, friends. I'm leaving this world for good, now that I have nothing more to do here." Prior jump into the portal before it close, hoping he end in a more welcoming world.

-=-=-=-=-=-

I would do a Warlock, most probably a human, but the race isn't stop yet.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

First off, Nice site, i hadn't seen it before.  Bookmarked now. 
Now on to business :
I definitely would NOT allow LA buyoff at Epic, b/c it can get pretty bad (You can essentially get a +1 LA for 3,000 XP), but at this level i think it's balanced enough.

After reading that though, I must say this - keep in mind that due to the strict nature of when you can buy off an LA, you would be able to buy off a +1LA (3 char. lvls=ECL4), a +2LA(6 character levels=ECL7, then another 1, 3 levels later, which is now ECL9), or get rid of 1 of a +3 LA.  (3X3=9 class levels required,+3 LA = ECL12 exactly).  Anything with a LA of +4 would not be buyable. (Though remember I'm automatically lowering everything 4 and to 1 lower, but see below).

ALSO, FYI, For purposes of buying off LA, I'm going to make you buy it off normally as though you didn't have the -1 LA adjustment from my campaign, and THEN you get the -1 (This will only apply to dragons at this level, as you can't buy off a 4 or higher LA).
(This only applies to PRE-buying LA.  If you reach a point IN GAME where you could buyoff LA, then feel free to do so at whatever your current LA is.


Velmont - I love warlocks. 

That's the first of what I'd consider a 'full' submission.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

That more than covers every facet of my question!

Wishlist, I really want to play a Raksasha, but I won't yet as he'd be severely underpowered I feel. I still might come up with something more powerful, but tentatively I am still thinking about running a fallen paladin.

Mechanically I think he'll be Pal 11 | Blackguard 1, and then slowly, given the blackguard conversion rules, he'll lose more of his paladin-ness and gain more blackguard-ness. I want to start him at the beginning of his transition.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Not only would the Rakshasa be underpowered, he'd be nonexistant.. That's another race you can't play till higher. (7 HD, +7 LA = lvl 14 character).
Hmm, unless Savage Species has it in one of their classes things...

On the up side, I like the fallen paladin.. Got brief background/fighting style/how&why he's here?


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> On the up side, I like the fallen paladin.. Got brief background/fighting style/how&why he's here?




Fleshed out? Partially. I'll try and get you something concrete and tangible throughout the day, I just haven't quite figured out how I want to deal with the magical items. If he's a front line tank, heavy armor and big sword, I don't want him to lose those and then be left with nothing but his big mitts to swing.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, one alternative, if you've recently fallen is for you to have been stripped of your Holy Sword and Celestial Armour, etc.  I would be able to write in some gear for you in the early campaign (First few posts), such as finding an unholy sword or dark black armour that may be there for some explicit purpose (Someone knew you were coming?  Prophecy?), etc, etc...


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Well, one alternative, if you've recently fallen is for you to have been stripped of your Holy Sword and Celestial Armour, etc.  I would be able to write in some gear for you in the early campaign (First few posts), such as finding an unholy sword or dark black armour that may be there for some explicit purpose (Someone knew you were coming?  Prophecy?), etc, etc...




If you're able to work this in, I'll definitely do it. I want his fall to be very recent.

Here's what I'm thinking of back history. I haven't thought of a name yet. He comes from a long line of holy knights, his family usually leading the order. So all his life he and his younger brother had been working hard to be the best possible, as the eldest, all assumed the mantle would fall to him once his father died. As the leader of this order, he would possess all the power and wealth a man could dream; a lady in waiting was promised to the leader as well, the couple to be married at the passing of the mantle.

After the death of his father his brother was chosen in lieu of him. Instead of accepting the responsibility of second in command, as was deemed his duty and honored with the gift of one of the order's most prized weapon and armor, he tore off his order's emblem and stormed out of the hall. That evening he requested a private meeting with his brother, who graciously oblidged him, not wanting to insult his elder brother anymore than had already occurred.

At the meeting, he met the new leader of his order, his younger brother, three years his junior, with a beautiful new wife; his wife. Once he entered into the room, his new leader and new sister stood to greet him with a hug, but instead, our once noble knight plunged a dagger into his heart, killing him with a thrust and a slight twist. The woman shrieked with abject terror. Pulling the knife out, without wiping the blade, he grips the woman by her soft hair, jerking her head unnaturally back. Slowly and methodically, with as much malice as his still, cold hands can manage, he digs the double edged knife across her beautiful, slender throat, ending her maniacal sobs and cries.

The door bursts open with half a dozen armed guards, looking on the murderous scene with nauseating surprise. Upon seeing these men surround him with swordpoints aimed at his unarmored flesh, he unceremoniously dumps the womans slender body onto the floor and drops the blade with a clang, raising his hands in surrender.

Within hours, he was condemned, stripped of all titles, land, honors, and awards, as well as his newly forged equipment. Furthermore, startled at the sheer malevolence displayed in his premeditation, he was banished by the head of the priestly order. Not since the time of his greatgrandfather, some 90 years ago, had someone been banished. And it wasn't until the moment of this strange, unused magic being cast, that he shed his first tear.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Stats]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Prior Locksteel
[B]Class:[/B] Human Paragon / Warlock
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 10     +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3 / 9    [B]XP:[/B] 65 999
[B]Dex:[/B] 16(14) +3 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +8         [B]HP:[/B] 79 (3d8+9d6+24)
[B]Con:[/B] 16(14) +3 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/Cold Iron
[B]Int:[/B] 14     +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10     +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 25(21) +7 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10% (N/A)

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +4    +3    +0    +1    +2    27
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 24

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2   +10    +16 (Default Dark's One Own Luck)
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +2    +3     +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      9    +7    +3    +19

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Eldritch Blast           +11     6d6           20x2
Composite Longbow        +12     1d8           20x3
Dagger                    +9     1d4        19-20x2
Dagger, thrown           +12     1d4        19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Abyssal, Infernal

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Composite Longbow)
Light Armor Proficiency 
Adaptive Learning (Survival)
+2 Charisma
Eldritch Blast 6d6
Detect Magic
Damage Reduction 2/cold Iron
Deceive item
Fiendish Resilience

[B]Feats:[/B] 
HB  : Track
1st : Point Blank Shot
3rd : Precise Shot
HPB : Force of Personality
6th : Skill Focus (Use Magic Device)
9th : Extra Invocation
12th: Extra Invocation

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 87       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 15/7.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                      5    +7          +12
Concentration              2    +3           +5
*Craft(Bowmaking)          3    +2           +5
*Craft(Leatherworking)     3    +2           +5
*Diplomacy                 5    +7    +4    +16
Disguise                   0    +7   +12    +19
*Hide                      5    +3    +5    +13
Intimidate		   5    +7    +2    +14
Knowledge (Arcana)         5    +2           +7
*Knowledge (Geography)     1    +2           +3
*Knowledge (Nature)        1    +2           +3
Knowledge (Planes)         5    +2           +7
*Listen                    5    +0           +5
*Move Silently             5    +3    +5    +13
*Spot                      5    +0    +5    +10
Sense Motive               5    +0           +5
Spellcraft                 5    +2    +2     +9 (+11 with scrolls)
*Survival                  7    +2           +9 (+11 on planes)
Use Magic Device          15    +7    +3    +25 (+27 with scrolls)

*Human Paragon Class Skill

[B]Invocation:[/B]
Dark's One Own Luck
Eldritch Spear
Sickening Blast
See the Unsean

Beshadowed Blast
Eldritch Chain
Fell Flight
Walk Unseen

Chilling Tentacle

[B]Equipement			    Cost  Weight[/B]
Composite Longbow, masterwork	  400.00
 Quiver (20 arrows)		    1.00
Dagger, masterwork		  302.00

Traveler's Outfit		    1.00
Mithral Chain Shirt +3		19300.00
 of Shadow
 of Silent Moves
 Glamered
Mithral Small Shield +3		10015.00

Hat of Disguise			 1800.00
Eyes of Eagle			 2500.00
Cloak of Charisma +4		16000.00
Amulet of Natural Armor +1	 2000.00
Vest of Resistance +3		 9000.00
Bracer of Health +2		 4000.00
Gloves of Dexterity +2		 4000.00	 
Ring of Protection +2		 8000.00
Ring of Feather Fall		 2200.00
Boots of Strinding and Jumping   5500.00

Handy Haversack			 2000.00
 Bag of Trick (Tan)		 6300.00
 Wand of Cure Light Wounds x2	 1500.00
 Potion of Cure Light Wounds x5	  250.00
 Strands of Prayer Beads, Lesser 9600.00
 Antitoxin x2			  100.00
 Artisan Tools (Bowmaking)	    5.00
 Artisan Tools (Leatherworking)	    5.00
 Bedroll			    0.10
 Blanket, Winter		    0.50
 Cold weather's outfit		    8.00
 Grappling Hook			    1.00
 Quiver (20 arrows) x2		    2.00
 Ration, trail (5 days) 	    2.50
 Rope, silk (50 feet)		   10.00
 Tent				   10.00
 Tindertwig x10			   10.00

Scroll Case			    1.00
 Scroll of Remove Fear x4	  100.00
 Scroll of Remove Paralisys x2    300.00
 Scroll of Lesser Restoration x4  600.00
 Scroll of Remove Curse x2	  750.00
 Scroll of Neutralize Poison x2	  750.00
 Scroll of Restoration		  800.00

Pouch, belt			    1.00
 Flint & Steel			    N/A
[B]Total Weight:[/B]33lb      [B]Money:[/B] 873gp 9sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX
```
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Appearance]To come[/SBLOCK] 

[SBLOCK=Background] Prior Loksteel is looking into the crystal ball. A nice magical item he thought. He was looking at it and was seeing a group of people heading his way. He knew them very well. He had been there ally once. It was during the years of the tyrannie. They had fought side by side to get the Lord down from his throne. But even there, he doubt he had there full trust. They knew his power had somethging wierd and people have been colder to him than to the others.

His power... he remembered when he was just a kid. The Lord killed his father and mother, because they were in the resistance. His father was an hunter, his mother was working the hide of the animals hunted. In the shadow, they were activily helping the resistance, by giving them good leather armors and other supplies. They had been helpless when the guards came. Prior was hiding in the wall, in an hidden compartement. He didn't saw the last moment of his parents, but he had heard it well. He had cried the lost of his parents for a week before he sweared the Lord would pay for that crime, at any cost... he had been heard.

He received the visit of a quasit. He explained him that the Lord was the son of a devil and he was serving his father, by sending ressources and slaves to him. So the quasit teach him a dark art. Over time, he mastered it. Events force him to join that group and they become strong allies. Without him, they would have never discovered the true nature of the Lord, without them, Prior would have never acheived his vengence.

But today, the peace have returned, and where his power were welcome in the adversity, they disturb and scare in this new and free world. They fear to see the same scenario again. After all, his power had something demonic to it. He couldn't be angry at them, he couldn't fight them either, his vengence was done and he had no more will to fight.

Prior walk up to the large gate. It was one of the item the Lord used to summon devil to his side. It led to others worlds. Travelling, it could be a good thing. He didn't knew how it work, but he has an easy time to guess it. He touch the portal and the portal start to glow. He felt something wrong with the portal. Was it a good thing to use it? He heard the group banging at the door. They wouldn't give him much time, he had no more choice. He looked behind as the door open. "Farewell, friends. I'm leaving this world for good, now that I have nothing more to do here." Prior jump into the portal before it close, hoping he ends in a more welcoming world.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 28, 2007)

Anzu Ashurbanipal: vile evangelist of a dead god, rightly convicted in a lawful trial of anathema and heresy, and banished to the prison world of ***.  I'll flesh out the details early next week.

As the member of a cult, he probably has allies able to get him his gear some way or another.

Here's the crunch.  The one non-core, non-complete item I've provisionally included is the least invocation _Eldritch Glaive_ from Dragon Magic.  It basically allows you to transform your eldritch blast into a melee reach weapon, roughly glaive shaped.  Let me know if you disapprove.
[SBLOCK=Crunch]Lawful Evil Human Monk 2 / Warlock 4 / Ur-Priest 2 / Eldritch Disciple 4

Str 10 	+0 	base 10 (cost 2) 
Dex 12	+1	base 12 (cost 4) 
Con 10	+0	base 10 (cost 2) 
Int 14	+2	base 14 (cost 6) 
Wis 18	+4	base 16 (cost 10) + 2 level 
Cha 16	+3	base 15 (cost 8) + 1 level

Age 28
Height 5'10"
Weight 115 lbs

Description: 

HP 	? (6+(5d6)+(6d8))
AC 	15 (10 base + 1 dex + 4 wis)
Init 	+1 (+1 Dex)
Move 	30 ft / x4
Damage Resistance 	1/cold iron
Turn Attempts 		6
Stunning Attacks 	4 (DC 20)

Fortitude 8 (8 base + 0 con)
Reflex 6 (5 base + 1 dex)
Will 18 (14 base + 4 wis)

Attack Bonus +9 (9 BAB)
Melee Attack +9 (9 BAB + 0 str)
Ranged Attack +13 (9 BAB + 4 wis)

Melee: unarmed (1d6) or eldritch glaive
Range: eldritch blast

1	monk 1   	iron will, human: zen archery, bonus: stunning fist, improved unarmed strike
2	monk 2		bonus: deflect arrows
3	warlock 1	spell focus (evil)
4	warlock 2	
5	warlock 3
6 	warlock 4	???	
7	ur-priest 1
8	ur-priest 2 
9	eldritch disciple 1	practiced spellcaster (ur-priest)
10	eldritch disciple 2
11	eldritch disciple 3
12	eldritch disciple 4	practiced spellcaster (warlock)

Class Abilities:
Monk:
 * flurry of blows
 * evasion

Warlock:
 * detect magic at will
 * DR 1/cold iron
 * deceive item: can always take 10 on UMD checks

Ur-Priest:
 * rebuke undead

Eldritch Disciple:
 * gift of the divine patron: damage resistance (3/cold iron, 6rnds) and fiendish resistance (acid and fire 14, 6rnds)
 * rebuke undead as 6th lvl cleric
 * eldritch blast 6d6

Invocations:
 * Least: Eldritch Glaive (Dragon Magic 82), Eldritch Spear, See the Unseen
 * Lesser: Fell Flight, Walk Unseen

Skills  28+20+10+20
 * bluff +9 (6 ranks + 3 cha)
 * concentration +9 (9 ranks + 0 con)
 * diplomacy +12 (5 ranks + 4 wis + 2 bluff + 2 sense motive)
 * knowledge (arcana) +7 (5 ranks + 2 int)
 * knowledge (religion) +17 (15 ranks + 2 int)
 * knoweldge (the planes) +7 (5 ranks + 2 int)
 * sense motive +9 (5 ranks + 4 wis)
 * spellcraft +17 (15 ranks + 2 int)
 * spot +14 (5 ranks + 4 wis + 5 enhancement)
 * use magical device +10 (7 ranks + 3 cha)

Equipment: 110,000 gp

 * periapt of wisdom +6 (36,000 gp)
 * gloves of dexterity +2 (4,000 gp)
 * bracers of armor +4 (16,000 gp)
 * cloak of resistace +4 (16,000 gp)
 * ring of protection +2 (8,000 gp)
 * shirt of health +4 (16,000 gp)
 * wand of cure moderate wounds (4,500 gp)
 * eyes of eagle (2,500 gp)
 * ???[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Anzu Ashurbanipal: vile evangelist of a dead god, rightly convicted in a lawful trial of anathema and heresy, and banished to the prison world of ***. [SBLOCK=Crunch]Lawful Evil Human Monk 2 / Warlock 4 / Ur-Priest 2 / Eldritch Disciple 4
> 
> Str 10 	+0 	base 10 (cost 2)
> Dex 12	+1	base 12 (cost 4)
> ...




He looks deliciously nasty! I like the visual of 5'10" 115lbs, all gaunt.


----------



## Rino (Apr 28, 2007)

[sblock=character]
Grimor
Male Human Necormancer 12
Lawful Evil

Strength 10 (+0)
Dexterity 19 (+4)
Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 12 (+1)
Wisdom 12 (+1)
Charisma 22 (+6)

Size: Medium
Height: 6' 6"
Weight: 185 lb
Skin: Pale
Eyes: Black
Hair: -

Total Hit Points: 101
XP: 64 469

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 22 = 10 +4 [dexterity] +8 [armor]

Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 18

Initiative modifier: +5 = +4 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save: +6 = 4 [base] +2 [constitution]
Reflex save: +8 = 4 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Will save: +9 = 8 [base] +1 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld): +6/+1 = 6 [base]
Attack (unarmed): +6/+1 = 6 [base]
Attack (missile): +10/+5 = 6 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Grapple check: +6/+1 = 6 [base]

Light load:33 lb. or less
Medium load: 34-66 lb.
Heavy load: 67-100 lb.
Lift over head: 100 lb.
Lift off ground:200 lb.
Push or drag: 500 lb.

Languages: Common Infernal

Feats:

Combat Casting
Eschew Materials
corpecrafter
destruction retribution
tomb-tained soul
craft wand


Skill


Concentration Con 17= +2 +15
Diplomacy Cha 16= +6 +10
Knowledge (arcana) Int 11= +1 +10
Knowledge (religion) Int 11= +1 +10
Listen Wis 6 = +1 +5

Human:

* Extra feat at first level (already included)
* Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
* One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Dread Necromancer:
* advanced learning lvl 4-8-12
* enervating touch (give upto 6 negative lvls/day with Charnel touch, no more then 2 lvls/ touch DC 22)
* lich body DR 6/-
* scarbous touch 2/day (disease Fortitude save (DC 22))
* light fortification 25%
* negative energy resistance (+4 bonus on saving throws made to resist negative energy effects, 
* undead mastery undead mastery (gain a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength and Dexterity and 2
additional hit points per Hit Die. Control 96 HD of UD for animate death, 144 HD for control UD)
* negative energy burst 2/day (12d4 within 5ft save will DC 22)
* summon familiar
* fear aura (Enemies in the area must succeed on a Will save (DC 22)or become shaken)
* mental bastion (+2 bonus on saving throws made to resist sleep, stunning,
paralysis, poison, or disease)
* rebuke undead
* charnel touch (melee touch 1d8+3 neg energy or heals Undead +4 HP)

equipment: 110k
cloak of cha +4 (16k)
death ward mithril chain shirt +4 (26.1k)
gloves of dex +4 (16k)
wand of command undead (cl: 12)(4,5k + 360XP)
wand of inflict serious wounds (6,25k + 450xp)
wand of animate dead (cl:12) (9k + 720xp)
ioun stone clear spindle (4k)
familiar's belt (6k)
Heward's fortifying bedroll (3k)
21k in onyx gems

Spells: 
Level 1 spells:  8  per day DC: 17[sblock]
Bane
bestow wound [sblock] Transmutation
Level: Dread necromancer 1, sorcerer/
wizard 1, Spite 1
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: Living creature touched
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
If wounded, you can cast this spell
and touch a living creature. The target
takes damage equal to your wounds
at the rate of 1 point of damage per
your caster level, or the amount
needed to bring you up to your
maximum hit points, whichever is
less. At the same time, you heal that
much damage, as if a cure spell had
been cast on you.
Material Component: A small eye
agate worth at least 10 gp.[/sblock]
cause fear 
chill touch
detect magic
detect undead
doom 
hide from undead
inflict light wounds
ray of enfeeblement 
summon undead I[sblock] Conjuration (Summoning) [Evil]
Level: Blackguard 1, cleric 1, dread
necromancer 1, sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V, S, F/DF
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: One summoned creature
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
This spell functions like summon
monster I (see page 285 of the Player’s
Handbook), except that you summon
an undead creature.
Summon undead I conjures one of the
creatures from the 1st-level list in the
Summon Undead table at right. You
choose which creature to summon, and
you can change that choice each time
you cast the spell. Summoned undead
do not count toward the total Hit Dice
of undead that you can control with
animate dead, plague of undead, or other
command undead abilities. No undead
creature you summon can have more
Hit Dice than your caster level +1.
Focus: A tiny bag, a small candle
(not lit), and a carved bone from any
humanoid.
Note: The descriptions of the summon
undead spells presented here supersede
earlier published descriptions

Summon Undead
1st Level
Human warrior skeleton
Kobold zombie
2nd Level
Owlbear skeleton
Bugbear zombie
3rd Level
Ghoul
Troll skeleton
Ogre zombie
4th Level
Allip
Ghast
Wyvern zombie
5th Level
Mummy
Shadow
Vampire spawn
Wight[/sblock]
undetectable alignment[/sblock]

Level 2 spells: 8  per day DC 18[sblock]
Blindness/deafness 
command undead 
darkness
death knell 
false life 
gentle repose 
ghoul touch 
inf lict moderate wounds 
scare 
spectral hand 
summon swarm 
summon undead II[/sblock]

Level 3 spells: 7 per day DC: 19[sblock]
Crushing despair 
death ward 
halt undead 
inflict serious wounds 
ray of exhaustion 
speak with dead 
summon undead III 
vampiric touch[/sblock]

Level 4 spells: 7 per day DC: 20[sblock]
Animate dead 
bestow curse 
contagion 
deathward 
dispel magic 
enervation 
Evard’s black tentacles 
fear 
giant vermin
inflict critical wounds 
phantasmal killer 
poison 
summon undead IV[/sblock]

Level 5 spells: 6 per day DC 21[sblock]
Blight 
cloudkill 
fire in the blood[sblock] Transmutation
Level: Cleric 5, Spite 5
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
This unsettling spell enables you to
make deadly weapons of your own
arteries and veins. Once the spell is
cast, your blood takes on a mystical
potency that makes it more corrosive
than the strongest acid to anyone who
draws it from you. From then on,
until the spell’s duration has elapsed,
anyone who deals slashing or piercing
melee damage on you is sprayed with
your blood in retribution. The blood
deals a cumulative 1d6 points of damage
per attack upon your attacker,
with no save or spell resistance
applicable, up to a maximum of 5d6.
Thus, the fi rst time a foe hits you with
a slashing or piercing weapon, he
instantly takes 1d6 points of damage
from the sanguinary backlash. The
second time that same foe strikes
you, he takes 2d6 points of damage.
As soon as any single foe has taken
5d6 points of damage in a single
spray from your corrosive blood, the
spell ends.
Opponents striking you with magical
attacks that do not manifest in a
slashing or piercing manner, or those
striking you with only bludgeoning
weapons, do not trigger the retributive
blood spray.
The arc and direction of the blood
spray is magical in nature, and the
spray does not splatter adjacent
squares or parties, no matter how
close together they might be. Each
spray strikes only the one responsible
for the wound.
Material Component: A drop of your
own blood.[/sblock]
greater dispel magic 
insect plague 
lesser planar binding 
magic jar 
mass inflict light wounds
nightmare 
oath of blood 
slay living 
summon undead V
undeath to death 
unhallow 
waves of fatigue[/sblock]

Level 6 spells: 4 per day DC 22[sblock]
Acid fog 
circle of death 
create undead 
eyebite
geas/quest 
harm 
mass inflict moderate wounds 
planar binding
waves of exhaustion[/sblock]



[/sblock]

Background
Grimor still remembers the day he was captured as of it was yesterday. He just raised his last corps from the asses in which Grimor had turned him a few seconds ago to finish his small army of undead. But then he heard them coming from all directions, he knew his small army of raised souls were no match from these people but still he sent them all to try and fight him a way out of there. But after a few minutes the batlle took a turn for the worst, a few priests joined the group. Gromir quickly ran into a tome with his companion droom (his imp) and give him all his magical items for safekeeping  and then asked him to turn into a tiny spider big enough to stay hidden in his non magical clothing  and stay there till it was safe to come out again.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm planning on a Centaur Knight. 

 [sblock=Backstory]

  In a frontier town on the edge of a great forest, the humans began to chop trees and clear land to extend their agricultural potential and feed hungry mouths. A tribe of centaur who had been on the land before their arrival objected, sending an emissary to ask for an end to the activities. The envoy was received with open hostility by the suspicious and bigoted magistrate, and upon making his plea in more impassioned and forceful tones the order was given for his execution. Before long the village was in open war against the centaur tribe. They called for reinforcements from the nearest town, pleading that they were under attack by savage natives of the forest who wouldn't listen to reason. 

 A force of knights from the town's chapter of the crown's Argent Order arrived as their reinforcement, and the impetuous young commander leading them took the villagers and their magistrate at their word. He launched a full-scale assault on the centaur tribe and with superior numbers, equipment and training his force soon won the day. It was only after the tribe's numbers had already been decimated that one of the centaur, grievously wounded, finally let go of his pride long enough to plead for mercy just before he died - not for himself, but for his tiny daughter. 

 Such selfless sentiment struck deep, undermining the righteous anger of the commander, and he called a halt to the attack. Sheathing his sword and approaching another of the survivors, he demanded that the centaur explain events as he understood them. He was mortified by what he heard, as he realised the depth of the mistake he had made. He knew there was nothing he could do to make his actions right, with the tribe already shattered, but he resolved to do all he could. Finding that the centaur child had no relations or friends to take care of her among the survivors he started by taking her away with him, determined to give her the best possible life he could. 

 He went further as well, appealing to the King and seeing that the village magistrate was unseated and harshly punished, and that in future the village would abide by the wishes of their fallen foes and live in harmony with the land. 

 The centaur girl, meanwhile, he brought up as his own daughter. It was certainly an extraordinary arrangement, but for a relationship that had started so unhappily it brought both of them a great deal of joy. The girl, named Cele, never knew why it was that this man had taken her in and fostered her, but she loved him and was happy under his guardianship and tutelage. He taught her what he knew best - arms, and the code of chivalry. In putting special stress on the latter, perhaps he hoped to make up for his own dereliction of it in regard to her people. 

 Happily for him, he never had to explain the circumstances of her adoption; he was killed in action when she was still young. She was allowed to stay on in the Order - she had many friends there, as had her late foster-father, and she was after all one of its most promising initiates despite the incongruity of a centaur in a knightly order. It was not easy for her to achieve acceptance, but for her skill and diligence she did at least achieve respect. She was a fierce warrior, loyal to the Order above everything, and she quickly also developed skills that made her especially valuable - her heritage gave her a natural empathy for the wild which she was encouraged to develop, since a knight who could track, navigate and interpret the weather would always be an asset on any protracted mission. 

 And yet for all that, not all were ready to accept her presence in the Order. Her father had had enemies too, and ultimately it was one of those who was her downfall. He let slip an unpleasant remark insinuating the true reasons for her adoption, and in her passion she had challenged him then and there to a duel. 

 Duelling was of course strictly forbidden between members of the order - a superior had immediately stepped in to prevent it.

 It is not so easy to truly quench a passion though; Cele managed to get a message to her adversary naming a time and place, and he accepted a day later with a proviso changing suggested the location. She agreed, and slipped out from her quarters in the dead of night with her full wargear to make her way to the appointed spot. Her enemy was nowhere to be seen. After a minute's impatient waiting there came a heavy impact on the back of her skull and then a long period of blackness, slipping in and out of consciousness but with the darkness always constant and accompanied by the sensation of movement. 

 When finally she was set loose, she had been quietly disposed of. To kill her would have been too risky - so she had simply been cast away, swept under the rug of the multiverse.[/sblock]

 No detailed crunch yet, but I have some ideas. She'll be a pure Knight as far as her class levels are concerned - which means Centaur 4/Knight 6 at the start, with a +2 LA (though I guess I could consider buying that off; might be smart). Statistically she'll be based mostly around the rather nice synergy between the Knight class with it's 'tanking' abilities and a Large size character with its larger reach. I'll be aiming to take the Large and in Charge feat if you'll allow it (from Draconomicon; basically allows an opposed check any time you make an AoE for somebody entering a threatened square. If you win, they're pushed back 5'). Otherwise she'll be sword and board style, with a high Str and Con and a very good armor class too I hope thanks to Natural Armor from her race and Heavy Armor (probably mithril, to take advantage of the Knight's Armor Mastery Ability from the start). She'll be more focused on a strong defence than really dishing out the pain, though she'll also be no slouch at whacking stuff with a sword, particularly on a charge. I'm considering Two Weapon Fighting/Improved Shield Bash/Shield Charge (Complete Warrior) to improve offensive capability, though obviously there's a heavy feat investment involved; it might well not be worth it. 

 Finally she'll bring some wilderness survival to the group, with a good Survival check and the Track feat.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

Ethandrew - OK, we can deal with that.

Velmont - Where's human paragon from and what's it do?

Brother A - Looks good at a glance.  I've no problem with the Glaive. (Just remember though that glaive's can't attack adjacent foes).

*Hmm.. 2 warlocks so far...*

Rino - As stated, the entire party will be arriving in the prison at the same time, bound to each other.  Sry but you can't have allready been here for a while.

Autumn - Looks good.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Brother A - Looks good at a glance.  I've no problem with the Glaive. (Just remember though that glaive's can't attack adjacent foes).



Right.  That would be where the unarmed strike comes in.

And since I'm here: Human Paragon


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Ethandrew - OK, we can deal with that.




In that situation, I'll forgo spending any money. He won't smuggle in anything, I'm sure he doesn't want dysentery. That is, unless you're willing to allow some small trinkets or jewerly.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2007)

I've got a nice monk/sorceror idea floating in. I'll try to do something concrete tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> And since I'm here: Human Paragon




Exactly. The porgression of the character is:

Paragon 1
Paragon 1 / Warlock 1
Paragon 3 / Warlock 1
Paragon 3 / Warlock 9

Why I have done that, it is to give him a some skill outside the usual warlock, something to fit in the survival game. After all, he became a warlock for vengence, but he was suppose to follow his family and become an hunter/skinner. Instead of taking Ranger (which is a bit too much combat oriented) or teh Expert (NPC class are too weak), I found teh Human Paragon to be excellent, and also, the +1 caster level at level 2 and 3 don't slow down too much my invocation progression.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> One More Thing - As I said, I'm excited to get this started, so I'll give bonus points for submissions within the next 24 hours.   Don't worry about having a 2-page backstory, I probably would not read all of it right now anyways, I'm just looking for the basics of each character concept, what they can do, and why they're here, so we can pick some 'inmates' and get started on fleshing the party out as a whole.



It's Sunday night for me at the moment so I won't get a chance to flesh out the details of my character until tomorrow.

At this stage I'm hoping to play a Changing Wizard 5 / Recaster* 5 / Geometer 2
* Recaster is a metamagic specialist from Magic of Eberron


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Brother A - Looks good at a glance.  I've no problem with the Glaive. (Just remember though that glaive's can't attack adjacent foes).




I'm sure there's a feat - shift-grip? - or something that allows you to change your grip on a reach weapon (as a swift action) to be able to attack those adjacent to you... Can't remember what book it was in, or whether it was core for that matter.... But I'll try find it if it could be useful to you.

ALSO - ethandrew

Are you going with the Darkrider/Fallen Paladin? If so I'll shy away from the deathknight template... JEMAL, here are the details...
[sblock]
Death Knight
(martial champions of evil)
(MM2 p207)
(3.5up p31)+

Acquired Template
that can be applied
to any Evil
Humanoid 6th level
or higher.

Becomes an Undead.
Has d12 HD.
Natural Armor bonus +5 (if
better than base creature).
DR 15 / magic.
SR 20 + 1 per level above 10th
Str +4
Con —
Wis +2
Cha +2
CR +3 (LA??)

-Touch attack does (1d8 + Charisma modifier) Negative Energy
damage (Will½) plus 1 point of Constitution damage (WillNeg).
Charisma-base DC.
-Fireball, 1 / day. Half the damage is Divine. Charisma-based DC.
-Fear, to all within a 15’ radius if they have 5HD or less.
Charisma-based DC.
-2x HD in Undead followers, attracted from the surrounding area.
-Summon a mount with ½ Death Knight’s HD (often a Nightmare).
If it is slain, must wait 1 year & 1 day for a replacement.
-Immune to Cold, Electricity, & Polymorph.
-Immune to Turning
[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rino - As stated, the entire party will be arriving in the prison at the same time, bound to each other.  Sry but you can't have allready been here for a while.




It was more the idea to get my gear inside then the backstory itself


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 29, 2007)

They brought him to court chained and beaten but he still gave off an aura of dread in those present. The people in the courtroom saw him and names spread in murmured whispers. Monster they called him. Fiend, bastard, and warmonger were also heard. It was indeed true. The destroyer of Qin had been captured. 

The whispers soon stopped when the magistrate, Ping Luan, entered the room. "Xing'dao Li, Destroyer of Qin, you are charged with the crimes of heresy, consorting with fiends, conspiring against the Holy Emperor, practice of unholy magicks and the destruction of an entire province. You were once the most promising apprentice of the Iron Tiger, Ling Sai Foon. What drove you to choose this path?"

Rising up to his full height, Xing'dao Li towered above anyone else in the room. The chains attached to the collar of his neck rattled as he stretched them to their limits. In a deep booming voice he says "The old man was a fool. He knew nothing of the way to power. He always spoke of patience being the way to enlightenment and that the gods would grant boons to those who would wait. What did he know? The gods care nothing for us! They only require us for worship. It is from this worship that they gain power. I have found a way to steal their power and make it my own. I have no remorse in my actions. Those peasants were in my way."

The audience began to mutter angrily after this outburst by the monster with signs of a mob beginning to form. The magistrate slams his gavel and they became silent. "Xing'dao Li, you are sentenced to death in the penal dimension of Shang Hyo. May the gods have mercy on your soul."

Hearing his fate, Xing'dao can't help but smile. "I told you, the gods don't care about us mortals. But no matter, I will not die there. Rest assured, I will come back and exact my revenge on you all. HA Ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!"

His maniacal laughter remained in the room several minutes after he was taken away by the guards.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

I'll go with a Monk 2/ Warlock 3/ Ur-Priest 2/ Sacred Fist 5


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Are you going with the Darkrider/Fallen Paladin? If so I'll shy away from the deathknight template...




Hmmm, eventually what I'll have is a straight 10th level blackguard, but it'll be a gradual shift. I figure I'll start off probably Fighter 1 | Paladin 10 | Blackguard 1 (having swapped one of my paladin levels for blackguard, and in time, I'll trade a level back and forth, as per the rules of swapping with 11 or more Paladin levels. 

I don't mind you playing your DeathKnight, the two of them could be quite potent together, and in time could be either good friends or good rivals, feeding off each other's wickedness. But for now, my guy would have pure loathing for yours, no offense


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 29, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> I'll go with a Monk 2/ Warlock 3/ Ur-Priest 2/ Sacred Fist 5




Our characters are very similar.  Not a problem, really, but I think you might have some trouble getting the skills for Ur-priest together with this exact build.  Unless, of course, you're planning on going human and pumping your intelligence to 16 (and I think int would normally be dump stat otherwise), or are thinking of going Illumian so that you can multiclass back into monk.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Hmmm, eventually what I'll have is a straight 10th level blackguard, but it'll be a gradual shift. I figure I'll start off probably Fighter 1 | Paladin 10 | Blackguard 1 (having swapped one of my paladin levels for blackguard, and in time, I'll trade a level back and forth, as per the rules of swapping with 11 or more Paladin levels.
> 
> I don't mind you playing your DeathKnight, the two of them could be quite potent together, and in time could be either good friends or good rivals, feeding off each other's wickedness. But for now, my guy would have pure loathing for yours, no offense




Hmm.. Just one thing in case you get this high level...  You still can't have more blackguard levels than your lvl-10, even trading in paladin levels(Otherwise they could gain epic blackguard levels at non-epic).  
And technically you can only do that if you have over 11, meaning if you trade down to 10 you couldn't trade anymore, but I'll waive that for now in favour of the 'gradual' change.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmm, some awesome submissions, though It looks like most of you deserve to be here. *L*  That's ok, I guess a party of Antiheros & Villains could work.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Just one thing in case you get this high level...  You still can't have more blackguard levels than your lvl-10, even trading in paladin levels(Otherwise they could gain epic blackguard levels at non-epic).
> And technically you can only do that if you have over 11, meaning if you trade down to 10 you couldn't trade anymore, but I'll waive that for now in favour of the 'gradual' change.




Statistically we can just make him solid blackguard, however you really want to do it. I'm actually not quite sure how I want to do it fully, nor how it works mechanically. But I can still play him like he feels that he's a paladin even though he's blackguard.

He's not a villain, not yet. He's a noble man who made a huge, premeditated mistake and he'll pay for it. I can make him straight up Paladin 12 and then switch over Paladin 2/Blackguard 10 right now and just play like he only discovers his new evilities (evil-abilities, I know, clever) bit by bit.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal, can I use the Illumian race from Races of Destiny?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Statistically we can just make him solid blackguard, however you really want to do it. I'm actually not quite sure how I want to do it fully, nor how it works mechanically. But I can still play him like he feels that he's a paladin even though he's blackguard.
> 
> He's not a villain, not yet. He's a noble man who made a huge, premeditated mistake and he'll pay for it. I can make him straight up Paladin 12 and then switch over Paladin 2/Blackguard 10 right now and just play like he only discovers his new evilities (evil-abilities, I know, clever) bit by bit.



Well, that actually depends on also if you want him to have a chance at being 'saved' at a later point (And swapping the blackguard back to paladin).  
If you're 100% about the fallen paladin, then I'd suggest keeping either 3 or 5 levels of paladin.
 (You gain bonus abilities for your paladin levels for fallen paladin... 1 is an extra smite good/day (not very useful on an evil prison planet); 3 is Lay on Hands (Really good); 5 is yet another smite (meh), and an extra 1d6 sneak (Useful if you plan on sneak attacking, but not TOO useful.)
I'd go with 3 lvls paladin and the rest to blackguard, if going strictly for optimization, but what REALLY matters is how you envision it working out.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Jemal, can I use the Illumian race from Races of Destiny?




As I've said before, I'll need a spoiler of what it does.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2007)

Concept: Mei-Ying, offspring of forbidden love between goddess of the Jade Emperor's Celestial Court and mortal.

[sblock=Story (blocked for space, not secrecy)]Sages know of a time before Yun-Ki, God of Luck, when fortune was ruled by the twin god and goddess, Xiao-Gao and Zhing-Yun. They represented the fickleness of fortune, the yin and yang of its essence...and yet also that luck, while often a minor influence on one's life, was one of the few forces that operated outside of Fate, and could even thwart Destiny itself. The story has become an object lesson in the value of obedience to divine will, and an object lesson in what becomes of those that defy the laws set down before them.

Zhing-Yun, as goddess of fortune, was well loved by...just about everyone. Shrines to her dotted the countryside of the mortal realms, and prayers for her aid rose like a fine haze wherever people were gathered. She was fond...overfond, perhaps...of taking mortal form and walking through casinos, arenas, racing tracks, and other places where her worship was particularly strong. Zhing-Yun was admonished against entering the mortal realm too often, but did not listen.

It was in a gambler's hall in the great capital of the mortal, yet divinely mandated Holy Emperor himself that she met who was to become her greatest joy, and ultimate downfall. A man dressed in peasant rags, who scraped and scoured his pockets for each coin he played. He called himself only 'the gambler,' or 'the gambling man,' when asked. And while his appearance seemed pathetic and an easy mark...the Gambler never lost a game unless he meant to. Zhing-Yun noticed this right away, as she could see the rise and swell of his fortunes around him like a cloud. Fascinated by this man who seemed to be in control of his own luck, Zhing followed him and eventually he noticed her. The first of many conversations ensued, and a new destiny was forged; one too strong even for both of them to break free again.

It should be noted at this time that love is forbidden between mortals and gods. In the chaos before the Jade Emperor, humanity was subjugated by the halfbreeds of such unions...lustful and vain gods and spirits who would lie with men and women and bear semi-mortal children possessed of strange and unearthly powers. These so-called sorceror kings were known for their cruelty and love of warring against one another. Constantly vying for the power to rise up against Heaven and steal the divinity of their parents, thus becoming truly immortal. This is the true fear of the Celestial Court...for there are laws older and deeper than those of the Emperor. Laws graven on the deep stone at the world's heart. Laws that give children the right to claim what was their parents'...should their parents surrender it, or be no more.

The Gambler and Zhing-Yun fell in love. The goddess bore him a son, and fearful of what she had done, immediately secreted her away in an all female monestary that taught secret arts and was heavily shielded from detection. To those wards Yun added her own power, clouding her from the senses of gods as best she could. But her old enemy, Fate, had felt the tugging on the strings of destiny...too many threads moved. Too many powerful beings fates changed. Her affair with The Gambler was discovered, and in her testimony before the Jade Emperor himself, Zhing-Yun lied and denied that there was a child. In punishment she was stripped of her power and immortality, and made mortal. Yet when her divine essence was surrendered by her, the accounts were found lacking. A tiny, almost unnoticible fragment of her power was not there! It had, in fact, been passed to her daughter. Using the pull of like to like, the gods used Yun's divine essence to seek out that daughter. Mei-Ying.

Mei Ying had long ago left the nunnery, after learning the female monks' ways. She had uncovered strange, supernatural powers in herself and chose to go forth to explore those in preference to continuing her martial arts training. After meeting and besting many challenges, her power was blossoming. It was that same power that drew her mother's essence across the divide between mortal and divine, and led the eyes of the Jade Emperor himself to her.

The danger was great. Only Mei Ying's ignorance stopped her from laying claim to her mother's essence, and becoming divine herself. The claim of blood was higher than the claim of justice. And yet, Mei Ying also had a mortal soul, and he could not simply destroy her. Killing her would not solve the problem, as her soul would simply reincarnate. But not even the gods of the Court can -destroy- a soul...any more than they could destroy the divine essence taken from Zhing-Yun. There was but one option. Banishment to the so-called Hell of Iron Cages.

It wasn't well named. It wasn't TRULY a Hell...a place of punishment and retribution. It was a prison. A place for beings that had no other place. There was no escape from it...not even the Great Wheel of Rebirth reached there. You might reincarnate, but it would still be in the prison plane. No laws applied there. Not even the Deep Laws. Mei Ying would be helpless to claim her birthright even if she somehow found out, and would be so for all time. Balance would be restored, and the Celestial Court would go on as it always had, perfect and unchanging. Until, of course, Yun's brother vanished. To replace him, an Immortal was promoted to God...this time just one god of all luck, good and bad. A small change to be sure...but as Fate could attest, great avalanches sometimes start with the smallest pebbles.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I'd go with 3 lvls paladin and the rest to blackguard, if going strictly for optimization, but what REALLY matters is how you envision it working out.




This looks like it should be the best bet. You're right in the sense that smite good might not be the best option, since it's seeming like we're on Double Y Chromo planet from Aliens. I think that's what I'll do, 12th Paladin -> 3 Paladin | 9 Blackguard. I'll just play him with the slow shift even though mechanically he's a dirty bastard.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

Current Submissions : 
Velmont - Prior Loksteel, Warlock [Gear: Brought]
Brother Allard - Anzu Ashurbanipal, Monk/Warlock/Ur-Priest/Eldritch Disciple. [Gear: ?]
Avalon - Xing'dao Li, Monk/Warlock/Ur-priest/Sacred Fist[Gear:?]
Rino - Grimor, Necromancer [Gear: Smuggled by imp]
Ethandrew - Nameless Fallen Paladin [Gear: DM Providing]
Autumn - Namless Centaur Knight [Gear: Brought]
Shayuri - Mei-Ying, monk/sorc(Sacred Fist?) [Gear: ?]

Lord Raven - *No Submission yet, possibly Recaster (Waiting on details before I approve)*
Sin - *No submission yet, possible deathknight*

Am I missing Anyone?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Concept: Mei-Ying, offspring of forbidden love between goddess of the Jade Emperor's Celestial Court and mortal.
> 
> [sblock=Story (blocked for space, not secrecy)]Sages know of a time before Yun-Ki, God of Luck, when fortune was ruled by the twin god and goddess, Xiao-Gao and Zhing-Yun. They represented the fickleness of fortune, the yin and yang of its essence...and yet also that luck, while often a minor influence on one's life, was one of the few forces that operated outside of Fate, and could even thwart Destiny itself. The story has become an object lesson in the value of obedience to divine will, and an object lesson in what becomes of those that defy the laws set down before them.
> 
> ...



*L* You posted this as I was writing the 'who's submitted' post.  Will update.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2007)

Ho ho ho! Thus do I confound you!

Also, I may be like...the only non-evil person in the group. HAW HAW...er. Uh oh.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> This looks like it should be the best bet. You're right in the sense that smite good might not be the best option, since it's seeming like we're on Double Y Chromo planet from Aliens. I think that's what I'll do, 12th Paladin -> 3 Paladin | 9 Blackguard. I'll just play him with the slow shift even though mechanically he's a dirty bastard.




Maybe have him with the first few level powers of the blackguard, and then 'realize' the rest when it's needed?  Dramatically that's a good way to go.  (Loosing, loosing... kicking butt. "where'd that come from?")


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Concept: Mei-Ying, offspring of forbidden love between goddess of the Jade Emperor's Celestial Court and mortal.
> 
> [sblock=Story (blocked for space, not secrecy)]Sages know of a time before Yun-Ki, God of Luck, when fortune was ruled by the twin god and goddess, Xiao-Gao and Zhing-Yun. They represented the fickleness of fortune, the yin and yang of its essence...and yet also that luck, while often a minor influence on one's life, was one of the few forces that operated outside of Fate, and could even thwart Destiny itself. The story has become an object lesson in the value of obedience to divine will, and an object lesson in what becomes of those that defy the laws set down before them.
> 
> ...




That's an awesome backstory. Much better than grew up in a monestary and realized you had hidden latent powers. I'm very impressed.

Edit: No need for another post...

Jemal- That's what I figure I'll be doing, both with abilities and spells. It's why I wanted the gradual level shifting from Pal to Black, but I'm with you on this. I'm excited to play this, it sounds very good and fun! I feel like he's lacking in survival skills and I feel guilty, so maybe I can pump him full of profession cooking, but there's nothing like that in his background.

Shayuri- This Pal, while evil in paper, is inherently good in his heart. I'm hoping that he'll be saved, somehow. But I like having non-evils in this campaign, it's a good change of pace.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

OK, couple things - 
First off, those that are listed as Gear: ?, we need to figure out how (if?) you're getting gear in.
Secondly, just waiting on Sin and LordRaven for submissions.

Rino - I like your 'smuggled gear in with Raven' part, and the rest of your background, just drop the "Been in the prison for a while" part and it's fine.

Shayuri - Yeah, awesome background.  Same goes to Avalon and.. well, godamit, everyone.

Ethandrew - Hmm, I don't see cooking making much sense in there either.. Perhaps something else would work, just trying to think of what.

I like the varying worlds you're from, and how they each view the prison in a slightly different manner(Kudos to those who came up with their own world's views/name for it), I think that'll make the party interactions interesting.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2007)

Meep. Thanks, all!

In fairness, this is an well used concept I've had plenty of time to detail, and borrowed heavily from some sources to come up with...but I have a fondness for it. I'm glad y'all like it.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Meep. Thanks, all!
> 
> In fairness, this is an well used concept I've had plenty of time to detail, and borrowed heavily from some sources to come up with...but I have a fondness for it. I'm glad y'all like it.




Most of the better characters end up like that (At least in my experience).

Allright, I'm heading to bed now, cya all probably after work tommorow morning. (Yeah i work night shift just in case anybody cares.  )


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As I've said before, I'll need a spoiler of what it does.




[sblock= Illumian]-Humanoid (human)
-Medium Size
-30 ft. base ft.
-Luminous Sigils (su): Floating sigils around an illumians head shed off light equal to a candle. Can be suppresed as standard action but sigil benefits and illumian words are suppresed or can't be used. Can be restored as a free action.
-Glyphic Resonance (ex): All symbol-based spells (e.g. all spells with glyph, rune, sigil, or symbol in their name) have no effect on the illumian if his level equals or exceed the spell's caster level (he is rendered immune to their effects) or else he gains a -4 racial penalty to the saves if his level is less than the spell's caster level.
-Power Sigils (su): These sigils can be discerened from the other sigils around an illumian's head with a DC 10 spot check and identified by a DC 15 Knowledge (Arcana) check

_The sigils below are the ones that I am planning on taking:_ 

*Hoon: +2 bonus on Wis & Con checks and Wis & Con-based skill checks
*Naen: +2 bonus on Int checks and Int-based skill checks

-Illumian Words (su): Combination of two power sigils grants benefits

_The power word below are the ones that I am planning on taking:_ 

Naenhoon: 2/day Divine Metamagic effect

+2 racial bonus on saves against spells with the shadow descriptor

Superior Literacy: Illumians are always literate. Speak Language is always a class skill.

Automatic Languages: Common and Illumian. Bonus Languages: Any except for secret languages

Favored Class: Any. Illumian paladins and monks can leave those classes and return to them w/o penalty[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 29, 2007)

Xing'dao Li is a combination of Wong Fei Hung the Chinese cultural hero and the antagonist from The One. I was planning on having all his items stored in a portable hole that has been warded with Mystul's Magic aura to be viewn as non-magical.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Ethandrew - Hmm, I don't see cooking making much sense in there either.. Perhaps something else would work, just trying to think of what.




I was thinking Beastmaster. I'll max out handle animal to do this, whatever needs to be done.

For his gear, small magic items, like periapt of wisdom or things like that, he wouldn't be able to have any along with him, correct? He's making no attempt to smuggle or hide anything, so that would be confuscated, I'm assuming.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 29, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Will you allow the Shadow-Walker template and Telflammar Shadowlord PrC from the Forgotten Realms - Unapproachable East book? If you don't know what these are and would like me to describe it, I'll be more than happy to do so.

I've always wanted to play one, and the theme and level of this campaign would be perfect for it. His main class before the PrC would be Rogue.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Apr 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Autumn - Namless Centaur Knight [Gear: Brought]




 Just for the record, her name is Cele. 

  So many great submissions here... tough competition. 

 In any case it's shaping up to be an awesome game, so whether I get in or not I'll look forward to following it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay here is my character concept in brief, you'll also note that I provide an easy explanation as to how the other players were able to enter the prison plane with all of their equipment. Obviously they would still have to have some means of hiding their equipment (i.e bags of holding etc) because I doubt that the prison guards could be to blatant about allowing prisoners to enter with equipment.

Background:
For many years Quil worked in the Central Processing Centre (CPC) of the extra-planar prison called the Nexus. Quil ensure that the wards of the Processing Centre (which houses the central portal to the prison plane) were maintained, as well as visiting different planes to collect and transfer prisoners from their native realms to their ultimate destination of the Nexus.

It was during such trips that Quil would receive payment from various sources to ensure that chosen prisoners would receive a few essentials to make sure that their stay was as pleasant as possible.  This was a common enough practice among the various workers of the CPC, with tacit permission being granted as long as the right people were bribed to look in the other direction. 

All of this changed when the previous CPC Director retired and a new self-righteous prig of man called 'Sebastian Walters' took his place. Sebastian was determined to root out the weeds among the prison staff, and it was Quil's misfortune to be at the wrong place at the wrong time.  

Caught red-handed by Sebastian's cronies as the latest batch of prisoners entered the portal (after a *very* cautionary examination for contraband), Quil was put in the unenviable position of having to either act as the prison guards _token_ scapegoat, or entering the portal himself.  Realising that he'd never be allowed to live to expose the full depths of the operation, Quil was glad that his forward planning meant that he'd be leaving nothing of significance behind, and entered the portal bound for the Nexus.  

Besides with his insider knowledge it was a distinct possibility that he would manage to eventually escape.

[sblock=Recaster (Races of Eberron PG 157) ]
*Entry Requirements*
*Race:* Changeling
*Skills:* Knowledge(arcana) 4, Spellcraft 8
*Feats:* Any two metamagic feats.
*Spells:* Ability to cast 3rd level arcane spells.


```
[b]The Recaster				Hit Die: D4[/b]
[b]LVL	BAB	For	Ref	Wil	Special					Spellcasting[/b]
1st	+0	+0	+0	+2	Metamorphic spell(components)		-
2nd	+1	+0	+0	+3	Expanded knowledge, sudden metamagic	+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
3rd	+1	+1	+1	+3	Metamorphic spell(time)			+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
4th	+2	+1	+1	+4	Expanded knowledge, sudden metamagic	+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
5th	+2	+1	+1	+4	Metamorphic spell(space)		+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
Class Skills: (2 + Int mod) Bluff, Concentration, Craft, Decipher Script, Disguise, Knowledge, Profession, Sense Motive, and Spellcraft.
```

*Metamorphic Spell: *
The recaster's speciality is the ability to alter spells on the fly to best meet the demands of a specific situation. At different levels, you gain the ability to modify your spells as you cast them.

_Components:_ At 1st level, you can alter the components required to cast your spells. You can freely ignore normal material components as if you had the Eschew Materials feat (though you can't ignore the need for an expensive material component or an XP component). As well, once per day per class level, you can apply the benefit of either the Silent Spell or the Still Spell feat to any spell you cast without increasing the level of the spell, specially preparing it ahead of time, or increasing it's casting time.

_Time:_ At 3rd level, you gain the ability to alter the temporal characteristics of your spells. Three times per day, you can cast any spell that normally has a casting time of 1 standard action and a duration longer than 1 round as a swift action, as if you had applied the Quicken Spell feat to it. The level of the spell is not altered and you do not need to specially prepare the spell ahead of time, but the duration of the spell becomes 1 round.

_Space:_ At 5th level, you can manipulate the spatial characteristics of your spells (including range, area and even targets) up to five times per day in the following ways.

 You can use a spell with a range of touch on a target up to 30 feet away by making a ranged touch attack. 
You can alter a spell that affects an area (burst, emanation, spread, cylinder, or line) in order to create spaces with the area that are not subject to the spells effect (a minimum 5 foot cube for each space). Furthermore, if the spell is shapeable, the minimum dimensions for the shaped area or effect is 5 feet instead of 10 feet. If the spell's area is a burst, emanation, or spread, you can cast it as a cone, cylinder, line or sphere. You can change areas freely within any of the following groups: 
Group1:
15 foot cone OR
10 foot radius cylinder, 40 feet high OR
30 foot line OR
5, 10, or 15 foot radius sphere

Group2:
30 foot cone OR
20 foot radius cylinder, 40 feet high OR
60 foot line OR
20 or 30 foot radius sphere

Group3:
60 foot cone OR
40 foot radius cylinder, 40 feet high OR
120 foot line OR
40 or 80 foot radius sphere


 If the spell targets a number of creatures, no two of which can be farther apart than a certain distance, you can have the spell affect the same number of creatures as long as each is half that distance from one other affected creature. Thus is you applied this effect to a haste spell you cast, you could affect up to one creature per level as long as each affected creature was within 15 feet of another affected creature.

*Expanded Knowledge:*
At 2nd level, and again at 4th level, choose a spell up to one level lower than the highest level spell you can cast from any class's spell list. You can add this spell to the spell list of the same arcane spellcasting class to which you added your increased spellcasting ability at that level.

*Sudden Metamagic(su):*
At 2nd level choose a metamagic feat you know from the following list: Empower Spell, Enlarge Spell, Extended Spell, Maximise Spell, or Widen Spell. Once per day per class level, you can apply the benefit of that feat to any spell you cast without increasing the level of the spell, preparing it ahead of time, or increasing it's casting time. At 4th level, you can choose another feat you know from the same list and use it in conjunction with this ability, you can't apply the effect of more than one feat to the same spell. If you don't know any feat from the above list, you gain no benefit until you acquire an appropriate feat.
[/list][/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 30, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ho ho ho! Thus do I confound you!
> 
> Also, I may be like...the only non-evil person in the group. HAW HAW...er. Uh oh.




Heh! I'm not evil. I'm Chaotic Neutral, or if you prefer, just someone a bit too selfish. He has done lots of good acts, but when he want something really, he doesn't mind to cross the line if it is really necessary. Revenge at all cost has been his way of life for years. now, well, he lck any goal but this new world might give him a new one... and who knows, he might become more Good.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

[sblock=Mistacollins]
Don't know what shadow walker is, but I've seen a few shadowlords, and they all seem to be teleport@will &Full Attack as a single action.. Not sure what else the class does besides that.
[/sblock]

Avalon - Illumian's fine, but it's a good thing you can shut those things down, cuz glowing like a lamp may not always be good.

ethandrew - I like Lordraven's background, so a few small trinkets are now easy to get through.  lets say no more than 3 items, no more than 1/3 of your starting gold.

LR - hmm, Recaster's definitely a Nova mage, and a pretty powerful one at that, but I think I'll allow it.  Good background, btw.

Updated list: 
Velmont - Prior Loksteel, Warlock [Gear: Brought]
Brother Allard - Anzu Ashurbanipal, Monk/Warlock/Ur-Priest/Eldritch Disciple. [Gear: ?]
Avalon - Xing'dao Li, Monk/Warlock/Ur-priest/Sacred Fist[Gear:?]
Rino - Grimor, Necromancer [Gear: Smuggled by imp]
Ethandrew - Nameless Fallen Paladin [Gear: DM Providing]
Autumn - Cele, Centaur Knight [Gear: Brought]
Shayuri - Mei-Ying, monk/sorc(Sacred Fist?) [Gear: ?]
Lord Raven - Quil, Recaster [gear: Smuggled(Pre-planned)

Sin - *No submission yet, possible deathknight*
Mista Collins - *No submission yet, possible shadow-thing*

Shaping up pretty good, though I don't know if I can do 10 players for this one.. Hmm, but who do i dissapoint?  They all fit so well together.  I'll have to ponder that as we await the last 2 submissions

Also, from now on everyone who went through processing can have a small portion of gear (mostly small magic items/jewelry, etc) smuggled in with them due to the corrupt officers.  The rest of you likely don't need any help getting your stuff in, as nobody took it away.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ethandrew - I like Lordraven's background, so a few small trinkets are now easy to get through.  lets say no more than 3 items, no more than 1/3 of your starting gold.




Noted! I supposed I have LordRaven to thank. Consider this a fruitbasket pending! I'll probably just have a ring or two and an ability boost or two, nothing much more; 3 items, no more than 1/3 gold.


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 30, 2007)

On the question of gear: I'm still turning around the backstory in my head, but I do know that Anzu allowed himself to be caught specifically so that he would be sent to the prison world and bring the word of Anunnaki (the dead god of darkness and undeath).  I'm thinking, given that his visit was premeditated, that a contact was arranged and will be holding his gear for him - with the possible exception now of a few minor items.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Avalon - Xing'dao Li, Monk/Warlock/Ur-priest/Sacred Fist[Gear:?]




See below



			
				Me said:
			
		

> I was planning on having all his items stored in a portable hole that has been warded with Mystul's Magic aura to be viewn as non-magical.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

Xing'dao Li​Male Illumian Monk 2/ Warlock 3/ Ur-Priest 2/ Sacred Fist 6
Chaotic Evil​
Str 12 -- (4 pts)
Dex 14 -- (6 pts)
Con 14 -- (6 pts)
Int 14 -- (6 pts)
Wis 22 -- (8 pts) +3 level +4 enhancement
Cha 16 -- (2 pts) +6 enhancement

Hit Points 93 (3d6+10d8+26)
AC 23 (10 +1 monk +2 sacred fist +2 armor +6 wis +2 dex), Touch 21, Flat 21
Init +2 
BAB +10, Grap +11
Speed 50 ft. (base 30 ft, load 6/43, none)
Fort +11, Ref +11, Will +19

+11 Melee, Unarmed Strike, 3d6+1, 20/x2
+12 Ranged Touch, Eldritch Blast, 2d6, 60'

Medium, 6'11" tall, 220 lbs., 34 yrs old
Bald, dark green eyes, pale olive skin

Speaks Asian, European, Illumian

+9 Bluff (6) 
+13 Concentration (11) (+15 if glyphs are not suppresed)
+12 Heal (6) (+14 if glyphs are not suppresed)
+7 Knowledge -Arcana (5) (+9 if glyphs are not suppresed)
+7 Knowledge - The Planes (5) (+9 if glyphs are not suppresed)
+10 Knowledge - Religion (8) (+12 if glyphs are not suppresed)
+18 Spellcraft (15 +1 cc) (+20 if glyphs are not suppresed)
+12 Tumble (10)
+6 Listen (0) (+8 if glyphs are not suppresed)
+6 Spot (0) (+8 if glyphs are not suppresed)

Feats
-Iron Will
-Stunning Fist (bonus) 5/day
-Spell Focus (Evil)
-Combat Reflexes (bonus)
-Combat Casting
-Extend Spell
-Persistent Spell

Illumian Traits
[sblock= Illumian]-Humanoid (human)
-Medium Size
-30 ft. base ft.
-Luminous Sigils (su): Floating sigils around an illumians head shed off light equal to a candle. Can be suppresed as standard action but sigil benefits and illumian words are suppresed or can't be used. Can be restored as a free action.
-Glyphic Resonance (ex): All symbol-based spells (e.g. all spells with glyph, rune, sigil, or symbol in their name) have no effect on the illumian if his level equals or exceed the spell's caster level (he is rendered immune to their effects) or else he gains a -4 racial penalty to the saves if his level is less than the spell's caster level.
-Power Sigils (su): These sigils can be discerened from the other sigils around an illumian's head with a DC 10 spot check and identified by a DC 15 Knowledge (Arcana) check

_The sigils below are the ones that I am planning on taking:_ 

*Hoon: +2 bonus on Wis & Con checks and Wis & Con-based skill checks
*Naen: +2 bonus on Int checks and Int-based skill checks

-Illumian Words (su): Combination of two power sigils grants benefits

_The power word below are the ones that I am planning on taking:_ 

Naenhoon: 2/day Divine Metamagic effect

+2 racial bonus on saves against spells with the shadow descriptor

Superior Literacy: Illumians are always literate. Speak Language is always a class skill.

Automatic Languages: Common and Illumian. Bonus Languages: Any except for secret languages

Favored Class: Any. Illumian paladins and monks can leave those classes and return to them w/o penalty[/sblock]

Monk Abilities
-Unarmed Strike
-Evasion
-AC Bonus
-Flurry of Blows

Warlock Abilities
-Eldritch Blast 2d6
-Detect Magic at will CL 2
-DR 1/ Cold Iron

Ur-Priest Abilities
-Rebuke Undead 6/day

Sacred Fist Abilities
-AC Bonus +2
-Unarmored Speed Bonus +10 ft
-Sacred Flames 1/day
-Blindsense 10'

Spells Prepared CL 7
0th- Detect Magic x3, Read Magic x3 
1st- Deathwatch, Divine Favorx2, Cure Light Wounds x3, 
2nd- Bull's Strength x2, Close Wounds x2, Divine Insight
3rd- Clutch of Orcus DC 20 Fort, Knight's Move, Know Vulnerabilities DC 19, Sonorus Hum
4th- Consumptive Field, Divine Power, Revenance
5th- Righteous Might, Earth Hammerx2
6th- Heal

Invocations Known CL 3
-Baleful Utterance
-Spiderwalk


[sblock=Background]They brought him to court chained and beaten but he still gave off an aura of dread in those present. The people in the courtroom saw him and names spread in murmured whispers. Monster they called him. Fiend, bastard, and warmonger were also heard. It was indeed true. The destroyer of Qin had been captured. 

The whispers soon stopped when the magistrate, Ping Luan, entered the room. "Xing'dao Li, Destroyer of Qin, you are charged with the crimes of heresy, consorting with fiends, conspiring against the Holy Emperor, practice of unholy magicks and the destruction of an entire province. You were once the most promising apprentice of the Iron Tiger, Ling Sai Foon. What drove you to choose this path?"

Rising up to his full height, Xing'dao Li towered above anyone else in the room. The chains attached to the collar of his neck rattled as he stretched them to their limits. In a deep booming voice he says "The old man was a fool. He knew nothing of the way to power. He always spoke of patience being the way to enlightenment and that the gods would grant boons to those who would wait. What did he know? The gods care nothing for us! They only require us for worship. It is from this worship that they gain power. I have found a way to steal their power and make it my own. I have no remorse in my actions. Those peasants were in my way."

The audience began to mutter angrily after this outburst by the monster with signs of a mob beginning to form. The magistrate slams his gavel and they became silent. "Xing'dao Li, you are sentenced to death in the penal dimension of Shang Hyo. May the gods have mercy on your soul."

Hearing his fate, Xing'dao can't help but smile. "I told you, the gods don't care about us mortals. But no matter, I will not die there. Rest assured, I will come back and exact my revenge on you all. HA Ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!"

His maniacal laughter remained in the room several minutes after he was taken away by the guards. Shackled on hands and feet, he was brought before a gaping portal showing another land. A desolate land that showed signs of an earlier devastation but to when, he couldn't tell. With a heave and grunt, he was shoved headlong into the portal.
[/sblock]

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday (riiiight).

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like perfect clones wearing duplicate copies of Adventurer Jumpsuit Outfit #9!!

Equipment:

Fanged Ring 10,000 gp
Monk’s Belt 13,000 gp
Portable Hole 20,000 gp
Cloak of Charisma +6 36,000 gp
Periapt of Wisdom +4 16,000 gp
Strand of Prayer Beads w/o bead of smiting 9,000 gp
Bracers of Armor +2 4,000 gp
Wand of Lesser Vigor -50 charges 750 gp
Mystul’s Magic Aura – caster level 10 on Portable Hole 100 gp
Unholy Symbol, Silver 25gp
Spell Component Pouch 5gp
Cleric’s Vestments 5gp 6lb.
1115 gp


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

Brother A - OK, we'll say there was a fellow worshipper working in the Processing Center who managed to smuggle your gear in for you (With a few bribes to co-workers to look the other way).

Avalon - That would work.  


Also, not EVERYONE goes through the 'processing center'.  Of course there's the accidents and the ones travelling there on purpose who wouldn't go through this intermediary, but also many worlds don't KNOW that the prison plane is a semi-organized prison, and as such just send people there themselves, through portals.

Who went through the Processing?


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

How stringent would the inspection be?

Jemal, can I use the following magic items:

Fanged Ring (Dragon Magic) 10,000 gp
[sblock=effects]Gain Improved Unarmed Strike and Improved Natural Attack (Unarmed Strike)[/sblock]

Nightstick (Libris Mortis) 7,500 gp
[sblock=effects]+4 turn attempts[/sblock]

Also, can I have the use of the Spell Compendium?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

The Fanged ring is OK, with it a Medium creature would have a 1d6 unarmed attack.

No Nightsticks.

Spell compendium depends on which spells.  Most of them are acceptable.

You can assume that if you managed a small bribe you could slip in one or two small items.  Otherwise they go over you with a fine tooth array of divinations as well as extreme search checks.  I'll let you pass off the Portable Hole as a Hankerchief since it detects as nonmagical.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

Note that I'll be stuffing all my other items inside my portable hole. They won't be detected will they?


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 30, 2007)

You really should have worded that differently!! lol

Jemal - private
[sblock]

Sorry Jemal, I'm still trying to come up with something - I work 12 hours a day, have nearly every book available to me via the interwebs (I love PDF's!) and have done nothing BUT crunch numbers for the past 3 days to no avail!

Also, the DK details I gave were wrong. It's an LA+5 (MM2, pg 207). Applicable to anything over 6HD. From my understanding the template is added to an existing (or dead) character - the old character's stats etc are then updated or in the case of HD type, completely re-rolled/replaced. I'll do the number crunch for one anyway now, and if you approve it I'll probably stick with it.

If not I was wondering if I could either:

-Customize a template - taking less benefits for lower LA? I was looking at the fiendish/half-fiend

-Convert a template into a PrC? I was thinking Death knight...

OR how d'you think a saint/celestial would fare?[/sblock]

The thing about us being evil is that we're not likely to meet many good things, so while being at no disadvantage, we have no advantage either...


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

[sblock=-SIN-]Do you have FC II and Secrets of Sarlona in PDF form?[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 30, 2007)

What's FC II? I'll have a look... back online in an hour or so - check then...


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

Fiendish Codex II


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

Avalon - If all the items are in it, then they are on another plane.  THEY wouldn't be detected regardless.  If the Hole's warded by Nystul's, and is closed, there's nothing to detect. 

[sblock=Sin]
Understandable, i work 10+hour days here at camp, and don't get a day off till I go back to town.

What's wrong with yer numbers?  I'm sure myself or someone else here could help you if there's a problem.. Or are you just trying to figure out WHAT to play?
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2007)

I am assuming my paladin (I'm thinking of the name Eoghan, pronounced Owen) would have gone through the Processing, as his senders were aware of the nature of this plane and he did not come here voluntarily or by accident.


----------



## -SIN- (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry Avalon, I don't seem to have either (I don't play ebberon at all, except DDO) sarlona or FC2 online - maybe I've got them on my HD at home - I have several Gigs of various PDF's so it may well be in there - if it is I'll upload them so you can view them. be back at home in about 4 hours - if I don't get side-trekked...


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks -SIN-.

Jemal, I can't seem to qualify for Ur-priest by 5th level. Maybe with your superior op-fu it can be done.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

I will look into it, Grasshopper.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

Arigato Gosaimas Sensei. :bow:


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmm, i'm not seeing a problem.. Monk2/Warlock 3 gets you all the requirements by lvl 5.

Iron Will @ lvl 1, Spell focus:Evil @ lvl 1 (if human, 3 if not).

Base fort AND will will both be 3 just from the 2 monk.
All the skills are class skills for either the Monk or the warlock, and the highest ranks you need is 8 in knowledge, and spellcraft. 
What specifically is holding you back?


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

The skill distribution. The warlock has only 2+Int skill points per level and the monk only has Know (Arcana) and Know (Religion) as class skills. I tried assigning the skills on my HD copy of my char but even with 14 Int and using cross-class skills one skill always lacks one point. The skills that I have a hard time assigning are the Bluff and Spellcraft skills.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

OK....
Requirements: Bluff 6, Know:Arcana 5, Knowlanes 5, Know:Religion 8, Spellcraft: 8
Monk has Know:Religion + Spelcraft.
Warlock has all.

OK, i figured out it's the Illumian that's killing you.. I'm used to the human bonus skill, but I'll give it a shot anyways:

Got it.  I switched your Warlock and monk levels.  You loose 1 hp. (first HD drops from d8 to d6)
Needs 14 int.
LVL1 : Warlock(16 points) - 4 Bluff, 4 Know:Arcana&Planes, 2 Know:Religion, 2 Spellcraft
LVL 2: Warlock(4 points) - 1 Bluff, 1 Know:Arcana&Planes, 1 Know:Religion
LVL 3: Warlock(4 points) - 1 Bluff, 1 Know:Religion, 2 Spellcraft, 
LVL 4: Monk(6 points) -  3 Know:Religion, 3 Spellcraft
LVL 5: Monk(6 points) -  1 Know:Religion, 1 Spellcraft, 4 skill points left over to spend on Monk Skills. (I suggest Tumble)

total: 6 Bluff, 5 Know:Arcana, 5 Knowlanes, 8 Know:Religion, 8 Spellcraft, and 4 skill points to spend on monk skills.
None are cross class.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

Monk doesn't have spellcraft in its class list nor Bluff or Know (Planes).


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 30, 2007)

Again with regard to gear: it occurs to me that if Anzu's cult wanted him on the prison world, then they would probably just shift him there themselves, rather than go through the trouble of having him convicted and sent.  So let's just go with that.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

Whoops, got spellcraft and Know:Arcana mixed up (And I didn't use monk for bluff or knowlanes)..  I think This fixes it, though : 

Needs 14 int.
LVL1 : Warlock(16 points) - 4 Bluff, 4 Know:Religion, 4 Knowlanes, 4 Spellcraft
LVL 2: Warlock(4 points) - 1 Bluff, 1 Know:Religion, 1 Knowlanes, 1 Spellcraft
LVL 3: Monk (6 points)  -  1 Know:Religion, 5 Know:Arcana
LVL 4: Monk (6 points)  -  1 Know:Religion, 1 (cc) Spellcraft, 3 skill points
LVL 5: Warlock(4 points) - 1 Bluff, 1 Know:Religion, 2 Spellcraft

total: 6 Bluff, 5 Know:Arcana, 5 Knowlanes, 8 Know:Religion, 8 Spellcraft, and 3 skill points to spend on monk skills.

How's that grab ya?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Again with regard to gear: it occurs to me that if Anzu's cult wanted him on the prison world, then they would probably just shift him there themselves, rather than go through the trouble of having him convicted and sent.  So let's just go with that.




*L* I was actually just thinking that.  Anybody with access to Plane Shift can get in.  It's the getting out that's hard.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks sensei! I think this will do.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

Np, Avalon.

OK, just waiting on submissions from Sin (Who I've already talked to), and MistaCollins.


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

Gear. Hmm.

I expect Mei Ying would have been processed, yar. Nor do I have a clever idea for how she might keep her gear.

Of course, I need to complete her spell list. There might be a way there.

Also, I haven't got plans to Sacred Fistify Mei Ying. She WILL be a Fatespinner 4 though. Goddess of fortune...Fatespinner. Seems like an obvious choice. 

Maybe some Luck feats from Complete Scoundrel too, if you permit such.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 1, 2007)

Jemal, here is some info on the Telflammar Shadowlord and Shadow-walker template. Sblocked for space saving.

[sblock=Shadow-Walker Template]"Shadow-Walker is a template that can be applied to any humanoid. It uses all the base creatures stats and abilities except noted here.
*
Special Attack:* A shadow-walker retains all the special attacks of the base creature. The shadow-walker also gains the ability to manipulate shadows, granting her access to various spell-like abilities based on her character level, as shown in the table below.


```
[B]Level [/B]              [B]Abilities[/B]
1-2                 Shadow mask 3/day (FRCS)
3-4                 Dimension door 1/day (self only)
5-6                 Darkness 3/day
7-8                 Dimension Door 2/day
9-10                Shadow Spray 3/day (FRCS)
11-12               Shadow walk 1/day
13-14               Displacement 2/day
15-16               Dimension Door 3/day
17-18               Evard's black tentacles 1/day
19-20               Shadow walk 3/day
```

A shadow-walker cannot use any of her spell-like abilities in an area of bright light (sunlight or the radius of a daylight spell).

*Special Qualities*: A shadow-walker retains all the base creature's special qualities, and also gains those special qualities listed below
_Light Blindness:_ Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a daylight spell) blinds a shadow-walker for 1 round. In addition, she takes -1 penalty to all attack rolls, saves, and checks when operating in bright light.​_Darkvision:_60ft range​
*Abilities*: Adjust from the base character as follows: Dex +2, Con -2.
*Skills:* Shadow-walkers gain a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks
*LA:* +1
[/sblock]

[sblock=Telflammar Shadowlord (abridged)]Requirements:
*Alignment:* Any nongood
*Skills:* Hide 10 ranks, Move Silently 10 ranks
*Feats:* Blind-fight, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack
*Spellcasting:* If the character is not a shadow-walker.... (blah blah blah, doesn't apply).
*Special:* Sneak Attack +2d6

Class Skills
*Class skills:* Appraise, Balance, Bluff, Climb, Craft, Disguise, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, Profession, Search, Sleight of Hand, Spot, Tumble, UMD, use Rope.

*Skill Points:* 4 + Int

Class Features:
Base Attack progression: 0,1,2,3,3,4
Fort Save Progression: 0,0,1,1,1,2
Reflex Save progression: 2,3,3,4,4,5
Will Save Progression: 0,0,1,1,1,2
*
Spells per Day:* They get spells, casts as a wizard from a spell list.
*Shadowsight:* 1st level. He can see 60ft through any form of normal or magical darkness without hindrance
*Shadow Jump:* 1st level. Can travel between shadows as if by means of dimension door. Must begin and end in an area with some sort of shadow or darkness. Up to 20 ft per class level in a day. Any distance at a time, but no matter how small the jump, it is consider at least 10ft.
*Shadow Blur:* 2nd level. anytime he isn't in daylight or illuminated radius of a light source, he is under effect of a blur spell.
*Shadow Walk:* 3rd level. Once per day, he can use shadow walk as a caster whose level is equal to his shadow lord class level. If he already posses shadow walk as a spell-like ability, he gains an additional use.
*Shadow Pounce:* 4th level. he can attack swiftly from the shadows. anytime he uses an ability and/or spell with the teleport descriptor, he may execute a full attack upon completion of the teleportation. He must have line of sight on his intended target.
*Shadow Discorporation:* 5th level. He can use his mastery of shadows to cheat death. If in a shadow, any damage that would reduce him to 0 hp or below instead has a chance to discorporate him. He must succeed on a reflex save (DC 5 + damage dealt); if successful, he simply breaks into dozens of flitting shadows and vanishes along with his gear. At next sunset, he reappears in the spot of his choosing within one mile of the place he was forced to discorporate.. When discorporated, he simply does not exist-can do nothing, nor can any of his enemies do anything to him.
*Death Attack:* 6th level. same ability as the assassin.[/sblock]

Character would be Rogue7/Shadowlord4 (with a +1 LA). Let me know what you think. If you have anymore questions or concerns, let me know.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 1, 2007)

I will have the submission to you Tuesday night.


----------



## -SIN- (May 1, 2007)

In progress
[sblock]






NAME
Male Goliath Deathknight Fighter 2 / Crusader 4 / Blackguard 1
Alignment: _Lawful/Evil_​
Str  - *24* - [Base 16, +4 Racial, +4 Template]
Dex  - *10* - [Base 12, -2 Racial]
Con  - *0 (12)* - [Base 10, +2 Racial, Special]
Int  - *11* - [Base 10, +1 Stat gain @ 4th]
Wis  - *16* - [Base 14, +2 Template]
Cha  - *17* - [Base 15, +2 Template]

*Hit Points* 48
*AC* 24 [Heavy Platemail, Natural Armour] *Touch* 10, *Flat* 24
*Init* +0 
*BAB* +7/+2, *Grap* +15 [Powerful Build]
*Speed* 20 ft. (base 30 ft, Heavy Platemail)
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3 (Fort saves n/a unless effect damages objects)

+14/+9 Melee, Goliath Greathammer, 3d6+7, 20/x4
+14/+9 Melee, Sickle, 1d6+7, 20/x2
+14/+9 Melee, Spiked Gauntlet, 1d4+7, 20/x2

Medium, 8'4" tall, 340 wt, 34 yrs old
Bald, Obisodan Eyes, Grey Mottled Skin

*Languages:* Common, Gol-kaa

*Skills* (Fighter 10, Crusader 28, Blackguard 2)
-Balance 2 Ranks [2 points spent]
-Climb
-Concentration
-Craft
-Diplomacy 4 Ranks [4 points spent]
-Handle Animal
-Heal
-Hide 5 Ranks [10 points spent]
-Intimidate 8 Ranks [8 points spent]
-Jump
-Knowledge (History)
-Knowledge (Religion) 4 Ranks [4 points spent]
-Profession
-Ride 12 Ranks [12 points spent]
-Swim


*Feats*
-Power Attack
-Cleave
-Improved Sunder
-Great Cleave
-Charging Cleave


*Goliath Traits*
-Powerful build [Use L size weapons with no penalty. Counted as Large for grapple etc.]
-Mountain Movement [Both long & high jump from standing, Climb 1/2 speed - no penalty]
-Acclimated [No penalty for being at high altitude]
-Sense motive +2
-LA+1

*Fighter Abilities*
-Proficient with all simple & martial weapons
-armor & shields
-Bonus Feat @ 1st [Power Attack]
-Bonus Feat @ 2nd [Cleave]

*Crusader Abilities*
-Furious Counterstrike [Divide postponed damage by 5 (min1/max2) for bonus att&dam]
-Indominable Soul [Add Charisma bonus (+3) to Will Saves]
-Zealous Surge [Re-roll any one saving throw 1/day]
-Steely Resolve 10 [postpone 1st 10pts of damage taken]
-6 Maneuvers [max 5 readied]
>Charging Minotaur [Bull rush with no AoO dealing 2d6+STR mod bludgeon damage]
>Vanguard Strike [Upon successful attack all allies gain +4 attack bonus to target struck]
>Crusader Strike [Heal D6+4 to self or ally within 10'. Target must be either chaotic or good]
>Stone Bones [Upon successful strike gain DR5/-]
>Bone Crusher [A successful strike does +4D6. Must save vs. Fort DC13+Str mod - failure results in weakend structure - all critical confirms gain +10 ubtil fully healed]
>Divine Surge Strike [A successful hit does +8D6 damage]
-2 Stances
-->Martial spirit [heal 2 hp per successful attack to me or ally within 30']
-->Iron Guard Glare [all enemies threatend area gain -4 to attack allies]

*Deathknight Abilities*
-*HD: *All the character’s Hit Dice (current and future) become d12s.
-*Natural Armour:* +5
-*Touch Attack:* 1D8+Cha mod. successful attack deals 1 point of Constitution damage. A successful Will save (DC10+1/2 HD+Cha mod) for half damage and negates Con damage.
-*Abyssal Blast (Su):* Eldritch fire once per day. 20-foot-radius within a range of 400 feet + 40 feet per HD. 1d6 points of damage per HD of the death knight. Half of the damage is fire damage, but the rest results directly from divine power and is therefore not subject to being reduced by protection from elements (fire), fire shield (chill shield), or similar magic. A Reflex save (DC 10+1/2 HD+Cha mod) reduces the damage by half.
-*Fear Aura (Su):* Creatures of less than 5 HD within 15 feet of a death knight must succeed at a Will save (DC 10+1/2 HD+Cha mod) or be affected as though by a fear spell cast by a sorcerer of the death knight’s level.
-*Undead Followers:* It may have up to twice its levels in Hit Dice of followers. The followers arrive monthly in the following increments: 1d6 ghouls, 1d4 ghasts, 1d12 medium skeletons, 1d4 wights, or 1d8 medium zombies once per week. These creatures remain in the service of the death knight until destroyed.
-*Damage Reduction (Su):* A death knight’s undead body is tough, giving the creature  damage reduction 15/+1.
-*Immunities (Ex):* Death knights are immune to cold, electricity and polymorph
-*Spell Resistance (Su):* A death knight gains spell resistance 20 +1 per character’s level beyond 10th.
-*Summon Mount (Su):* A death knight has the ability to summon a mount, typically a nightmare, though it may be of any other species normally used as a mount. The mount
may have no more Hit Dice than half the death knight’s levels. If the mount is lost or killed, the death knight may summon another one after a year and a day.
-*Turn Immunity (Ex):* A death knight cannot be turned. It can be banished with holy word, however, just as if it were an evil outsider.
-*Undead Traits:* A death knight is immune to mindaffecting effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromantic effects, and any effect that requires a fortitude save unless it also works on objects. It is not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, ability drain, energy drain, or death from massive damage. A death knight cannot be raised, and resurrection works only if it is willing. The creature has darkvision (60-foot range).
-*Abilities:* A death knight gains +4 to Strength and +2 to both Wisdom and Charisma. Being undead, it has no Constitution score.


The crunch is done... I have blisters on both my hands! - no, seriously. Please don't expect a full BG today - I feel drained....



Write a long paragraph of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday (riiiight).

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like perfect clones wearing duplicate copies of Adventurer Jumpsuit Outfit #9!!
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

Sorry, but I'm gonna say no to the shadowlord PrC.  On this plane, there'll be almost no time when you're not in shadow, which makes you nigh indestructible if you've got a good reflex save.
Plus I hate shadow pounce.


----------



## Avalon® (May 1, 2007)

Jemal, how do we determine HP? Also, can you review my spell list and equipment especially the spells to see if all of them are approved?


----------



## ethandrew (May 1, 2007)

Do you want us to mechanically flesh out the characters? or are you wanting us to wait until you make your decision on who will be in?


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

Ethandrew - You can work up the numbers if you want, I gave out the creation info b/c I know from eperience that sometimes you have to actually MAKE the character before you figure out what he/she is really about.  I don't think I'll be able to accept everyone of you guys, though, so if you want to wait till you're sure your in...
Basically, it's up to you.

For those that ARE crunching numbers, HP will be max @ first, and use the following chart : 
D4's: 2.5  D6's: 4 D8's: 5.5 D10's: 7 D12's: 9.  Add all the point5's up and then at the end round down. (EX 9d4(22.5)+3d8(16.5) would be 39, wheras 5d4(12.5)+7d6(28) would be 40.
Yeah, I know it's kinda weird, but I like it.

Also, Avalon - I'll look over it, just make sure you've got where the spells/equipment is from, and if I have anyquestiosn I'll post them.


----------



## ethandrew (May 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Ethandrew - You can work up the numbers if you want, I gave out the creation info b/c I know from eperience that sometimes you have to actually MAKE the character before you figure out what he/she is really about.  I don't think I'll be able to accept everyone of you guys, though, so if you want to wait till you're sure your in...
> Basically, it's up to you.




Thanks Jemal, I'll wait to make him until if/when I am selected. I will be able to pump him out pretty quickly though, so you shouldn't have to wait to get the game started.


----------



## -SIN- (May 1, 2007)

Ok, getting there. Name, background & equip to go - will try to get it done tomorrow.
Btw - do I get gold as per ELC, or actual level?

My sick puppy..... awaiting your approval, sir! 

HP ammended.
[sblock]





NAME
Male Goliath Deathknight Fighter 1 / Dungeon Crasher 5 / Blackguard 1
Alignment: _Lawful/Evil_​
Str  - *24* - [Base 16, +4 Racial, +4 Template]
Dex  - *10* - [Base 12, -2 Racial]
Con  - *0 (12)* - [Base 10, +2 Racial, Special]
Int  - *11* - [Base 10, +1 Stat gain @ 4th]
Wis  - *16* - [Base 14, +2 Template]
Cha  - *17* - [Base 15, +2 Template]

*Hit Points* 66
*AC* 24 [Heavy Platemail, Natural Armour] *Touch* 10, *Flat* 24
*Init* +0 
*BAB* +7/+2, *Grap* +15 [Powerful Build]
*Speed* 20 ft. (base 30 ft, Heavy Platemail)
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3 (Fort saves n/a unless effect damages objects)

+14/+9 Melee, Goliath Greathammer, 3d6+7, 20/x4
+14/+9 Melee, Sickle, 1d6+7, 20/x2
+14/+9 Melee, Spiked Gauntlet, 1d4+7, 20/x2

Medium, 8'4" tall, 340 wt, 34 yrs old
Bald, Obisodan Eyes, Grey Mottled Skin

*Languages:* Common, Gol-kaa

*Skills* (Fighter 8, Dungeon Crasher 10, Blackguard 2)
-Balance
-Climb
-Concentration
-Craft
-Diplomacy 
-Handle Animal
-Heal
-Hide 5 Ranks [10 points spent]
-Intimidate 4 Ranks [4 points spent]
-Jump
-Knowledge (Religion) 2 Ranks [4 points spent]
-Profession
-Ride 2 Ranks [2 points spent]
-Swim


*Feats*
-Power Attack (1st lvl)
-Improved Bullrush (Fighter 1)
-Knockback (3rd lv)
-Combat Reflexes (Fighter 4)
-Dodge (6th lvl)


*Goliath Traits*
-Powerful build [Use L size weapons with no penalty. Counted as Large for grapple etc.]
-Mountain Movement [Both long & high jump from standing, Climb 1/2 speed - no penalty]
-Acclimated [No penalty for being at high altitude]
-Sense motive +2
-LA+1

*Fighter Abilities*
-Proficient with all simple & martial weapons
-armor & shields
-Bonus Feat @ 1st [Power Attack]
-Bonus Feat @ 4th [Combat Reflexes]

*Dungeon Crasher Abilities*
-Gain +4 to saves & +4 AC when attacked by traps
-Strength checks gain +10 for destroying doors, wall and similar items
-Bullrush target into wall/solid object for 8d6+(Str mod x3) damage
-2nd & 6th Fighter bonus feats are substituted for the above abilities

*Blackguard abilities*
*-Aura of Evil:* Radiate a faint (7HD) aura of evil
*-Detect Good:* Can detect good as per spell _'detect good'_
*Poison Use:* Skilled in the use and application of poisons

*Deathknight Abilities*
-*HD: *All the character’s Hit Dice (current and future) become d12s.
-*Natural Armour:* +5
-*Touch Attack:* 1D8+Cha mod. successful attack deals 1 point of Constitution damage. A successful Will save (DC10+1/2 HD+Cha mod) for half damage and negates Con damage.
-*Abyssal Blast (Su):* Eldritch fire once per day. 20-foot-radius within a range of 400 feet + 40 feet per HD. 1d6 points of damage per HD of the death knight. Half of the damage is fire damage, but the rest results directly from divine power and is therefore not subject to being reduced by protection from elements (fire), fire shield (chill shield), or similar magic. A Reflex save (DC 10+1/2 HD+Cha mod) reduces the damage by half.
-*Fear Aura (Su):* Creatures of less than 5 HD within 15 feet of a death knight must succeed at a Will save (DC 10+1/2 HD+Cha mod) or be affected as though by a fear spell cast by a sorcerer of the death knight’s level.
-*Undead Followers:* It may have up to twice its levels in Hit Dice of followers. The followers arrive monthly in the following increments: 1d6 ghouls, 1d4 ghasts, 1d12 medium skeletons, 1d4 wights, or 1d8 medium zombies once per week. These creatures remain in the service of the death knight until destroyed.
-*Damage Reduction (Su):* A death knight’s undead body is tough, giving the creature  damage reduction 15/+1.
-*Immunities (Ex):* Death knights are immune to cold, electricity and polymorph
-*Spell Resistance (Su):* A death knight gains spell resistance 20 +1 per character’s level beyond 10th.
-*Summon Mount (Su):* A death knight has the ability to summon a mount, typically a nightmare, though it may be of any other species normally used as a mount. The mount
may have no more Hit Dice than half the death knight’s levels. If the mount is lost or killed, the death knight may summon another one after a year and a day.
-*Turn Immunity (Ex):* A death knight cannot be turned. It can be banished with holy word, however, just as if it were an evil outsider.
-*Undead Traits:* A death knight is immune to mindaffecting effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromantic effects, and any effect that requires a fortitude save unless it also works on objects. It is not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, ability drain, energy drain, or death from massive damage. A death knight cannot be raised, and resurrection works only if it is willing. The creature has darkvision (60-foot range).
-*Abilities:* A death knight gains +4 to Strength and +2 to both Wisdom and Charisma. Being undead, it has no Constitution score.



The crunch is done... I have blisters on both my hands! - no, seriously. Please don't expect a full BG today - I feel drained....



Write a long paragraph of character background and history here. Try to take advantage of using this section to make your character interesting instead of just a "video-gamish" list of D&D statistics. But don't write so much that it makes people's eyes fall out, keep it focused and stick to the highlights.

Write a paragraph that describes the characters personality, manners, attitude, motivations, likes, desires, goals, aspirations, fears, habits, quirks, and similar things. Thinking about that stuff and writing it down will help you role-play much much better and your games will become more fun for you and everybody else playing with you. Who knows, your role-playing might help you win an Academy Award someday (riiiight).

Write out another paragraph with details describing the way your PC looks when first encountered. Make him/her unique enough so that your character isn't just another boring face in the crowd. Also be sure to describe all your clothing colors and materials so that everyone isn't walking around looking like perfect clones wearing duplicate copies of Adventurer Jumpsuit Outfit #9!!
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Ok, getting there. Name, background & equip to go - will try to get it done tomorrow.
> Btw - do I get gold as per ELC, or actual level?



Gold is posted as 13th lvl.


> My sick puppy..... awaiting your approval, sir!
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> ...



Your HP should be 66. (12 @ first+ 9 X6lvls)
Is crusader a class or Prestige class? Where's it from and what're it's numbers?  How long can you 'postpone' the damage with steely resolve?
Also, could you explain this furious counterstrike? [Divide postponed damage by 5 (min1/max2) for bonus att&dam] How long does it last?  Is it a single attack/all round?
What's Charging Cleave?
Also, Aren't manuevers from Book of 9 Swords?  I'm pretty sure I said no to that.. Yep, back on page 35...


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2007)

My character is complete and I'm just waiting for the final decision.


----------



## Autumn (May 1, 2007)

Crusader is a Book of Nine Swords base class. So... yeah, looks like there might be some problems. 

 If you're interested, Steely Resolve is an ability of that class that basically lets it ignore a certain amount of damage for a turn; say a crusader has 10 hp left and gets hit for 12, depending on his level he might be able to write off 10 of that damage and act effectively as if he still has 8 hp. Next turn the 10 damage will bite him in the ass and drop him to -2, but in the meantime he's gained a turn of effective actions. There's also an ability (Furious Counterstrike, that you also asked about) that boosts the Crusader when he has delayed damage in his Steely Resolve pool. 

 But I guess that's moot if the book is disallowed in any case. Can't say I blame you; you'd have to be an idiot to play any of the core melee classes in a game where the Tome of Battle is allowed.


----------



## -SIN- (May 1, 2007)

Damn, I didn't see that! D'oh.

My problem is that melee characters are  when it come to core - 12 lvl wizard vs 12 lvl warrior? I think we all know what the outcome would be, even if the wizard LET the warrior go first! IMHO ToB brings warriors up to par with wizards.

At the moment he can deal quite a lot - 3d6(x4 on crit)+8d6+7 (+28 with power attack)+enchanment bonus - once in any 5 rounds. (Still shy of my max DK ability of 20d6 20' area effect *spell*..lol). At the moment he's not too powerful IMO; His armour class isn't that great, though it probably will when I'm done. But he's also prettly low on HP - 66 for a lvl 12 front-liner isn't great, and being undead there's no way around it. Sure he can give it, he can more often avoid it, but he can't take it.....  

Manuvers work thus:

I may know any 5 maneuvers at my level (pre-selected at start). A maneuver takes 5 minutes practice before it can be used (like spells, but quicker), which remain in my MAN repotoir untill used. I basically pick 5 of 6 I know, then in combat the DM will pick 2 randomly which are available to use (say stone bones and divine surge strike). I can then use one and it's gone temporarily. Next round the DM'll pick another 2 at random - excluding expended MAN's - untill they are all expended (at one point I'll only have 1 to choose). Then the process starts from scratch.

I also ge 2 stances. These I can ready with a swift action and are known permanently available - but you'll see they're not that game breaking. Stuff like morale boost - Allies get +x to attack whilst in this stance...

Steely resolve does what Autumn said. Delay a maximum of 10 damage for 1 round. It's this number I use to determine the bonus I gain from Furious counterstrike, which will be either a +1 to hit & damage (if under 10), or +2 (10). It's kinda like a slugging match in WWE, soaking up the pain - and dishing it back some! 

Charging Cleave - Same as great cleave, but allowed to take a 5' step between attacks upto my max move (20') - kinda like chequers! lol

[Tear hair out!]My bigger problem is that I can't RP magic users. You can thank Weiss & Hickmann for destroying any love I ever had for wizards through Raistlin. Ever since reading DL I have NEVER played a magic user (nearly 15 years!), and MOST warrior PrC's seem to incorporate magic - as if this doesn't back up my case that wizards are stronger at higher levels...[/Tear hair out!]

If you don't mind me asking, why are we not allowed ToB classes/feats? I'm hazarding a guess you don't own it?.... Anyways, check out the email I sent you for details.


This character regardsless of what he's finally going to be - he'll be made of one thing for sure - my own blood and sweat..... and tears.....[sniff!]! lol... (If these blisters start to bleed, I'm suing!)

.....There's always that Dragon morphin' Druid... XD


----------



## -SIN- (May 1, 2007)

Velmont - your character looks cool - hope you didn't mind me taking a peek...

I think your total armour should be 27 btw.


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2007)

No problem, it has been put in SBLOCK just to take less place. And I corrected the AC. Thanks.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'm gonna say no to the shadowlord PrC.  On this plane, there'll be almost no time when you're not in shadow, which makes you nigh indestructible if you've got a good reflex save.
> Plus I hate shadow pounce.




Understandable, that is why I posted the class before submitted the character based on the class.

I am going to step down from being a possibility for this campaign. I was looking forward to giving the class a try. Thought it might be an excellent fit for the theme. I'd still continue on, but I can't think of a character type I'd really want to play right now and I am already close to the max number of PbP I can handle. Thanks for the opportunity Jemal and good luck with the game. With some of these characters, it looks like you got your hands full.


----------



## Avalon® (May 2, 2007)

-SIN-, Crusaders don't get to pick what maneuvers become available to them during battle. That's the warblade.


----------



## -SIN- (May 2, 2007)

RAW: before you take your first action in an encounter, two of your readied maneuvers (randomly determined) are granted to you. The rest of your readied maneuvers are withheld, currently inaccessable.

I choose one of two, randomly picked by DM. I have no problem with you fudging what's available if it'll mess with the game.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

Well, in my experience well built Warriors are just as poweful as spellcasters(At least until Epic Level), unless said spellcasters are Buff Mages(In which case they're basically a variant warrior who uses magic instead of skill).  
If the Book of Nine is allowed, it outshines everything else without even trying.  And if you DO try, the rest of the characters become second-string.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm (as can be seen in most of my characters) fond of playing Powerful, but Nine makes everything else just a side note.  I won't be DMing for it online until I've mastered handling my twinkers at home IRL.
Sorry.

Mista-Collins - Sorry to hear that, I've no doubt it would've been fun(at least for you), but It'd be about on par with Book of Nine (And I've actualy seen someone combine the two.. *shudders at too many attacks*).


----------



## Rino (May 2, 2007)

Final character is posted character


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

Aren't you sticking with Grimmor the Necromancer?  If so you don't HAVE to flesh him out fully, I just wanted the background, what he/she is/does, why they're here, and how their gear got here. You've submitted all that I need.

If you want to keep working on the numbers, feel free, but it's not required.  I'll be picking the inmates soon we've worked out Sin's little.. problem.

Although on that note, I have allready decided on a couple, and I can say that there will be _at least_ one warlock.

EDIT: 
*L* Rino - Your post sat for 3 and a half hours, and then JUST as I'm responding you edit it to say you're done your char.   'kay, I'll look it over.

Sin, you got any non-ToB ideas you want to pursue? (A shapechanger _would_ be very cool.)  I just need the very basics so I can decide on the party.


----------



## Rino (May 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Aren't you sticking with Grimmor the Necromancer?  If so you don't HAVE to flesh him out fully, I just wanted the background, what he/she is/does, why they're here, and how their gear got here. You've submitted all that I need.
> 
> If you want to keep working on the numbers, feel free, but it's not required.  I'll be picking the inmates soon we've worked out Sin's little.. problem.



well, I needed to finish it because other wise it would be around doing nothing and I had the spell from another necromancer to that was a mindless copy-paste

EDIT:
first decide the part then you can look it over if I'm in, but all the numbers are good. skills a bit unsure, and the wands too


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 2, 2007)

I've almost finished Quill, I'm just fussing over final equipment and spell selection. Also I'm a bit clueless over what to select for his final feat, so suggestions would be welcomed.

[sblock=Character Submission(Work in Progress)]
	
	



```
Quill
Changeling Wizard 7 / Recaster 5

Alignment: Neutral
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid (shapechanger)
Base Speed: 30

Str: 10 (+0)  2 pts
Dex: 14 (+2)  6 pts
Con: 12 (+1)  4 pts 
Int: 25 (+7) 10 pts +3 level +6 enhancement
Wis: 14 (+2)  6 pts
Cha: 12 (+1)  4 pts 

HP: 43 (12d4 + 12)

AC: 16 (10 base +2 Dex +4 arm)

Saves: 
For: +8  (3 Base +1 Con +4 resist)
Ref: +9  (3 Base +2 Dex +4 resist)
Wil: +15 (9 Base +2 Wis +4 resist)

Init: +6

Base attack bonus: +5

Attacks: 


Skills                 Total     Ranks   Stats    Misc
Appraise		 6        0.0      6        0
Balance			 4        0.0      4        0
Bluff			 7        3.0      1        2
Climb			 0        0.0      0        0
Concentration		16       15.0      1        0
Craft (Carpentry)	16       10.0      6        0
Diplomacy		 3        0.0      1        2
Disguise		16        3.0      1       12
Escape Artist		 4        0.0      4        0
Forgery			 6        0.0      6        0
Gather Information	 1        0.0      1        0
Heal			 2        0.0      2        0
Hide			 4        0.0      4        0
Intimidate		 3        0.0      1        2
Jump			 0        0.0      0        0
Know(Arcana)		21       15.0      6        0
Know(Planes)		21       15.0      6        0
Listen			 2        0.0      2        0
Move Silently		 4        0.0      4        0
Perform			 1        0.0      1        0
Profession(Prison Gurard)6        4.0      2        0
Ride			 4        0.0      4        0
Search			 6        0.0      6        0
Sense Motive		 3        0.0      2        2
Spellcraft		21       15.0      6        0
Spot			 2        0.0      2        0
Survival		 2        0.0      2        0
Swim			 0        0.0      0        0
Use Rope		 2        0.0      2        0

Feats
1  - Extend Spell 		 	
3  - Energy Substituition(cold)		-[Comp Arcane PG79]
5  - Lord of the Uttercold		-[Comp Arcane PG80]
6  - Improved Initiative ?
9  - Maximise Spell
12 - ?
```
Languages: Common, Draconic, Goblin, Giant.

Equipment 
Head: Headband of Intellect +4, 16000gp
Eyes: 
Neck: Necklace of Adaption, 9000gp
Torso: 
Body: Vestment of Many Styles[+2 on Disguise checks], 500gp. (Races of Eberron PG175) - Clothes change and transforms into different fabrics and designs.
Belt: 
Cloak: Cloak of Comfort +4, 18000gp. (Comp Mage PG132)
Arms: 
Hands: Gloves of Dex +2 4000gp
Ring1: Invisibility, 20000gp.
Ring2: 
Feet: Boots of Levitation, 7500gp, 1lb

Other Items:
Traveling Outfit, 5lb
Belt Pouch, 1gp, 0.5lb
(MW) Dagger(silver), 322gp, 1lb
Scrollcase, 1gp, 0.5lb
- (5) Maximised Explosive Runes, 2gp


Portable Hole (20000gp) [Hidden in left boot]
- Barrel(water) 2gp
- Bucket, 5sp, 2lb

- Chest, 2gp
-- Block & Tackle, 
-- MW Artisan's Tools, 55gp
-- Shovel, 2gp, 8lb

- Chest, 2gp
-- (3)Spellbooks, 45gp 
-- Assorted Clothing, 20gp
-- Inks for Scribing, 1000gp
-- (10)Paper, 4gp
-- (4) Soap, 2gp, 4lb

- Ladder 10 feet, 5cp
- (5)Sacks, 5sp
- Tent, 10gp

Backpack, 2gp, 2lb
- Heward's Fortifying Bedroll, 3000gp, 2lb. (Comp Mage PG132)
- Bowl(Wooden), 5cp
- (10)Chalk, 1sp
- Mug, 1sp, 1lb
- Murlynd's Spoon, 5400gp
- Flint and Steel, 1gp
- Quill of Scribing, 1750gp. (Comp Mage PG133)
- Silk Rope 50', 10gp, 5lb
- Small Steel Mirror, 10gp, 0.5lb
- Waterskin, 1gp, 4lb

Treasure: 3680gp, 2sp
Weight Carried: 20.5lbs 
Carrying Capacity: Light(33 lb), Medium(31-66lb), Heavy(67-100lb)

*Changeling Abilities*
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects
+2 racial bonus on Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive checks
Natural Linguist: Changelings add Speak Language to their list of class skills for any class they adopt.
Minor Change Shape(su): Changelings have the supernatural ability to alter their appearance as though using a disguise self spell that affects their bodies but not their possessions. This ability is not an illusionary effect, but a minor physical alteration of a changelings facial features, skin color and texture, and size, within the limits described for the spell. A changeling can use this ability at will, and the alteration lasts until she changes shape again. A changeling reverts to her natural form when killed. A true seeing spell reveals her natural form. When using this ability to create a disguise, a changeling receives a +10 circumstances bonus on Disguise checks. Using this ability is a full-round action.

*Wizard Abilities*
Bonus Feat: Scribe Scroll
Summon Familiar

*Recaster Abilities*[sblock=Recaster Prestige Class (Races of Eberron PG 157) ]
*Entry Requirements*
*Race:* Changeling
*Skills:* Knowledge(arcana) 4, Spellcraft 8
*Feats:* Any two metamagic feats.
*Spells:* Ability to cast 3rd level arcane spells.


```
[b]The Recaster				Hit Die: D4[/b]
[b]LVL	BAB	For	Ref	Wil	Special					Spellcasting[/b]
1st	+0	+0	+0	+2	Metamorphic spell(components)		-
2nd	+1	+0	+0	+3	Expanded knowledge, sudden metamagic	+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
3rd	+1	+1	+1	+3	Metamorphic spell(time)			+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
4th	+2	+1	+1	+4	Expanded knowledge, sudden metamagic	+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
5th	+2	+1	+1	+4	Metamorphic spell(space)		+1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
Class Skills: (2 + Int mod) Bluff, Concentration, Craft, Decipher Script, Disguise, Knowledge, Profession, Sense Motive, and Spellcraft.
```

*Metamorphic Spell: *
The recaster's speciality is the ability to alter spells on the fly to best meet the demands of a specific situation. At different levels, you gain the ability to modify your spells as you cast them.

_Components:_ At 1st level, you can alter the components required to cast your spells. You can freely ignore normal material components as if you had the Eschew Materials feat (though you can't ignore the need for an expensive material component or an XP component). As well, once per day per class level, you can apply the benefit of either the Silent Spell or the Still Spell feat to any spell you cast without increasing the level of the spell, specially preparing it ahead of time, or increasing it's casting time.

_Time:_ At 3rd level, you gain the ability to alter the temporal characteristics of your spells. Three times per day, you can cast any spell that normally has a casting time of 1 standard action and a duration longer than 1 round as a swift action, as if you had applied the Quicken Spell feat to it. The level of the spell is not altered and you do not need to specially prepare the spell ahead of time, but the duration of the spell becomes 1 round.

_Space:_ At 5th level, you can manipulate the spatial characteristics of your spells (including range, area and even targets) up to five times per day in the following ways.

 You can use a spell with a range of touch on a target up to 30 feet away by making a ranged touch attack. 
You can alter a spell that affects an area (burst, emanation, spread, cylinder, or line) in order to create spaces with the area that are not subject to the spells effect (a minimum 5 foot cube for each space). Furthermore, if the spell is shapeable, the minimum dimensions for the shaped area or effect is 5 feet instead of 10 feet. If the spell's area is a burst, emanation, or spread, you can cast it as a cone, cylinder, line or sphere. You can change areas freely within any of the following groups: 
Group1:
15 foot cone OR
10 foot radius cylinder, 40 feet high OR
30 foot line OR
5, 10, or 15 foot radius sphere

Group2:
30 foot cone OR
20 foot radius cylinder, 40 feet high OR
60 foot line OR
20 or 30 foot radius sphere

Group3:
60 foot cone OR
40 foot radius cylinder, 40 feet high OR
120 foot line OR
40 or 80 foot radius sphere


 If the spell targets a number of creatures, no two of which can be farther apart than a certain distance, you can have the spell affect the same number of creatures as long as each is half that distance from one other affected creature. Thus is you applied this effect to a haste spell you cast, you could affect up to one creature per level as long as each affected creature was within 15 feet of another affected creature.

*Expanded Knowledge:*
At 2nd level, and again at 4th level, choose a spell up to one level lower than the highest level spell you can cast from any class's spell list. You can add this spell to the spell list of the same arcane spellcasting class to which you added your increased spellcasting ability at that level.

*Sudden Metamagic(su):*
At 2nd level choose a metamagic feat you know from the following list: Empower Spell, Enlarge Spell, Extended Spell, Maximise Spell, or Widen Spell. Once per day per class level, you can apply the benefit of that feat to any spell you cast without increasing the level of the spell, preparing it ahead of time, or increasing it's casting time. At 4th level, you can choose another feat you know from the same list and use it in conjunction with this ability, you can't apply the effect of more than one feat to the same spell. If you don't know any feat from the above list, you gain no benefit until you acquire an appropriate feat.[/list][/sblock]
Metamorpic Spell(Components): 5/5 times per day
Metamorpic Spell(Time): 3/3 times per day
Metamorpic Spell(Space): 5/5 times per day
Expanded Knowledge: Cure Modereate Wounds, Silence  
Sudden Metamagic: Can be used up to 5 times per day, Extend Spell and Maximise Spell selected. 

*Spells Memorised (4, 6, 6, 6, 4, 3, 2)* 
0th - Detect Magic, Light, Prestigitation, Read Magic.
1st - Grease, Mage Armour, Magic Missle, Magic Missle 
2nd - Alter Self, Mirror Image, Rope Trick, Silence
3rd - Fireball(cold), Explosive Runes, Dispel Magic, Fireball, Stinking CLoud
4th - Arcane Eye, Solid Fog
5th - Break Enchantment, Fire Brand(cold), Wall of Force
6th - Antimagic Field, Disintergrate

*Spell Book*
0th - All
1st - 8 Grease, Mage Armour, Magic Missle 
2nd - 4 Alter Self, Mirror Image, Rope Trick, Silence (Expanded Knowledge), Ventriloquism.
3rd - 4 Dispel Magic, Fireball, Gaseous Form, Stinking Cloud
4th - 4 Arcane Eye, Cure Moderate Wounds (Expanded Knowledge), Solid Fog
5th - 4 Break Enchantment, Fabricate, Firebrand(SC PG93), Wall of Force
6th - 2 Antimagic Field, Disintergrate

Height: 
Weight: 
Eyes: 
Hair: 
Skin: 

Current Appearance:
varies

Background:
For many years Quill worked in the Central processing centre (called The Nexus) of the extra-planar prison. Quill ensured that the wards of The Nexus (which houses the central portal to the prison plane) were maintained, as well as visiting different planes to collect and transfer prisoners from their native realms to their ultimate destination of The Nexus.

It was during such trips that Quill would receive payment from various sources to ensure that chosen prisoners would receive a few essentials to make sure that their stay was as pleasant as possible.  This was a common enough practice among the various prison guards of The Nexus, with tacit permission being granted as long as the right people were bribed to look the other way. 

All of this changed when the former Director of The Nexus retired and a new self-righteous prig of man called 'Sebastian Walters' took his place. Sebastian was determined to root out the weeds among the prison staff, and it was Quill's misfortune to be at the wrong place at the wrong time.  

Caught red-handed by Sebastian's cronies as the latest batch of prisoners entered the portal (after a *very* cautionary examination for contraband), Quill was put in the unenviable position of having to either act as the prison guards _token_ scapegoat, or entering the portal himself.  Realising that he'd never be allowed to live to expose the full depths of the operation, Quill was glad that his forward planning meant that he'd be leaving nothing of significance behind, and entered the portal bound for the Nexus.  

Besides with his inside knowledge of the prison plane it was a distinct possibility that he would manage to eventually escape.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 2, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I've almost finished Quill, I'm just fussing over final equipment and spell selection. Also I'm a bit clueless over what to select for his final feat, so suggestions would be welcomed.




There is a feat in Complete Mage called "Metamagic School Focus" (pg. 45) that allows you to reduce the cost of your metamagic spells for one school by one level, as long as you are a specialty wizard, which I'm not sure you are.


----------



## -SIN- (May 3, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Stats]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Valak Killanok
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter / Dungeon Crasher / Blackguard
[B]Race:[/B] Goliath
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Evil
[B]Deity:[/B] ?

[B]Str:[/B] 30(24) +10 ( 10p.)   [B]Level:[/B] 1 / 5 / 1      [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 ( 4p.)         [B]BAB:[/B] +7/+2            [B]HP:[/B] 66 (7d12)
[B]Con:[/B] 12(0) +1 ( 2p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +20          [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 15/+1
[B]Int:[/B] 11     +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 25'            [B]Spell Res:[/B] 20
[B]Wis:[/B] 16     +3 ( 6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0              [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3 (8p.)          [B]ACP:[/B] -8               [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 45% 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +0    +0    +0    +5    +11    35
[B]Touch:[/B] 18              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 35

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +0    +0    +4/-
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0    +0    +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +3    +0    +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Goliath Greathammer      +20     3d6+18        20x4
of Thundering+3
Sickle, large            +17     1d8+10        20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gol-Kaa

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Powerful Build
Mountain movement
Acclimated
+2 Sense Motive
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Composite Longbow)
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency   
Bonus Feat at 1st level
+4 Bonus to save vs Traps
+4 AC Bonus vs Traps
+10 Bonus to Strength checks to break door, wall, etc.  
Bullrush target into solid object for 8d6+(Strength modifier x3)
Aura of Evil
Detect Good
Poison Use
Natural Armour +5
Touch attack d8+3+1Con (DC 16 save)
Abyssal Blast 7d6 (DC 16 save)
Fear Aura
Undead Followers
Damage Reduction 15/+1
Spell Resistance 20
Summon Mount
Turn Immunity
Undead Traits


[B]Feats:[/B] 
1st : Power Attack
1st : Improved Bullrush
3rd : Knockback
4th : Combat Reflexes
6th : Dodge

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 28/14
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    0    +0     -8    -8
Climb                      0    +5     -8    -3
Concentration                             
Craft                         
Craft                    
Diplomacy                   
Heal
*Hide                      5    +0    -8    -3
Intimidate		   4    +3    +0    +7
*Knowledge (Religion)      2    +0          +2
Swim                       0    +0    -8    -8
>Sense Motive              5    +0          +5

*Cross-class skill
>Goliath Trait


[B]Equipement			    Cost    Weight[/B]
Sickle, large masterwork	     312     4.00		    
Goliath Greathammer, large
 of Thundering +3		   20,060    60.00
Noble's Outfit		             75      1.00
Heavy Plate +5		           32,150   100.00
 of Quickness
Armour Spikes                        50
Signet Crest                         50
Riding Straps                        200
Half Cape (yellow pelisse)           10      1.00
Silk Sash (Yellow)                   4
Holy Text                           100      3.00
Money Belt                           4
Banner                              150      10.00
Platinum & Red Spinal Armband       250
Platinum & Red Spinal Necklack      650
Platinum & Red Spinal Bracelet      350
Gauntlets of Ogre Power            5,000
Ring of Protection +3             16,000
Amulet of Natural Armour +3       16,000
Belt of Giant Strength +4         16,000
Bag of Holding (small)             2,500     15.00
 Grappling Hook			     1        4.00
 Rope, silk (50 feet)		    10        5.00



[B]Total Weight:[/B]33lb      [B]Money:[/B] 873gp 9sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                532   1064  1600 3200  8000

[B]Age:[/B] 97
[B]Height:[/B] 8'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 334lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Orange glow
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Grey, ragged
```
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Appearance]To come[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

Sin - Dungeoncrasher sounds familiar.. Is that dungeonscape?

Either way, could you give me some stats on it? I don't forsee any problems if it's not Psionic/ToB/TelfamarShadowlord, but I'd like to know what I'm up against... er, i mean what your character can do. 

LordRaven - Looks good.  I won't go over all the numbers just yet, though.


Hmm, with that I think we have a full house.
Submissions: 

*Ethandrew 
[sblock=Fallen Paladin]
Human Male Paladin/Blackguard
He comes from a long line of holy knights, his family usually leading the order. So all his life he and his younger brother had been working hard to be the best possible, as the eldest, all assumed the mantle would fall to him once his father died. As the leader of this order, he would possess all the power and wealth a man could dream; a lady in waiting was promised to the leader as well, the couple to be married at the passing of the mantle.

After the death of his father his brother was chosen in lieu of him. Instead of accepting the responsibility of second in command, as was deemed his duty and honored with the gift of one of the order's most prized weapon and armor, he tore off his order's emblem and stormed out of the hall. That evening he requested a private meeting with his brother, who graciously oblidged him, not wanting to insult his elder brother anymore than had already occurred.

At the meeting, he met the new leader of his order, his younger brother, three years his junior, with a beautiful new wife; his wife. Once he entered into the room, his new leader and new sister stood to greet him with a hug, but instead, our once noble knight plunged a dagger into his heart, killing him with a thrust and a slight twist. The woman shrieked with abject terror. Pulling the knife out, without wiping the blade, he grips the woman by her soft hair, jerking her head unnaturally back. Slowly and methodically, with as much malice as his still, cold hands can manage, he digs the double edged knife across her beautiful, slender throat, ending her maniacal sobs and cries.

The door bursts open with half a dozen armed guards, looking on the murderous scene with nauseating surprise. Upon seeing these men surround him with swordpoints aimed at his unarmored flesh, he unceremoniously dumps the womans slender body onto the floor and drops the blade with a clang, raising his hands in surrender.

Within hours, he was condemned, stripped of all titles, land, honors, and awards, as well as his newly forged equipment. Furthermore, startled at the sheer malevolence displayed in his premeditation, he was banished by the head of the priestly order. Not since the time of his greatgrandfather, some 90 years ago, had someone been banished. And it wasn't until the moment of this strange, unused magic being cast, that he shed his first tear.
[/sblock]

*Brother Allard
[sblock=Anzu Ashurbanipal]
Human male Monk 2 / Warlock 4 / Ur-Priest 2 / Eldritch Disciple 4
vile evangelist of a dead god, rightly convicted in a lawful trial of anathema and heresy, and banished to the prison world of ***. I'll flesh out the details early next week.

As the member of a cult, he probably has allies able to get him his gear some way or another[/sblock]

*Rino
[sblock=Grimmor]
Human Male Necormancer 12
Grimor still remembers the day he was captured as of it was yesterday. He just raised his last corps from the asses in which Grimor had turned him a few seconds ago to finish his small army of undead. But then he heard them coming from all directions, he knew his small army of raised souls were no match from these people but still he sent them all to try and fight him a way out of there. But after a few minutes the batlle took a turn for the worst, a few priests joined the group. Gromir quickly ran into a tome with his companion droom (his imp) and give him all his magical items for safekeeping and then asked him to turn into a tiny spider big enough to stay hidden in his non magical clothing and stay there till it was safe to come out again.
[/sblock]

*Autumn
[sblock=Celes]
Centaur Female Knight 6
In a frontier town on the edge of a great forest, the humans began to chop trees and clear land to extend their agricultural potential and feed hungry mouths. A tribe of centaur who had been on the land before their arrival objected, sending an emissary to ask for an end to the activities. The envoy was received with open hostility by the suspicious and bigoted magistrate, and upon making his plea in more impassioned and forceful tones the order was given for his execution. Before long the village was in open war against the centaur tribe. They called for reinforcements from the nearest town, pleading that they were under attack by savage natives of the forest who wouldn't listen to reason. 

A force of knights from the town's chapter of the crown's Argent Order arrived as their reinforcement, and the impetuous young commander leading them took the villagers and their magistrate at their word. He launched a full-scale assault on the centaur tribe and with superior numbers, equipment and training his force soon won the day. It was only after the tribe's numbers had already been decimated that one of the centaur, grievously wounded, finally let go of his pride long enough to plead for mercy just before he died - not for himself, but for his tiny daughter. 

Such selfless sentiment struck deep, undermining the righteous anger of the commander, and he called a halt to the attack. Sheathing his sword and approaching another of the survivors, he demanded that the centaur explain events as he understood them. He was mortified by what he heard, as he realised the depth of the mistake he had made. He knew there was nothing he could do to make his actions right, with the tribe already shattered, but he resolved to do all he could. Finding that the centaur child had no relations or friends to take care of her among the survivors he started by taking her away with him, determined to give her the best possible life he could. 

He went further as well, appealing to the King and seeing that the village magistrate was unseated and harshly punished, and that in future the village would abide by the wishes of their fallen foes and live in harmony with the land. 

The centaur girl, meanwhile, he brought up as his own daughter. It was certainly an extraordinary arrangement, but for a relationship that had started so unhappily it brought both of them a great deal of joy. The girl, named Cele, never knew why it was that this man had taken her in and fostered her, but she loved him and was happy under his guardianship and tutelage. He taught her what he knew best - arms, and the code of chivalry. In putting special stress on the latter, perhaps he hoped to make up for his own dereliction of it in regard to her people. 

Happily for him, he never had to explain the circumstances of her adoption; he was killed in action when she was still young. She was allowed to stay on in the Order - she had many friends there, as had her late foster-father, and she was after all one of its most promising initiates despite the incongruity of a centaur in a knightly order. It was not easy for her to achieve acceptance, but for her skill and diligence she did at least achieve respect. She was a fierce warrior, loyal to the Order above everything, and she quickly also developed skills that made her especially valuable - her heritage gave her a natural empathy for the wild which she was encouraged to develop, since a knight who could track, navigate and interpret the weather would always be an asset on any protracted mission. 

And yet for all that, not all were ready to accept her presence in the Order. Her father had had enemies too, and ultimately it was one of those who was her downfall. He let slip an unpleasant remark insinuating the true reasons for her adoption, and in her passion she had challenged him then and there to a duel. 

Duelling was of course strictly forbidden between members of the order - a superior had immediately stepped in to prevent it.

It is not so easy to truly quench a passion though; Cele managed to get a message to her adversary naming a time and place, and he accepted a day later with a proviso changing suggested the location. She agreed, and slipped out from her quarters in the dead of night with her full wargear to make her way to the appointed spot. Her enemy was nowhere to be seen. After a minute's impatient waiting there came a heavy impact on the back of her skull and then a long period of blackness, slipping in and out of consciousness but with the darkness always constant and accompanied by the sensation of movement. 

When finally she was set loose, she had been quietly disposed of. To kill her would have been too risky - so she had simply been cast away, swept under the rug of the multiverse.[/sblock]

*Avalon
[sblock=Xing'dao Li]
Illumian Male Monk 2/ Warlock 3/ Ur-Priest 2/ Sacred Fist 5
They brought him to court chained and beaten but he still gave off an aura of dread in those present. The people in the courtroom saw him and names spread in murmured whispers. Monster they called him. Fiend, bastard, and warmonger were also heard. It was indeed true. The destroyer of Qin had been captured. 

The whispers soon stopped when the magistrate, Ping Luan, entered the room. "Xing'dao Li, Destroyer of Qin, you are charged with the crimes of heresy, consorting with fiends, conspiring against the Holy Emperor, practice of unholy magicks and the destruction of an entire province. You were once the most promising apprentice of the Iron Tiger, Ling Sai Foon. What drove you to choose this path?"

Rising up to his full height, Xing'dao Li towered above anyone else in the room. The chains attached to the collar of his neck rattled as he stretched them to their limits. In a deep booming voice he says "The old man was a fool. He knew nothing of the way to power. He always spoke of patience being the way to enlightenment and that the gods would grant boons to those who would wait. What did he know? The gods care nothing for us! They only require us for worship. It is from this worship that they gain power. I have found a way to steal their power and make it my own. I have no remorse in my actions. Those peasants were in my way."

The audience began to mutter angrily after this outburst by the monster with signs of a mob beginning to form. The magistrate slams his gavel and they became silent. "Xing'dao Li, you are sentenced to death in the penal dimension of Shang Hyo. May the gods have mercy on your soul."

Hearing his fate, Xing'dao can't help but smile. "I told you, the gods don't care about us mortals. But no matter, I will not die there. Rest assured, I will come back and exact my revenge on you all. HA Ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!"

His maniacal laughter remained in the room several minutes after he was taken away by the guards.
[/sblock]

*Velmont - 
[sblock=Prior Locksteel]
Human male paragon3/Warlock9
Prior Loksteel is looking into the crystal ball. A nice magical item he thought. He was looking at it and was seeing a group of people heading his way. He knew them very well. He had been there ally once. It was during the years of the tyrannie. They had fought side by side to get the Lord down from his throne. But even there, he doubt he had there full trust. They knew his power had somethging wierd and people have been colder to him than to the others.

His power... he remembered when he was just a kid. The Lord had killed his father and mother, because they were in teh resistance. They had been helpless when the guards had come. Prior was hiding in the wall, in an hidden compartement. He didn't saw teh last moment of his parents, but he had heard it well. He had cried the lost of his parents for a week before he swaered the Lord would pay, at any cost... he had been heard.

He received the visit of a quasit. He explained him that the Lord was the son of a devil and he was serving a devil, by sending ressources and slave to him. So teh quasit teach him a dark art. Over time, he mastered it. Events force him to join that group and they become strong allies. Without him, they would have never discovered the true nature of teh Lord, with them, Prior would have never acheived his vengence.

But today, the peace have returned, and where his power were welcome in the adversity, they disturb abd scare in this new and free world. They fear to see the same scenario again. After all, his power had something demonic to it. He couldn't be angry at them, he couldn't fight them either, his vengence was done and he had no more will to fight.

Prior walk up to the large gate. It was one of the item the Lord used to summon devil to his side. It led to other worlds. Travelling, it could be a good thing. He didn't knew how it work, but he has an easy to time to guess it. He touch the portal and the portal start to glow. He felt something wrong with the portal. Was it a good thing to use it? He heard the group banging at the door. They wouldn't give him much time, he had no more choice. He looked behind as the door open. "Farewell, friends. I'm leaving this world for good, now that I have nothing more to do here." Prior jump into the portal before it close, hoping he end in a more welcoming world.
[/sblock]

Sin
[sblock=Valak Killanok]
Goliath Male Fighter/DungeonCrasher/Blackguard
Throughout his life Valak always had a taste for finer things, like gold and jewels. He inherited these traits from the people he grew up around; Humans. Valak was exiled at birth for reasons he did not understand until many years later. Only when he was fully grown did venture out to find answers. 

The answers he found were with him all along. Upon meeting a wisened-one of his own race; a fellow exile no-less,and he became aware of his body's skin patterns and their relevance to his future, and his past further more. He began to believe his destiny was great, and this soon turned into an infactuation. He began to stop at nothing to get what he wanted. So obessed with power Valak began corsorting with beings of the lesser planes through underground cults using money from his adventuring exploits. 

It was this that both saved him, and condemned him. Upon his death his soul was returned to his broken body by a greater deamon to continue upon his path for power - the demon relishing in the thought of both the damage Vivek was yet to wreak on the material plane, and the destruction of Viveks souls by his own hands - when Vivek gives up his unlife... 

For nearly 3 lifetimes Valak had roamed Faerun; Searching for the very thing he now held in his hands. The Book. Ages old, possibly eons, it stood unaffected by the ravages of time. Valak laughed inside, he too had defied nature. Taking the book he turned and left... Now he had all the clues he needed to pinpoint the location of the portal...

The man was naked, tied up in a kneedling position in the centre of the raised black marble dias, a terrified look in his eyes. Surrounding the dias were rank upon rank of darkly clad figures. The sounds of ritual murmuring filling the room. A loud voice cut cleanly above the other, "You have been chosen, fear not the paradise we send yo.." he abruptly trails off as a harrowing scream echos up the cave, accompanied with the clatter of hooves. 

Quick to recover from confusion the acolytes took no chances; picking up weapons and forming ranks at the cavern entrance, ready to defend. Suddenly, from within the midst of their ranks, a huge ball of blue-yellow fire erupted, washing over them, igniting hair and clothing alike... Only one figure remained at the carvern entrance. An 8 foot hulk sat atop a fire breathing, jet black steed of pure muscle and malice. Slowly he dismounted, walking over the carnage he had wought to step up onto the dias. He moved toward the naked man. The naked man, seeing this monsters approach could not help but whimper. "I came not for you" Valak stated as he tossed the man from the dias. "I came for this" he said, more to himself as he gazed at the intricate glyths cut into the dias. 

There Valak waited. The naked man ran off, but that was of no concern, neither were the burnt corpses that litterd the cold stone floor. He was here. Finally he could escape his fate. His soul belonged to a Demon; a gift apparently. Unlimited life and great power. But on departing his undead form, he would become the demons plaything. Valak had other ideas. Erannathal is Valak's destination - a place between places, a world between worlds, a plane between planes. A place old and forgotten to the men and Elves of the world... But more importantly, forgotten too to Gods & Demons...
[/sblock]

Shayuri 
[sblock=Mei'Ying]
Human(?) Female Monk/Sorc/Fatespinner
the fickleness of fortune, the yin and yang of its essence...and yet also that luck, while often a minor influence on one's life, was one of the few forces that operated outside of Fate, and could even thwart Destiny itself. The story has become an object lesson in the value of obedience to divine will, and an object lesson in what becomes of those that defy the laws set down before them.

Zhing-Yun, as goddess of fortune, was well loved by...just about everyone. Shrines to her dotted the countryside of the mortal realms, and prayers for her aid rose like a fine haze wherever people were gathered. She was fond...overfond, perhaps...of taking mortal form and walking through casinos, arenas, racing tracks, and other places where her worship was particularly strong. Zhing-Yun was admonished against entering the mortal realm too often, but did not listen.

It was in a gambler's hall in the great capital of the mortal, yet divinely mandated Holy Emperor himself that she met who was to become her greatest joy, and ultimate downfall. A man dressed in peasant rags, who scraped and scoured his pockets for each coin he played. He called himself only 'the gambler,' or 'the gambling man,' when asked. And while his appearance seemed pathetic and an easy mark...the Gambler never lost a game unless he meant to. Zhing-Yun noticed this right away, as she could see the rise and swell of his fortunes around him like a cloud. Fascinated by this man who seemed to be in control of his own luck, Zhing followed him and eventually he noticed her. The first of many conversations ensued, and a new destiny was forged; one too strong even for both of them to break free again.

It should be noted at this time that love is forbidden between mortals and gods. In the chaos before the Jade Emperor, humanity was subjugated by the halfbreeds of such unions...lustful and vain gods and spirits who would lie with men and women and bear semi-mortal children possessed of strange and unearthly powers. These so-called sorceror kings were known for their cruelty and love of warring against one another. Constantly vying for the power to rise up against Heaven and steal the divinity of their parents, thus becoming truly immortal. This is the true fear of the Celestial Court...for there are laws older and deeper than those of the Emperor. Laws graven on the deep stone at the world's heart. Laws that give children the right to claim what was their parents'...should their parents surrender it, or be no more.

The Gambler and Zhing-Yun fell in love. The goddess bore him a son, and fearful of what she had done, immediately secreted her away in an all female monestary that taught secret arts and was heavily shielded from detection. To those wards Yun added her own power, clouding her from the senses of gods as best she could. But her old enemy, Fate, had felt the tugging on the strings of destiny...too many threads moved. Too many powerful beings fates changed. Her affair with The Gambler was discovered, and in her testimony before the Jade Emperor himself, Zhing-Yun lied and denied that there was a child. In punishment she was stripped of her power and immortality, and made mortal. Yet when her divine essence was surrendered by her, the accounts were found lacking. A tiny, almost unnoticible fragment of her power was not there! It had, in fact, been passed to her daughter. Using the pull of like to like, the gods used Yun's divine essence to seek out that daughter. Mei-Ying.

Mei Ying had long ago left the nunnery, after learning the female monks' ways. She had uncovered strange, supernatural powers in herself and chose to go forth to explore those in preference to continuing her martial arts training. After meeting and besting many challenges, her power was blossoming. It was that same power that drew her mother's essence across the divide between mortal and divine, and led the eyes of the Jade Emperor himself to her.

The danger was great. Only Mei Ying's ignorance stopped her from laying claim to her mother's essence, and becoming divine herself. The claim of blood was higher than the claim of justice. And yet, Mei Ying also had a mortal soul, and he could not simply destroy her. Killing her would not solve the problem, as her soul would simply reincarnate. But not even the gods of the Court can -destroy- a soul...any more than they could destroy the divine essence taken from Zhing-Yun. There was but one option. Banishment to the so-called Hell of Iron Cages.

It wasn't well named. It wasn't TRULY a Hell...a place of punishment and retribution. It was a prison. A place for beings that had no other place. There was no escape from it...not even the Great Wheel of Rebirth reached there. You might reincarnate, but it would still be in the prison plane. No laws applied there. Not even the Deep Laws. Mei Ying would be helpless to claim her birthright even if she somehow found out, and would be so for all time. Balance would be restored, and the Celestial Court would go on as it always had, perfect and unchanging. Until, of course, Yun's brother vanished. To replace him, an Immortal was promoted to God...this time just one god of all luck, good and bad. A small change to be sure...but as Fate could attest, great avalanches sometimes start with the smallest pebbles.
[/sblock]

LordRaven
[sblock=Quill]
Changeling Male Wizard 7 / Recaster 5
For many years Quill worked in the Central processing centre (called The Nexus) of the extra-planar prison. Quill ensured that the wards of The Nexus (which houses the central portal to the prison plane) were maintained, as well as visiting different planes to collect and transfer prisoners from their native realms to their ultimate destination of The Nexus.

It was during such trips that Quill would receive payment from various sources to ensure that chosen prisoners would receive a few essentials to make sure that their stay was as pleasant as possible. This was a common enough practice among the various prison guards of The Nexus, with tacit permission being granted as long as the right people were bribed to look the other way. 

All of this changed when the former Director of The Nexus retired and a new self-righteous prig of man called 'Sebastian Walters' took his place. Sebastian was determined to root out the weeds among the prison staff, and it was Quill's misfortune to be at the wrong place at the wrong time. 

Caught red-handed by Sebastian's cronies as the latest batch of prisoners entered the portal (after a very cautionary examination for contraband), Quill was put in the unenviable position of having to either act as the prison guards token scapegoat, or entering the portal himself. Realising that he'd never be allowed to live to expose the full depths of the operation, Quill was glad that his forward planning meant that he'd be leaving nothing of significance behind, and entered the portal bound for the Nexus. 

Besides with his inside knowledge of the prison plane it was a distinct possibility that he would manage to eventually escape.
[/sblock]

*=Submitted within the 24 hour 'deadline' I had for 'bonus points*

I've included character names, backgrounds, and Race/Level into sblock's for simplicity's sake(easy for me to read them all at same time this way).

EDIT: I'll go through them for now, though I need some info for Sin's character. (Background, why he's here, how he got gear in.....)
Also, I noticed something strange... Sin and Velmont's characters have the same name....


----------



## Velmont (May 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> EDIT: OK, noticed something strange... Sin and Velmont's characters have the same name....




That must be a cut/paste error of -SIN-, which has used the same template to write down his stats than me.

EDIT: By the way, the background you put down is teh first version. I did a small addition in the background I put with the stats, in this post, to explain why I have taken the paragon class. It is, in other words, his hunter/skinner class, as he was the son of a hunter/skinner before he became Warlock to get his vengeance.


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2007)

Doop, I thought I made the 24 hour thing too. Shucks. 

Well, here's the first draft of Mei Ying's crunch. Not completely done yet, but close enough, I think. Also, regarding inventory...it's possible that Mei didn't go through 'processing' after all. She was basically banished here by divine will. Plane shifted against her will. Unless there's some kind of 'trap' for that, she would have arrived on the plane in a random location.

[sblock=Mei Ying]Name: Mei-Ying
Race: Human
Class: Monk 1 / Sorc 7 / Fatespinner 4
Exp: 

Desc: Mei-Ying is a tall, stately woman of slim build and exotic features common only to those that live on the island chains of the east. She is dressed in an opalescent robe of fine make that obscures her form save for her head...which is bald and adorned only with a magnificent jeweled circlet that comes to three peaks and sits high on her head. A large green stone, jade or emerald perhaps, is affixed to her forehead, just above her eyeline. Her fingernails are long and curved, and laquered in brightly colored patterns, with several ornamental rings. 

Str  8 -1  0
Dex 14 +2  6
Con 14 +2  6
Int 10 +0  2
Wis 12 +1  4
CHa 26 +8 10

HP 8+11d4+24
Init +2
Move: 30'
BAB +5
Melee +4
Ranged +7
Grapple +8
AC 24 (10 + 2 dex + 1 monk + 8 cha, +2 luck)
Buffed AC: 35 (+5 natural, +4 shield, +2 deflection)
Will +14
Reflex +9
Fort +9

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill points

Class Abilities
Improved Unarmed Attack
Improved Grapple
Flurry of Blows

Metamagic Specialist (PHB2 Variant Class Ability)

Spin Fate
Fickle Finger of Fate
Spin Desting
Deny Fate, Resist Fate

Feats
1 Eschew Materials
1 Spell Penetration
3 Empower Spell
6 Ascetic Mage
9 
12 Extraordinary Concentration

Skills 20+21+12
Bluff (Cha) 5
Concentration (Con) +17 (15 ranks + 2 Con)
Diplomacy (Cha) 4
Knowledge (arcana) (Int) 6
Listen (Wis) 4
Profession (Gambler) (Wis) 5
Spellcraft (Int) 6
Spot (Wis) 4
Tumble (Dex) 4

Spell Slots (Caster level: -, base DC = -)
0 6/6, 1 - 6/6, 2 - 6/6, 3 - 6/6, 4 - 6/6, 5 - 4/4

Known
0 Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Light, Disrupt Undead, Message, Prestidigitation
1 Shield, Magic Missile, True Casting, Protection from Evil, Fists of Stone
2 Scorching Ray, Baleful Transposition, Glitterdust, False Life, Dimension Hop
3 Heroism, Major Image, Dragonskin, Invisibility Sphere
4 Orb of Force, Greater Floating Disc, Dragon's Breath
5 Telekinesis, Greater Blinking

Equipment

Money: 4200

Weapon


Armor


Gear
Runestaff of Power, 38,300
Circlet of Charisma +6, 36,000
Ring of Feather Fall, 2,000
Handy Haversack, 2,000

Tome of Cha +1, 27,500
-------------------
[/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (May 3, 2007)

Right, well... Here he is in his completed form, equipment an' all.

Yeah, dungeon crasher is from dungeonscape - variant fighter class. It's core so I thought it would be ok. I can change it if you so wish. Let me know if all's well and I'll deal with his backstory and appearance. Thanks.

[SBLOCK=Stats]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Valak Killanok
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter / Dungeon Crasher / Blackguard
[B]Race:[/B] Goliath
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Evil
[B]Deity:[/B] ?

[B]Str:[/B] 30(24) +10 ( 10p.)   [B]Level:[/B] 1 / 5 / 1      [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 ( 4p.)         [B]BAB:[/B] +7/+2            [B]HP:[/B] 66 (7d12)
[B]Con:[/B] 12(0) +1 ( 2p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +20          [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 15/+1
[B]Int:[/B] 11     +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 25'            [B]Spell Res:[/B] 20
[B]Wis:[/B] 16     +3 ( 6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0              [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3 (8p.)          [B]ACP:[/B] -8               [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 45% 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +0    +0    +0    +5    +11    35
[B]Touch:[/B] 18              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 35

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +0    +0    +4/-
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0    +0    +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +3    +0    +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Goliath Greathammer      +20     3d6+18        20x4
of Thundering+3
Sickle, large            +17     1d8+10        20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gol-Kaa

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Powerful Build
Mountain movement
Acclimated
+2 Sense Motive
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency (Composite Longbow)
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency   
Bonus Feat at 1st level
+4 Bonus to save vs Traps
+4 AC Bonus vs Traps
+10 Bonus to Strength checks to break door, wall, etc.  
Bullrush target into solid object for 8d6+(Strength modifier x3)
Aura of Evil
Detect Good
Poison Use
Natural Armour +5
Touch attack d8+3+1Con (DC 16 save)
Abyssal Blast 7d6 (DC 16 save)
Fear Aura
Undead Followers
Damage Reduction 15/+1
Spell Resistance 20
Summon Mount
Turn Immunity
Undead Traits


[B]Feats:[/B] 
1st : Power Attack
1st : Improved Bullrush
3rd : Knockback
4th : Combat Reflexes
6th : Dodge

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 28/14
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    0    +0     -8    -8
Climb                      0    +5     -8    -3
Concentration                             
Craft                         
Craft                    
Diplomacy                   
Heal
*Hide                      5    +0    -8    -3
Intimidate		   4    +3    +0    +7
*Knowledge (Religion)      2    +0          +2
Swim                       0    +0    -8    -8
>Sense Motive              5    +0          +5

*Cross-class skill
>Goliath Trait


[B]Equipement			    Cost    Weight[/B]
Sickle, large masterwork	     312     4.00		    
Goliath Greathammer, large
 of Thundering +3		   20,060    60.00
Noble's Outfit		             75      1.00
Heavy Plate +5		           32,150   100.00
 of Quickness
Armour Spikes                        50
Signet Crest                         50
Riding Straps                        200
Half Cape (yellow pelisse)           10      1.00
Silk Sash (Yellow)                   4
Holy Text                           100      3.00
Money Belt                           4
Banner                              150      10.00
Platinum & Red Spinal Armband       250
Platinum & Red Spinal Necklack      650
Platinum & Red Spinal Bracelet      350
Gauntlets of Ogre Power            5,000
Ring of Protection +3             16,000
Amulet of Natural Armour +3       16,000
Belt of Giant Strength +4         16,000
Bag of Holding (small)             2,500     15.00
 Grappling Hook			     1        4.00
 Rope, silk (50 feet)		    10        5.00



[B]Total Weight:[/B]194lb      [B]Money:[/B]5pp 24gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                532   1064  1600 3200  8000

[B]Age:[/B] 297
[B]Height:[/B] 8'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 334lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Orange glow
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Grey, ragged
```
[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=background]
Throughout his life Valak always had a taste for finer things, like gold and jewels. He inherited these traits from the people he grew up around; Humans. Valak was exiled at birth for reasons he did not understand until many years later. Only when he was fully grown did venture out to find answers. 

The answers he found were with him all along. Upon meeting a wisened-one of his own race; a fellow exile no-less,and he became aware of his body's skin patterns and their relevance to his future, and his past further more. He began to believe his destiny was great, and this soon turned into an infactuation. He began to stop at nothing to get what he wanted. So obessed with power Valak began corsorting with beings of the lesser planes through underground cults using money from his adventuring exploits. 

It was this that both saved him, and condemned him. Upon his death his soul was returned to his broken body by a greater deamon to continue upon his path for power - the demon relishing in the thought of both the damage Vivek was yet to wreak on the material plane, and the destruction of Viveks souls by his own hands - when Vivek gives up his unlife... 

For nearly 3 lifetimes Valak had roamed Faerun; Searching for the very thing he now held in his hands. The Book. Ages old, possibly eons, it stood unaffected by the ravages of time. Valak laughed inside, he too had defied nature. Taking the book he turned and left... Now he had all the clues he needed to pinpoint the location of the portal...

The man was naked, tied up in a kneedling position in the centre of the raised black marble dias, a terrified look in his eyes. Surrounding the dias were rank upon rank of darkly clad figures. The sounds of ritual murmuring filling the room. A loud voice cut cleanly above the other, "You have been chosen, fear not the paradise we send yo.." he abruptly trails off as a harrowing scream echos up the cave, accompanied with the clatter of hooves. 

Quick to recover from confusion the acolytes took no chances; picking up weapons and forming ranks at the cavern entrance, ready to defend. Suddenly, from within the midst of their ranks, a huge ball of blue-yellow fire erupted, washing over them, igniting hair and clothing alike... Only one figure remained at the carvern entrance. An 8 foot hulk sat atop a fire breathing, jet black steed of pure muscle and malice. Slowly he dismounted, walking over the carnage he had wought to step up onto the dias. He moved toward the naked man. The naked man, seeing this monsters approach could not help but whimper. "I came not for you" Valak stated as he tossed the man from the dias. "I came for this" he said, more to himself as he gazed at the intricate glyths cut into the dias. 

There Valak waited. The naked man ran off, but that was of no concern, neither were the burnt corpses that litterd the cold stone floor. He was here. Finally he could escape his fate. His soul belonged to a Demon; a gift apparently. Unlimited life and great power. But on departing his undead form, he would become the demons plaything. Valak had other ideas. Erannathal is Valak's destination - a place between places, a world between worlds, a plane between planes. A place old and forgotten to the men and Elves of the world... But more importantly, forgotten too to Gods & Demons...[/sblock]


[SBLOCK=Appearance]Valak, although undead, has not completely decomposed. His bones retain much of it's fleash, skin and muscle tissue, which although looks black and rotting, emmits no foul odour. His face is almost skeletal; The skin drawn tightly, distorting his features into a perpetual grin, revealing unnaturally sharp teeth,  while his eyes remain unmoving, burning with a feirce reddish-orange fire. 

Valak's Blackend armour is covered with small yellow gliphs which are deeply etched into the armours surface, each radiating its own pulsing glow. Each individual plate and spike is also edged with the same strange material, as is the circular crest emblazoned on the breastplate depicting a hammer over a bear's paw print. Hanging over his right shoulder he wears a yellow pelisse with a thick, black fur trim. His standard and sash are of the same yellow, and all three items seem unravaged by time. His standard is affixed via several small catches to the back of his armour; The standard itself being made of light, flexible wood. The flag itself is of layerd yellow silk. A large black paw print resides in the centre, a metallic greathammer sits atop it diagonally. His yellow sash hang from his waist, concealing his moneybelt. His bag of holding hangs from his left hip, along with a curious, yet beautiful looking book, which hangs from a small chain. Valak's most immediately eye-catching aspects are the jewels that he adorns himself with. Clasped around the plates of his left arm he wears an ornate platinum armband set with bright red stones. The elven craftmanship is obvious to even the most untrained eyed. Valak also wears a matching bracelet and necklace of the same workmanship.

Probably the most striking of things is his Goliath greathammer. The massive head glows softly, filling the air with an audible hum. The hammer too is etched with strange markings, but unlike his armour the runes glow a fierce white. Wild energy cackles and leaps around its head and the top of the haft; A solid piece of darkwood wrapped in a thin sheet of adamantium with a twisted silver wire grip.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

OK, name fixed.

Just need Valak Killanok's "Reason for Being here/Gear Excuse" and then I can choose submissions.

I'll be back online in about 12 hours, hopefully I'll be able to make a choice then.


----------



## -SIN- (May 4, 2007)

Ok, that's me done near enough. All the info's up - i'll flesh it out some more later, I'm off to bed now, it's 1am...


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2007)

OK, took a little longer than I reckoned, but here we go.

I've looked over what's been submitted, and I've decided on a group of 6.

Apologies to those who didn't make it, perhaps in the future.

Ethandrew - Fallen Paladin
Autumn - Celes
Avalon - Xing'dao Li
Sin - Valak Kilanok
Shayuri - Mei'Ying
LordRaven - Quill

OK, congrats to you guys.  Flesh out your char's and post them in the Rogue's Gallery (Which I'll be putting up soon).

I'm adding one more thing to the Rules, btw.(Will edit prior post to add, as well)
Languages.
In order to properly portray the immense diversity of worlds, I am doing away with the "common" tongue.  It will be replaced with the following six 'human languages' spoken throughout the worlds:
African, Asian, English, European, Russian, and Spanish.
Humans choose one of these as their 'regional' language (make sure it makes sense), and Non-human's gain their racial language.  Non-humans do NOT automatically gain one of the human tongues as they would normally gain common, they must spend skills (or take it as one of their int mod languages).
A character has ONE language + 1 for each point of Intelligence Modifier they had at level one, and can learn any non-secret (Thieves cant/Druidic) language.  
When learning languages via Skills, 1 rank in a language allows you to speak it but poorly (IE second language), while 2 ranks makes you fluent.

Also, not all characters are automatically literate.  Wizards, Clerics, and similar classes that would be required to read are literate in all of their 'starting' languages, but must spend skill points (as below) to read other languages.
Others must spend 1 skill point per language to gain literacy in those languages.
Anyone with levels in an 'illiterate' class (IE Barbarians) must spend twice the skill points for literacy unless they have levels in a "literate" class (wizard, Cleric, etc).

If you think your character's class should be Literate, make your proposal.


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2007)

Also, I forgot :

Everyone who had the * beside their name in the previous post(Ethandrew, Autumn, Avalon) gains 10000 XP.
The rest of you gain 8,000. 
This happens when you go through the portal, so will be in effect as soon as the game starts.  (but level up when you put your char's in the RG).

Yep, you heard me, you're actually lvl 13. hehe.


----------



## Rino (May 4, 2007)

GL with the game


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2007)

Oh well, it's not today I,ll play a Warlock... too bad. Good game to everyone.


----------



## Autumn (May 4, 2007)

Yay! I'm really looking forward to this. 

  I'll stat Celes up today if possible. Should be posted by tomorrow afternoon at the latest.


----------



## ethandrew (May 4, 2007)

This is good, I'm excited! I should have Eoghan (Owen) up as soon as possible. As for language, I'm thinking European, and for literacy, it's up to you really. He's noble birth, so I can see him learning to read and write, but it might not be necessary for a paladin.


----------



## Autumn (May 4, 2007)

First hitch I've run into while crunching numbers - Centaurs are Large, but they still only have 5' reach. So my plan to take Large and in Charge is pretty much done for, sadly. Should have checked that earlier... maybe if I had, I could have convinced myself to make an Ogre or Minotaur or something instead. 

  But no matter. It frees up a feat, so I guess can go with the Shield Charge feat line instead and hopefully remain a tactical force to be reckoned with. 

 Ooooor maybe lose the sword-and-board style and instead go with a reach weapon. That way I could still aspire to the same sort of battlefield control.

 Hmm. Options. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## -SIN- (May 4, 2007)

Tactical force?... Battlefield control?....

I just know how to shake people good.... 8d6 good... Meh!

Willl start to flesh out Valak tomorrow night - I'm working nights so I'll have plenty to time to jot stuff down. Tonight my friends, is reserved for Spidermn 3!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 4, 2007)

Hey Jemal, thanks for picking me, I'll finish doing the crunch on Monday, or possibly over this weekend if I get a chance


----------



## ethandrew (May 4, 2007)

His name is pronounced Owen.

[sblock=Ser Eoghan of Bendooragh]
Male Human Paladin 3 | Blackguard 10
Lawful Evil (Good)

Str 16 -- (8 pts) +1 LA
Dex 10 -- (2 pts)
Con 14 -- (6 pts)
Int 10 -- (2 pts)
Wis 14 -- (6 pts) 
Cha 21 -- (8 pts) +2 LA +4 Enhancement

Hit Points 13d10+26
AC 10 
Init +0
BAB +13/+8/+3, Grap +13
Speed 30 ft. (unarmored)
Fort +18, Ref +12, Will +14

+16 Any Melee 
+13 Any Ranged

Medium, 6'2" tall, 180 lbs., 28 yrs old
Curly Shoulder Length brown hair, deep brown eyes, full beard

Speaks European

Skills
+19 Handle Animal
+5 Hide CC
+5 Knowledge Religion
+18 Ride
+2 Listen
+2 Spot

Feats
1st-Power Attack
1st-Cleave
3rd-Improved Sunder
6th-Weapon Focus
9th-Improved Critical
12th-Mounted Combat
Equipment
-Vest of Resistance +3
-Cloak of Charisma +4
-Ring of Sustenance

Blackguard Traits
-Aura of Evil
-Detect Good
-Poison Use
-Dark Blessing (Cha modifier to Saving Throws
-Smite Good 3/day
-Command Undead (As cleric 2 levels lower)
-Aura of Despair
-Sneak Attack +3d6
-Fiendish Servant
-Lay on Hands (1/day, cure Cha Bonus x Level = 5x13 = 65)

[sblock=Background]
Eoghan comes from a long line of holy knights, his family usually leading the order. So all his life he and his younger brother had been working hard to be the best possible, as the eldest, all assumed the mantle would fall to him once his father died. As the leader of this order, he would possess all the power and wealth a man could dream; a lady in waiting was promised to the leader as well, the couple to be married at the passing of the mantle.

After the death of his father his brother was chosen in lieu of him. Instead of accepting the responsibility of second in command, as was deemed his duty and honored with the gift of one of the order's most prized weapon and armor, he tore off his order's emblem and stormed out of the hall. That evening he requested a private meeting with his brother, who graciously obliged him, not wanting to insult his elder brother anymore than had already occurred.

At the meeting, he met the new leader of his order, his younger brother, three years his junior, with a beautiful new wife; his wife. Once he entered into the room, his new leader and new sister stood to greet him with a hug, but instead, our once noble knight plunged a dagger into his heart, killing him with a thrust and a slight twist. The woman shrieked with abject terror. Pulling the knife out, without wiping the blade, he grips the woman by her soft hair, jerking her head unnaturally back. Slowly and methodically, with as much malice as his still, cold hands can manage, he digs the double edged knife across her beautiful, slender throat, ending her maniacal sobs and cries.

The door bursts open with half a dozen armed guards, looking on the murderous scene with nauseating surprise. Upon seeing these men surround him with sword-points aimed at his unarmored flesh, he unceremoniously dumps the woman’s slender body onto the floor and drops the blade with a clang, raising his hands in surrender.

Within hours, he was condemned, stripped of all titles, land, honors, and awards, as well as his newly forged equipment. Furthermore, startled at the sheer malevolence displayed in his premeditation, he was banished by the head of the priestly order. Not since the time of his great-grandfather, some 90 years ago, had someone been banished. And it wasn't until the moment of this strange, unused magic being cast, that he shed his first tear.[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]
Late twenties, full, thick brown beard, with deepset brown eyes under a prominent brow, topped by shoulder-length lightly wavy brown hair. He is quite tall with a good build, broad shoulders portray a well-toned body. He has a strong chin and a very pleasant smile. Eoghan is very well groomed.
Age: 29
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 195lbs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Eoghan seems to be spoiled in the slightest sense. He likes things to go his way and does not like it when they do not. He is quick to anger, but does not have outbursts, instead he simmers and seethes. He keeps his few friends close to him, but he has the wit to banter with anyone, even though he feels superior to them all.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## -SIN- (May 5, 2007)

Ethandrew
[sblock]
Dude - you're not allowed a ring of sustainance according to the rules - also, I think you'd need to be a paladin 6/ blackguard 7; The minimum BAB for blackguard is +6...
EDIT: Sorry, I understand you did the buy-off thing... Cool!
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

OK, the Rogue's Gallery is up, post yer characters there.  I'll go over them when they get put up there.

Um, btw, ethandrew - I did state no Rings of Sustenance.  Getting + keeping food will be one of the themes of this campaign.

*EDIT: On second thought, I should probably also outlaw spells like Create Food&Water, Heroes Feast, Mordenkainen's Mansion, Leomunds Hut, etc...  Anything that provides temporary/magical lodging&Food.

Water will NOT be an issue, it's very plentiful, so don't even bother worrying about waterskins or such.


----------



## Autumn (May 5, 2007)

Celes is up. 

 I decided to go with the sword and shield style but ditch Shield Charge to focus more on her defensive game. I think it should work out fairly well.


----------



## ethandrew (May 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, the Rogue's Gallery is up, post yer characters there.  I'll go over them when they get put up there.
> 
> Um, btw, ethandrew - I did state no Rings of Sustenance.  Getting + keeping food will be one of the themes of this campaign.
> 
> ...




Too true about the ring, that was an oversight on my part. I remember reading that when it was first posted, but not since. Were the other two items okay? I wasn't too sure how a vest and a cloak would go over, and I'm not altogether firm on having those.

I have a few more things I need to post up on, turn checks, smite evil checks, etc. and I'll do that when I get a few free moments, most likely in 12 hours or so I presume. I'm excited to get this campaign started, it'll be a challenging one I can tell.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

Vest's ok b/c it's 'normal' clothing, Since these items are you bribing a couple to not 'detect'.  A cloak would be a bit too much, being considered 'unnecesary' It would be confiscated, whether magical or not.
Basically, normal clothing or easily hidable (in pockets, etc) objects. (Ring/amulet/whatever)


----------



## ethandrew (May 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Vest's ok b/c it's 'normal' clothing, Since these items are you bribing a couple to not 'detect'.  A cloak would be a bit too much, being considered 'unnecesary' It would be confiscated, whether magical or not.
> Basically, normal clothing or easily hidable (in pockets, etc) objects. (Ring/amulet/whatever)




That's what I was figuring, I was a little uneasy about having a cloak of charisma (especially since they're supposed to be dazzlingly beautiful), I imagined it standing out so much. Are you allowing items from the MIC?


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

Depends on the item, of course, though most should be acceptable.  Just tell me what it is/does/costs.


----------



## ethandrew (May 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Depends on the item, of course, though most should be acceptable.  Just tell me what it is/does/costs.




Will do, it'll have to wait those 12 hours, but I'll come up with something feasible. How soon are you looking to get this started?


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

ASAP.
I don't like setting deadlines, but I'ld like to start within a few days or (If that's not feasable for some) next friday at the latest.

We don't even need 100% done stats to start, just mostly done and you can tweak them as we go, I've no problem with minor changes during play to fix choices that, after viewing how the game is running, make little/no sense.


----------



## ethandrew (May 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ASAP.
> I don't like setting deadlines, but I'ld like to start within a few days or (If that's not feasable for some) next friday at the latest.
> 
> We don't even need 100% done stats to start, just mostly done and you can tweak them as we go, I've no problem with minor changes during play to fix choices that, after viewing how the game is running, make little/no sense.




Then consider me queued up and ready to roll!


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

*hmm.. ethandrew, was just thinking... you're not one of the ones who got 'processed', you were banished by your government, so they may have left the cloak, assuming it wasn't a part of the office... If it had been personal gear, they may have left it with you.


----------



## ethandrew (May 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *hmm.. ethandrew, was just thinking... you're not one of the ones who got 'processed', you were banished by your government, so they may have left the cloak, assuming it wasn't a part of the office... If it had been personal gear, they may have left it with you.




I had just assumed that during the whole ordeal of exile that the processing took place. Like before you actually materialize onto this prison plane, you're held in some limbo-esque processing center.

However, if you're saying "Keep the cloak", I'll keep the cloak.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

The Processing Facility is basically a plane all to itself (Well, a Demi Plane actually).  It's used by about a hundred different worlds who actively use the "Prison Plane" to dispose of unwanteds.  As such, a "Processing Facility" was created as a way of organizing it and making it a little more like an actual prison, less chaotic.  Not all worlds are part of this organization, however.  
Some dont even know the existance of the Prison plane.  Some know of it, but not that it's being used as such in an organized manner (A'LA Owen's world), some don't know what it is, but know how to get there (they just don't know why nobody's ever come back).  etc, etc.


----------



## -SIN- (May 5, 2007)

The only problem I can forsee is the languages. By losing my 'common', or rather it being benign, I only have my racial Gol-kaa. I have no skill points as it is and no bonus languages...


----------



## ethandrew (May 5, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> The only problem I can forsee is the languages. By losing my 'common', or rather it being benign, I only have my racial Gol-kaa. I have no skill points as it is and no bonus languages...




I'm sure Jemal will address it further, but it was my understanding that we got an additional "regional" language as well as racial languages. So in lieu of common, we got American or Asian, European, African, etc. So while you might be the only one who speaks Gol-kaa, there might be two or three of us who speak African, and a couple more who speak some other language.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

ethandrew - The Human Racial languages were not additional.  As I said, any who had 'common' before simply loose it, and HUMANS get to choose 1 of those in its place.

I'd allready forseen (And hoped for) a party where, while most people could communicate, they wouldn't all share one language, and it would take a while for you to all share a common language with each other, some people having to translate for others until you could all 'learn' one language in common...  I hadn't considered the "_Nobody_ speaks my language" problem.

For people who ONLY have their racial language, I'm tempted to leave it like that and see how you guys deal with the language barrier, but I'm not sure if the roleplaying coolness would be worth the difficulties it could cause.  It would be essentially the same as playing a mute..
I'll have to think about it, I may provide you something to replace it with some sort of bonus/compensation


----------



## -SIN- (May 6, 2007)

Ok, cool. I'll have a think too - though I think the simplist way would be for me to use those skill pts from levelling up from 12 to 13 - But I'm reluctant due to the fact I only get 2 per level - which is what a fluent one costs. Another thing - Goliath's have an innate ability to read body language - Maybe we could use sense motive (with a bonus as the other PC's are actually trying to convey a message) to see if I understand. Failure means confusion - Jemal, you could just alter the message (left instead of right, delaying a round/being premature in a planned ambush etc, etc.) How the PC's would understand me is another question - but Valak don't talk much anyhow - yes and no would be easy to learn.

I suppose the simplist thing would be for one of the other PC's to also be from the FR setting?...

The deal with Valak. He's from Forgotten Realms - the folklore for the FR setting is that 1st there were dragons, then the elves revolted and overthrew them. The elves then went on one hell of a crusade to populate faerun. Humans are meant to originate form earth - brought through portals by the elves. As far as I know - that's pretty much canon.

So Valak died (details later) and was risen as a deathknight by some demon or another. His soul will belong to the demon if he dies. To prevent this Valak has been looking for those portals. After searching far and wide for a century or two he overhears something about a book (goes on to pay 100gp for info on it's whereabouts), then sets off to get the book.

The book is full of information regarding the location of one such portal, a time-table of dimension openings and other known facts about earth - maybe even some history.

Anyways - his main goal is not escaping. He has basically imprisoned himself to save his soul. He needs to find the secrets of earth - his demented images of glory may even be of becoing the ruler/warden himself - in order for him to summon said demon (in an area where summoning is possible), draw him out and slay him where he will die, opposed to being banished back to whatever hell he came from.

(BTW - any ideas for both Deity (although not ness) & Demon would be welcome, as well as any plot ideas; I'm struggling with his 'Life'. I thought that he could have been exhiled at birth because the markings on his skin spelled 'Tainted One' or something to that effect. His adoption/slavery to humans gave him the traits of greed and lust for power; while not going out of his way to hurt others, he would do whatever was required to furbish his growing desires. Such obsticles were easy to accomplish - his trick, staying aloof. Watching, waiting, not in a stalking manner, but when the opportunity presented itself he would take it. e.g. went on to career in dungeoneering - killing fellow PC's discreetly for magic items etc. He then goes on to consort with 'The Demon' - then dies!  )

-SIN-


----------



## Avalon® (May 6, 2007)

What about human-descended races with a racial language like the illumians? Do they receive a replacement for common? Also, are they literate in all their languages as per their superior literacy racial ability?


----------



## Autumn (May 6, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> I suppose the simplist thing would be for one of the other PC's to also be from the FR setting?...




 Celes easily could be from the FR - right now she's not really grounded in any setting in particular. 

 The problem then, though, is that it would make no sense for her to get European as a bonus language since nobody speaks it in the FR. I'd have to replace it with Faerunian Common. So then she and Valak could talk to each other... but not to anybody else...

 Unless maybe someone else speaks Elven or Sylvan, Celes's automatic languages. In that case there could be some kind of slow communication from everyone else --> Elven interpreter --> Celes --> Valak. If Celes can even bring herself to talk to an undead Blackguard. 

 Fun fun fun.  


 Oh, as for the Demon involved... Orcus is the usual suspect for anything involving undead. Of course I doubt it would have been Orcus himself, but it could easily have been some servant of his. In order to cast powerful necromantic spells on top of... well... being a Demon, we're obviously talking about a pretty nasty character though - epic level CR for sure. I would just make up a cool sounding name - or just yoink one from the wikipedia article on demonology - and attach it to some kind of Demon with a ton of Necromancer levels attached. A Nalfeshnee could perhaps work rather well... they just look the part for necrophiliac factotums of Orcus. 

 But of course all that's probably moot anyway, since I'm not sure that gearing up to face a beast like that is really in the scope of this game.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

Well, as I said there's no "common", so "Faerunean common" may actually be the language known on other worlds as European, or African, or whatever.  Just pick one of the 'human languages' I listed to represent 'faerunean common', but keep in mind if there's more than one of you from FR that you'd have to agree.
Also, i like messing with stuff, so even if you ARE from a specific setting, there may be a few.. 'inconsistencies' with what's normally considered "Cannon" for a setting.

Now, i'm writing some of this as we go, incorporating your backgrounds and ideas, so here goes what i've come up with from Sin's most recent post...
[sblock=Earth History/Info]
A _long_ time ago, Earth humans had advanced both technology and Magic.  They managed to open portals to other worlds, traveling through to explore them.  One of these worlds was Faerun of the FR setting, where they were discovered by the Elves.  Soon enough, the Elves were able to open portals to this world as well, and began 'stealing' the humans to popluate their own world and live as a 'work force' for the elven overlords.  Soon enough, the advanced humans discovered this, and though they were unable to retrieve their people, they managed to put a stop to it by permanently shutting off planar travel FROM their world, with the exception of a few specifically designed locations where 2-way travel was possible.  Shortly thereafter, all contact was lost with Earth.  Nobody knows for sure, but the common theory (On worlds with history old enough to remember, and that had interacted with them, such as Faerun) is that the cessation on outgoing planar traffic stopped beings who died there from passing on as intended, and some sort of global catastrophy decimated the population.  With nowhere to go, the souls became undead and soon the world was bereft of life.
A few things scholars with knowledge skills might knowI'll come up with more for those of you who actually put points into the Knowledge)
Anything that Dies on Earth stays there.  Souls do not travel to other planes, respawn, etc.  A lich who dies on earth with his phylactery on another plane is screwed.  If the Tarrasque were to die on Earth, it would respawn on EARTH.  An outsider dieing there is not banished, but permanently destroyed.  Normal living beings tend to become undead within days if the body's are not destroyed.

There are rumours that many of the wonders achieved by mankind before their downfall are still hidden around the planet, as are the secrets to what actually happened.  There are also a few (at least one per continent) EXIT portals, doorways that swing both ways... Though where they lead is unknown, and they are always hidden inside Guard's fortresses.
*more info coming soon*
[/sblock]
Keep in mind that the info in this Sblock is NOT common knowledge.  If you think your character should be privy to it, you'll need ranks in Knowledge:Earth or Knowledgelanes.  If you think you should have some of the info even without these skills, give me the reasoning (IE ethandrew's character worked at the Processing plant, and would know SOME of the Earth info.)

As to the Language thing... Illumian I'll give a human language.(Same with other Half-human or partly human), and since they have a racial trait that says they're literate then, well, they're literate.
As for the Goliaths' body language... How about body/sign language as a racial language for Goliaths and added as a 'common' language that can be learned by any race?  Also most 'basic' body language is easily readable, and I'd give Goliaths an easier reading of other body language... once the other's realize he can understand their signals.

As for the Demon... If you're willing to leave it up to me, I've got a wicked idea in mind. 

And BTW, practically nothing's outside the scope of one of my games.


----------



## -SIN- (May 6, 2007)

Maaaaaaaan, this campaign ROCKS!! (when-can-we-start, when-can-we-start, when-can-we-start...)

Jemal, you're one cool dude - I wish you were my full-time DM!

As for the demon - I'll leave him to your creative imagination. Thanks!


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

Heh, flattery will get you everywhere. *ponders offering extra XP for best flattery, but decides against it.* 

seriously though, thanx for the compliments.. Apparently my RL guys feel the same way cuz they never wanna DM for me. (Well, one of my room-mates like's DMing, it's just that whenever he does, the other players don't seem to keep wanting to play..)


----------



## Autumn (May 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> And BTW, practically nothing's outside the scope of one of my games.




  ... I'm looking forward to this, did I mention that?


----------



## Avalon® (May 6, 2007)

Maybe we'll find guns. Gun Kata 3.0 here I come!


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Maybe we'll find guns. Gun Kata 3.0 here I come!




Well, since the prison is set on a post-apocalyptic Earth, there's no "maybe" about that...
Although 99% of the guns have been 'confiscated' by the guards, and the ones that haven't will be used by other prisoners against you before you can get them.   And they're NOT the guns you've seen stated up in DMG or D20Modern.  We're talking GOOD weapons, on par with magic.  
really advanced Earth Guns are the equivalent of Techno-Magical artifacts.  Normal guns are still pretty damn good.  (Wait'll you see your first Machine gun)



			
				autumn said:
			
		

> ... I'm looking forward to this, did I mention that?



The best part of DMing is if the players talk about the game afterwards.  I always try to make my games as interesting and cool as I can... Stuff that I'd kill to be a player in.  

Also, I'm gonna go take a look at what's been posted so far and see if I can find anything that needs to be fixed.  If you haven't posted your char. yet, please post at least the basics soon.  We won't be opening with a combat, so you'll have some time to flesh it out while we start, and I'm usually pretty lenient on minor changes even when we get further into the game.  I just want all char's posted and then I'll start the IC thread while we fix them up and make'em right.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

OK, first off I need everyone to make sure they do the following : 
Indicate Race, Templates(if any), Level adjustments, Racial HD, and how many levels you have of each class.  Also, I'd like sections indicating Class abilities and Racial traits (This doesn't have to be seperate as long as they're all listed).

For stats, AC, Saves, and Skills, I'd also like a breakdown showing the math 
[sblock=Examples] 
Stats: STR 20 (16 base + 2 Racial + 2 Enhancement)
AC 18 (10 Base  + 4 Dex + 4 Armour)
Saves:  Fort + 8 (5 base + 2 Con + 1 Resistance)
Skills: Diplomacy +22 (12 ranks + 8 Cha + 2 Synergy)
[/sblock]
It doesn't have to LOOK like that, as long as it's got the math in a readable format.

Also, if you have a Lvl bonus to Intelligence, please mark what level it came at(4, 8, or 12) so skill points are easily calculable.

I'd like everyone to include age, ht, weight, etc.  Also, for those of you that are non-standard races, I'd like to know what your age categories are (Illumian, Centaur, Goliath).

Now, onto specifics for you guys.
(Sblocks for space saving, feel free to help each other unless someone objects)
[sblock=Autumn(Celes)]
With the exception of Level info and Stat info(As listed in begining of this post), your character's good, and is pretty much exactly what I want to see.
2 things, actually:
first, Just for quick reference, could you edit in beside the ioun stone what it does, so i don't have to remember/check the srd? thnx
second, what's the "+3 misc" in your AC?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ethandrew(Eoghan)]
HP should be 117
grapple should be +16 (you forgot your str mod)
don't forget to put down which weapon you have W.focous/Improved Crit with. (Don't worry, I'll give you the right weapon).
Also, what type of armour would you like, Medium or Heavy?
You've still got the Ring of Sustenance under your equipment.
Other than that, just do the updates I listed at begining of post, and I'll go over the numbers one more time.
Also, I think I'm going to make Paladins Literate in their primary language, so mark that somewhere.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sin(Valak)]
Need to remove 'common' as a language.
What's your "misc" AC from?
Why's your grapple +20? 7 bab+10str+?
how often are your con draining touch attack and your abyssal blast usable?
Also Make sure you've done what I listed at begining of post, and I'll go over the numbers one more time.[/sblock]

[sblock=Avalon(Xing'dao)]
You've got one more language
Might I ask why you took persistant spell when you have neither Divine Metamagic nor the higher level spellcasting required?  Why not wait till later to get it?
I need info on the following spells:Close wounds, Divine Insight, Clutch of Orcus, Revenance, Earth Hammer.
Also Make sure you've done what I listed at begining of post, and I'll go over the numbers one more time.
[/sblock]

[sblock=LordRaven(Quill)]
No Character yet.  Keep in mind what I've posted as you're making it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (May 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Autumn(Celes)]
> With the exception of Level info and Stat info(As listed in begining of this post), your character's good, and is pretty much exactly what I want to see.
> 2 things, actually:
> first, Just for quick reference, could you edit in beside the ioun stone what it does, so i don't have to remember/check the srd? thnx
> ...




 Added level/stat details, and noted the Dusty Rose Ioun Stone's function (it gives a +1 Insight Bonus to AC). 

 The +3 misc on her AC is 2 Deflection from her Ring of Protection and 1 Insight from the Ioun Stone.


----------



## Avalon® (May 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, first off I need everyone to make sure they do the following :
> Indicate Race, Templates(if any), Level adjustments, Racial HD, and how many levels you have of each class.  Also, I'd like sections indicating Class abilities and Racial traits (This doesn't have to be seperate as long as they're all listed).
> 
> [sblock=Avalon(Xing'dao)]
> ...




The illumian power word that I chose grants the ability to DMM 2/day. So in essence, I get DMM since lvl 2. I'll get to the spells later once I get some sleep.


----------



## ethandrew (May 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ethandrew(Eoghan)]
> HP should be 117
> grapple should be +16 (you forgot your str mod)
> don't forget to put down which weapon you have W.focous/Improved Crit with. (Don't worry, I'll give you the right weapon).
> ...




I think I have everything listed in Rogues Gallery as you've stated.

My language choice is European because I envision Eoghan coming from a place much akin to Arthurian Britain, Ireland specifically. Rolling green hills, small castles and estates littered everywhere. If we decide to make European Faerunean Common, that's fine by me, but I'm a little unfamiliar with FR, so I don't know how well my Ireland concept would translate to FR, maybe Cormyr or somewhere similar. So, I'd need help with this.

As for my ring, it's gone, I just forgot to delete it. I cannot decide what other equipment to get though, or even if I will get anything else.

Between heavy and medium armor, probably heavy over medium, but I've really got no preference really.


----------



## -SIN- (May 6, 2007)

Ok, updated on Rogues Gallery. Everything you need should be in the 1st tab. let me know if you require anymore info.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, the Rogue's Gallery is up, post yer characters there. I'll go over them when they get put up there.
> 
> Um, btw, ethandrew - I did state no Rings of Sustenance. Getting + keeping food will be one of the themes of this campaign.
> 
> ...



Okay I've posted Quill into the RG and I'm pretty much ready to play, apart from some minor item purchases.

Also is Murylund's Spoon ok, or should I remove it, and Quill knows the fabricate spell, which would allow him to errect permanent dwellings if he desired. Should I keep this or remove it?



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Well, since the prison is set on a post-apocalyptic Earth, there's no "maybe" about that...
> Although 99% of the guns have been 'confiscated' by the guards, and the ones that haven't will be used by other prisoners against you before you can get them.  And they're NOT the guns you've seen stated up in DMG or D20Modern. We're talking GOOD weapons, on par with magic.
> really advanced Earth Guns are the equivalent of Techno-Magical artifacts. Normal guns are still pretty damn good. (Wait'll you see your first Machine gun)



Well since Quill is/was a guard I might will use my last feat to acquire the Exotic Weapons (Firearms) feat


----------



## Avalon® (May 7, 2007)

[sblock=Spells you wanted info on Jemal]Earth Hammer - Casting time: 1 swift action, Range: touch, target: weapon touched, duration: 1 round/level, Effect: The base damage of the weapon improves by one step (as if it were one size larger). Weapon deals bludgeoning damage and bypasses DR as if it were made with Adamantine.

Close Wounds - Casting Time: Immediate action, Range: Close, Target: 1 creature, Duration: Instanteneous, Effect: Cure 1d4 points +1/caster level (max +5). If you cast this spell immediately after the subject takes damage, it effectively prevents the damage. It would keep alive someone who had just dropped to -10 hp, for example, leaving the char at negative hp but stable. Can be used against undead to damage them (Will for half)

Clutch of Orcus - Necromancy (Evil), Casting Time: 1 standard action, Range: Medium, Target: One humanoid, Duration: Concentration, up to 1 round/level, Saving Throw: Fort Negates, SR: Yes, Effect: Victim is paralyzed and takes 1d12 damage per round. Concentration is required to maintain spell each round. A conscious victim can attempt to make a new fort save each round to end spell. If victim dies as a result of this spell, his smoking heart appears in your hand.

Divine Insight - Casting Time: 1 standard action, Range: Personal, Target: You, Duration: 1 hour/level or until discharged. Effect: Once during this spell's duration, you can choose to use its effect. This spell grants you an insight bonus equal to 5 + caster level (max +15) on any single skill check. Activating the effect is an immediate action. You must choose to use the insight bonus before you make the check you want to modify. Once used, the spell ends. You can't have more than one divine insight effect active on you at the same time.

Revenance - Casting Time: Standar action, Range: touch, Target: dead ally touched, Duration: 1 minute/level, Effect: Brings a dead ally temporarily back to life. Ally can have been dead for 1 round/level. Target functions as if raise dead was cast on him, except he does not lose a level and has half of his full normal hp. He is alive for the duration of the spell and can be healed normally, but dies as soon as the spell ends. While under the spell's effect, the subject is not affected by spells that raise the dead. Subject gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, saves and checks against creatures that killed him.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

OK, a couple quick things before I head back to work (on break now).  Will be back later.

ethandrew - Well, the less equipment you have, the more powerful the stuff i give you, so if you want another item, it's up to you.. (You'll be getting a little more than the normal 110,000 other PC's have b/c you don't get to pick it yourself, btw)

Lordraven - The Firearms prof is ok since you were a guard, but you won't be able to smuggle one in.  They would've done a VERY thorough search and confiscated it before sending you in. (Meaning you probably turned it over to prevent them from finding your other stuff)
I'll say no to Murlynd's spoon, but Fabricate's ok... IIRC, it still requires you to have the materials and skill to make the item, it just speeds it up.  correct?


----------



## -SIN- (May 7, 2007)

Cool spells man. My two pence...
[sblock]
Earth hammer - You have got to cast this on my hammer!! 3d8+3 + 10 + knockback - and if they slam into a wall?.... An ADDITIONAL 8d6+30!! - oh, with a x4 critical mod!!
I am not even going to attempt the math!

Close wounds - [Hackles Up] Keep it away from ME! [/Hackles Up]

Clutch of Orcus - Sweet effect, especially the roasted heart in your hand! More to the point - it doesn't work on me!

Divine Insight - Not a bad spell, but neither a good one, but then again I can see it's usefulness.

Revenance - Interesting, but how would that effect me? I mean, if I die am I still immune to raising, and if it did work, would I rise as a deathknight or living, breathing Goliath??.... This could be very interesting to play around with later...[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (May 7, 2007)

Jemal, what are you planning for the lifebond between two characters? If one dies for example from a save or die then the other just falls down dead? If so, raise dead effects would be useless.

-SIN-, I have no idea how revenance would affect you.


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ethandrew - Well, the less equipment you have, the more powerful the stuff i give you, so if you want another item, it's up to you.. (You'll be getting a little more than the normal 110,000 other PC's have b/c you don't get to pick it yourself, btw)




The magic items I currently have on my person are simply affecting my savings throw. All the gold I've spent has just raised them all +5. While that's nice and handy, I do not mind one bit not having either the vest of the cloak. I like the idea of before Eoghan being exiled and banished, they stripped him to his skivvies and then sent him on his way.

Soooo, let's go with that. No magic items. I'll go to the RG and change that.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Lordraven - The Firearms prof is ok since you were a guard, but you won't be able to smuggle one in.  They would've done a VERY thorough search and confiscated it before sending you in. (Meaning you probably turned it over to prevent them from finding your other stuff)
> I'll say no to Murlynd's spoon, but Fabricate's ok... IIRC, it still requires you to have the materials and skill to make the item, it just speeds it up.  correct?



I'm more than happy to take the feat in the hope of eventually finding a firearm.

I'll remove the spoon from Quill's character sheet.  Regarding Fabricate craft checks are only required if making items with a high degree of craftsmanship, so I'm guessing that it's pretty rough/average most of the time unless a craft check is used.  

Quill has Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering), this is so he can make structurally sound dwelings/ fortifications. I'm not if this is the best choice or if I should choose Craft(masonry or carpentry)


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

RE: Fabricate
I'd say that a "high degree of craftsmanship" is anything that couldn't be made by your average commoner.  (IE anything with a DC above 10.) 
That'd get you, like a mud hut, a hovel, etc.   
Anything that doesn't look like a 'temporary dwelling (An actual house, log cabin, bricks, etc) would require some sort of craft check (Though I'd give you synergies from the Knowledge skill)

Ethandrew - Excellent. *burns voice*

Avalon - those Spells are acceptable.

[sblock=Soul Bond]
As to the Soul Bond, here's how it'll work : 
You don't know who you're bonded to, The only way to find out is through death, or NEAR-death.  If such a thing happens, here's how it works: 
When one partner is killed (by anything), his other partner can attempt a Fortitude save (DC = combined level of the two partners).  
Failure means they both die from the same thing. 
Success means that the still living partner has managed to 'save' their soul-buddy by diverting some of their own life energies to sustain them.  The 'dead' partner is returned to the brink of death as though they hadn't actually 'died' (In essence the energy is transferred in time to save them).  The other partner is reduced to the same state(Level drained, Con Drained, -9HP, Drowning, Starving, etc) but can make a constitution check (DC = 5+level) to stay conscious.  
Unconscoius partners automatically fail fort saves to keep their partner alive, meaning if you're both unconscious and one dies, you both die.

Undead - Undead work a little differently with the soulbond.. If THEY die, they can STEAL life energy from their partner.  In this case, the Dieing one (if undead) makes a Will save (dc=5+combined level).  If they succeed on this, they are at the brink of destruction and their partner is unconscious and near-death.  If the undead fails it's will save, they become *mindless* undead and the partner must make a fort save(dc=10+combined level) or join them.  Either way the partner dies.  *If both are undead to begin with, the partner's final fort save doesn't happen and they both become mindless undead*

If the undead's partner dies, the living one makes a fort save (DC=combined level).  Failure means they become undead like their partner. (they still have a mind, but gain the Undead Type and a +1 LA).  
If they fail by more than 5, both become mindless undead.
Success = same as though their partner was living.  (they're both on the brink of death, save vs unconsciousness).  
[/sblock]
This is not character information.


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

So it would appear that our heroic antipaladin will be appearing equipped with nothing but his undergarments, and the symbol of his order clutched in his hand.


----------



## -SIN- (May 7, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> So it would appear that our heroic antipaladin will be appearing equipped with nothing but his undergarments, and the symbol of his order clutched in his hand.




That's a scarier image than my deathknight could ever pull off!!


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> That's a scarier image than my deathknight could ever pull off!!




I bet you didn't know we were running a horror campaign here


----------



## Autumn (May 7, 2007)

Oh dear... whatever will become of Celes's reputation, associating with such people...


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2007)

Mei Ying is up!

She buffs out nicely with Greater Heroism and a pretty monstrous AC for level 13...

She's also suprisingly good in melee with a couple of support spells and a burned spell slot to fuel her melee might. I calculate I can get her to flurry with +18/+18/+13 doing 1d6+8 damage per blow. An amusing circumstance for the warrior who takes the usual, "Rush into melee with the mage" tactic. 

Of course, being at range isn't much better. An empowered force orb and quickened scorching ray will connect for an average of 95 damage. Ow.

And that runestaff of power makes me VERY happy. It adds some much-needed flexibility in attacks and defenses. Not to mention some very in-concept luck bonuses to AC and saves.

All told, I really like this character and build. I think I'll make it so she rides on discs of force all day...instead of walking. Mwah!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 7, 2007)

I was just looking at everyones characters and based on everyone's alignment, party interaction will be interesting.

There are 2 Lawful Good characters, 2 Lawful Evil characters, 1 Neutral and 1 Chaotic Evil character.  

Apart from Xing'dao Li the CE Illumian most of us should be able to act together although I expect there to a lot of moral debate (which will bore Quill to death). Let's just hope that the LG character's aren't bound to the evil characters, otherwise they might decide to sacrifice themselves for the greater good. Which would be pretty hillarious  

~~~~

Also it isn't going to be obvious that Quill is a guard as he took a few seconds to change his outfit and appearance before stepping thru the portal. Can all of you who went thru the processing centre raise your hand, as presumably Quill would have read your rap sheets before you were thrown into the portal.  I guess I could alway use Quills Profession (Prison Guard) skill to determine what he remembers about you.


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2007)

I expect Mei to have a very Zen perspective on the whole thing. We're all on our own journeys, facing our own struggles and challenges. She'll feel sorry for those who have not moved beyond the elementary spiritual conditions of fear, greed, and selfishness that mark some of us, but won't feel compelled to DO anything about them...though she may feel compelled to intervene should their actions burden her conscience. 

As for processing...I think I decided she got banished directly here by divine will. So...not really processed. I don't think the gods of her world are aware that this plane is actually a formal "prison." All they know is that when someone goes here, they don't come back. Ever. Not even on the wheel of reincarnation. To them, therefore, it's kind of like a black hole. Since no one ever comes back, no one's ever told them what it's like. Thus, they toss people in there, when they want to -erase- them from reality. If they knew there was a processing procedure, they'd probably follow it. The Jade Emperor is a lawful sort of guy.


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> There are 2 Lawful Good characters, 2 Lawful Evil characters, 1 Neutral and 1 Chaotic Evil character.




To be fair, Eoghan really isn't Evil in mindset, he just made a huge mistake and is paying for it, probably being curtailed by some evil diety too, hoping to mold him into some unholy weapon.

And he wasn't sent through processing, so I'm sorry, but Eoghan's hand remains firmly down.

As for the character who is fluent in all languages (I forget who offhand)... Thank you.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 8, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> To be fair, Eoghan really isn't Evil in mindset, he just made a huge mistake and is paying for it, probably being curtailed by some evil diety too, hoping to mold him into some unholy weapon.
> 
> And he wasn't sent through processing, so I'm sorry, but Eoghan's hand remains firmly down.
> 
> As for the character who is fluent in all languages (I forget who offhand)... Thank you.



Being fluent and literate in all languages very much suits Quill as it enables him to blend in easily into any world he visits (hence the high Know[Planes]) and since he is also telepathic it means he can communicate with anyone who has a language.

Quill is also more than happy to be the translator in the party, just don't be surprised if he trims the odd translation to suit his purposes. I think it will be quite funny when Quill starts reducing page sized rants to monosyllabic responses.


----------



## -SIN- (May 8, 2007)

Valak's hand also stays firmly down - he's plane jumping for his own reasons and therefore won't be processed.

It may be easier if the portal mechanics worked like thus; No matter how one reaches the prison, the instant they enter a portal (or get divinely banished to) they enter a stasis-like demi/sub-plane where time stand still. Upon the 'recieving' portal opening, the creatures are transported through, making the entire process seem instantanious.

Those whom get proceed do so before entering the stasis dimension. So apart from those who get processed, or know by other means, are unaware of the realms reason for existance - aka A prison?...


----------



## Autumn (May 8, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I was just looking at everyones characters and based on everyone's alignment, party interaction will be interesting.
> 
> There are 2 Lawful Good characters, 2 Lawful Evil characters, 1 Neutral and 1 Chaotic Evil character.
> 
> Apart from Xing'dao Li the CE Illumian most of us should be able to act together although I expect there to a lot of moral debate (which will bore Quill to death). Let's just hope that the LG character's aren't bound to the evil characters, otherwise they might decide to sacrifice themselves for the greater good. Which would be pretty hillarious





 Celes is going to have some pretty major problems with both Xing'dao and Valak, and I'm not entirely sure how they're going to be worked out. On the one hand we have an undead blackguard and a mass-murdering maniac, on the other we have a gallant knight errant with more morals than sense. 

 It's gonna be interesting...

 I'm concerned that if things just take their course then we're gonna have a PK or two before we even get off the ground. Celes's natural reaction to an undead goliath is 'destroy the abomination first, ask questions later if at all'. The knowledge of the soul link thing - assuming she finds out about that promptly - would be enough to check that instinct for a little while maybe, but I'm still finding it hard to imagine how she's going to want to hang around and work together with the horrible thing. 

 Sorry if that sounds too pessimistic. I'm just trying to figure out how big of a problem this is going to be, and unfortunately I'm realising that it might be rather a big one. I'm not sure that it's possible for Celes, as she is, to work with this party. I'm afraid that she'll end up either starting a fight or just running off, and in either case I'll have done nothing but disrupt the game to no good cause. I guess maybe I need to go back a couple of stages on the drawing board and rework Celes's concept a little. I shouldn't need to change the crunch -  I can just try to find some way to re-imagine her as a little more tolerant of the... umm... morally challenged. 

 Jemal, got any thoughts?


 Oh, and LordRaven, Celes wasn't processed either.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 8, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Celes is going to have some pretty major problems with both Xing'dao and Valak, and I'm not entirely sure how they're going to be worked out. On the one hand we have an undead blackguard and a mass-murdering maniac, on the other we have a gallant knight errant with more morals than sense.
> 
> It's gonna be interesting...
> 
> ...



The only obviously evil person in the group will be the death knight which may cause a bit of trouble to begin with.  Saying that I'm looking forward to the RP challenges presented by such a diverse group.

Because Quill is painfully aware of the soul-bond he'll be making it his first priority to duly inform everyone, which will hopefully buy enough time to work out some sort of semi-peaceful resolution.


----------



## Avalon® (May 8, 2007)

Xing'dao Li would most likely have been processed. After all, he WAS sentenced to that plane by the judges at his trial. So... hands up for Xing'dao.

Btw, don't mess with the monk.


----------



## -SIN- (May 8, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Btw, don't mess with the monk.




He, he, he... You're gonna be my bitch....Come 'ere priddy-boy, and sit on my knee! Yee-haw!!


----------



## Avalon® (May 8, 2007)

One on one then? 

Jemal, how are we going to use temp hp from spells? I'm planning to have a persistent Divine Power running and I want to know if I have to roll its hp bous every time I cast it.


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

OK, a few things to adress then it's back to work for a few hours.

Temp HP from anything will function the same as normal HP (I've got the chart in the info post, #24).  Just for simplicity's sake.

RE: Soul bond/Party interaction.
Well, as Quill would know, there's usually a small party of armed guards waiting at portal when new inmates arrive.  They clear the area for about a mile around the site so that the newbies don't get instantly set upon by roving monsters/Bandits.  Then they inform the newcomers of the (very few) rules, and give them a weeks worth of rations.  After that, the guards depart.  Anyone trying to leave the circle or do anything before the guards leave is executed.
As for Celes interacting, I don't know if it'd be a problem, the only person who can decide how Celes would react is you, Autumn.  I can give her reasons not to attack them, but I'm not gonna just say "you can't".  It's up to how the other PC's act and how you react, etc.  I've seen many good/Evil interactions before.  So long as each has a goal in which the other's presence is required, there's no reason to fight, regardless of how much you hate each other.
ALSO, Keep in mind, LG doesn't mean "It's evil kill it."  That's called Zealous Fanatasicm.

Shayuri - Ming sounds like a non-evil, younger version of Whin...

Sin - That's not really any different from how it works now.  Anyone entering the plane for any reason is suspended until the weekly drop-off.  Processed prisoners are just sent in after processing, and all appear at the portal location surrounded by guards and not realizing any time has passed.  Remember that it wasn't DESIGNED as a prison, the guards are just using it's unique planar traits in that manner b/c it works.


----------



## Autumn (May 8, 2007)

> As for Celes interacting, I don't know if it'd be a problem, the only person who can decide how Celes would react is you, Autumn.  I can give her reasons not to attack them, but I'm not gonna just say "you can't".  It's up to how the other PC's act and how you react, etc.  I've seen many good/Evil interactions before.  So long as each has a goal in which the other's presence is required, there's no reason to fight, regardless of how much you hate each other.
> ALSO, Keep in mind, LG doesn't mean "It's evil kill it."  That's called Zealous Fanatasicm.





 Oh, of course it doesn't mean that. Look at Shayuri's character; also Lawful Good, but totally not of the 'it's evil kill it' mindset. Celes, on the other hand... well... she's still not quite like that. I mean, she wouldn't go around executing petty criminals like the Punisher or anything. She believes in due legal process, and she realizes that most people who are 'evil' according to a Detect Evil spell aren't despicable monsters or anything. Many of them are reasonable people who've just lost their way. And if a person had the slightest hope of redemption, she'd be inclined to hope that they could change. So of course she wouldn't kill them.

 But... cmon! A Death Knight?! That's not just evil. That's full-on irredeemable-abomination-of-nature-oh-god-killitwithfire Evil with a capital E. 

 But that said, I guess the circumstances are such that she would at least attempt to be tolerant. I guess we'll see how it pans out. Inter-party conflict isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I guess I just wanted to make sure everyone understood that there was fairly likely to be some on the cards, and that people were okay with that.

 EDIT: I made a couple of minor changes to the history. It's largely the same, but I've basically just altered the manner of her downfall a little to leave her feeling somewhat more ambiguous and uncertain of herself. It's probably not really necessary, but it just makes things easier for me so... yeah, just humor me I guess.


----------



## ethandrew (May 8, 2007)

The way I figure Eoghan will rationalize being stuck with these obvious villains is the fact that this is their punishment as well. Obviously Eoghan did something horrible to deserve this, so he'll accept his fate begrudgingly. If the recourse of his actions has him teaming up and existing with surpreme evil, then it is only more befitting of his exile.

Possibly it is the same for our murderous companions, their punishment is not only to be on this prison plane, but to be partnered up with champions of good, beings whom in their previous world warred against each other. Now of course, this is par for Eoghan, Valak, and Xing'dao, for they deserve their fate; Quill knows what he's getting into, but Mei-Ying and Celes aren't in that position. They're victims of bad luck.

But, if in their quest to escape this plane they need to team with unsavory folk (ones who can do an unsavory task that might be a necessary evil that Celes and Mei-Ying would never do), they might do so because they understand that while they won't agree with everyone's moral outlook, having people willing to do tasks vital to survival and freedom could definitely be beneficial.


----------



## -SIN- (May 9, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> But... cmon! A Death Knight?! That's not just evil. That's full-on irredeemable-abomination-of-nature-oh-god-killitwithfire Evil with a capital E.




He is Evil, but not in the sense of 'EVERYTHING must suffer'. He's more of a megalomaniac who'll do anything required to gain more power - meaning that he'd kill someone for something, and anyone who stood against his plans. E.G. He may kill a village elder for a relic in his possesion, which would of course have repocussions, probably in the form of the town millitia - who he'd also dispatch without a second thought, but he'd refrain from killing the entire village as they would pose no threat, nor would he have anything to gain...

(It reminds me of a comic strip in Dragon/Dungeon mag - it was a sketch of a commoner running into an inn, yelling "Run for your lives! There's a level 19 Fighter who's 30xp (a.k.a  A commoner in 2nd ed rules!) away from levelling!!!")


----------



## Autumn (May 10, 2007)

Heh, nice comic strip. 

  Anyhow, I'm not saying that I think Valak necessarily really is completely depraved and despicable. Just that, since he's a death knight, that's likely to be the first impression.


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Well, why don't we find out how well they interact... IN CHARACTER!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

Yay I was the first to post. 

Thus began the strange voyages of Quill and his is motley companions


----------



## -SIN- (May 23, 2007)

Just reviving this thread for OOC use...

Jemal, any chance of a rough map showing the tree line, portal & the 'fabricated' fortress?

Also, could you tell us how many rounds before the enemy arrives at the tree line? (After we arrive)

Think that's it. This game is great - I just wish the rate of posting was faster! I can't get enough!


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2007)

sorry, but providing maps for online games has never been my forte.  I've no scanner, can't download any of those specialty map making programs, and don't like trying to use paint for it, so I'm afraid description and imagination are all we've got.

You're not sure how long you'll have, but they'll be on your heels for the last half mile.  I'm gonna be randomly determining how far behind you they are when you guys are 1 minute away.  At that point, there's actually a small chance they'll catch up to you BEFORE you make the tree-line.

[sblock=Me figuring stuff out]
OK, I figure better when i type something, so here's how I figure their distance.

At your slowest, you double-move 60, and during the last minute you'll RUN flat-out, b/c they'll be gaining, so that's 120.
They'll do the same, running at 200 on their wolves.
SO, when you guys are 1200' away, They'll be 4d6X100 feet behind you(~1400 AVG).  They gain 80/round in the last minute it takes you to get to the fort, so it could vary anywhere from them catching you 600' from the fortress to them being 1600' away when you get inside.  Either way, it'll be fairly close. (Basically If I roll 8 or less on the 4d6, they catch you outside.  Otherwise they don't).
[/sblock]
And as for the posting rate.. well, it's fairly PC-driven for the most part, so that's up to you guys.  I can do stuff to 'prod' you along occasionally.


----------



## ethandrew (May 23, 2007)

I know both Shayuri and Autumn are afk for the next few days, as is my understanding, so I expect the posting to be a little slower. I am liking this so far, and character driven is always appreciated!


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2007)

Actually, I'm back now. I got back Monday night.


----------



## ethandrew (May 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm back now. I got back Monday night.




Touché! I thought I was being a little helper bee too! Glad to have you back


----------



## ethandrew (May 24, 2007)

Sin, for the record, without any gear (save the gauntlets) he is around 200 pounds, so it falls well within your light load. Now, will such a stoic man allow an undead knight to carry him? Begrudingly most likely.


----------



## ethandrew (May 26, 2007)

I edited Eoghan in the RG, just bumping his Str up 6 and adding in his Spiked Gauntlets as weapons, let me know if it all looks okay.


----------



## -SIN- (May 27, 2007)

Jemal - 

RE: Abyssal Blast. My mistake. I confused myself somewhat. I stand corrected. Thanks

RE: Belt +6, Gauntlets+2. What should I do? I can either get rid of them for something else, or what about making the belt+8 in exchange for my lvl?...

Let mw know what you want me to do.


----------



## Jemal (May 27, 2007)

Sin - what're you talking about re your items?


----------



## Avalon® (May 27, 2007)

That's for me. He has both a belt of giant strength +4 and a gauntlets of ogre power.


----------



## Jemal (May 27, 2007)

Ah yes, i just read the IC thread.

SIN: Actully, I just went over your sheet and there's several problems there..

Amulet of Natural armour + 3would be 9,000.  you paid for a +4.
The gauntlets would have been 4,000 not 5,000 as you listed.
A +3 Thundering weapon costs 32,000(Plus weapon cost), you only paid 20,000

And, as Avalon pointed out, Enhancements don't stack.

I just don't see how I missed all this the first time round...

As I see it, here's what you can do to fix it: 
keep the nat armour +3 amulet, at 9,000. (You gain 7,000)
Drop the gauntlets, (You gain 5,000)
Pay the extra 12,000 for your weapon
All problems fixed.


Also, could you remind me what the quickness ability on your armour is and why it costs 6,000 gp?

OH, and finally RE: Your abyssal blast.. Isn't that a Fireball that's half divine damage?  I don't see where the 'save for 3/4' comes in... The divine damage is still subject to saving throws, it just overcomes fire resistance/immunities.


----------



## -SIN- (May 27, 2007)

Ok, that's cool. I'll fix his sheet in the RG

The 'Thundering Hammer' is quite ironic - A Wizo at wotc worked the pricing for that!

Quickness adds +5' to movement move permenantly. This price was also given by said Wizo. Please tell me that's wrong too and I swear I'll never buy another wotc product ever again!

Yup, spot on with the abyssal blast - I knew it overcame something!... just not saving throws... D'oh!

My apologies for any mistakes. I HATE pricing magic stuff - I ALWAYS cock it up!

( And yes, I failed math... And the re-take...  )


----------



## Jemal (May 27, 2007)

You said a wizo gave you these prices?  Was this from a printed book, or did he just make it up, or what?


----------



## -SIN- (May 27, 2007)

They're not 'listed' items if that's what you mean.

The attribute 'quickness' is from the MIC, whilst thundering is from the DMG. I listed the item build, he calc'd it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry about the delay in posting, it's a long weekend here in NZ, so I won't get a chance to post until tomorrow.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks LR, didn't realize. I guess it is just more inner monologue you all are privy to now.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 9, 2007)

Hmmm. My post for this round was based on the assumption that everybody would keep running, since there's still another two rounds' of movement before they'll catch up (which would give everybody a chance to get to Celes' position and to get closer to the fort and within medium spell range). But if Eoghan and Valak are gonna make their stand where they are then I guess I'll change my post to have Celes charging out too, since after all she's last in the Init order now and if she sees everybody already fighting then she's not just gonna hold her position and watch.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2007)

I know Eoghan and Xing'dao can make it to Celes' position, but can Valak? If they could all get as close to the fort as possible, that's the best thing possible.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2007)

Whoops, posted update allready.  They would've caught Valak anyways this round.  If Eoghan/Xing'dao hadn't been there it'd be 6 on 1.

Though ironically, that'd probably be BETTER for you guys.  They need a nat 20 to hit the guy!


----------



## -SIN- (Jun 11, 2007)

Question: What actions are open to me exactly? I'm slightly lost...

Have I moved this round in order to catch up with Eoghan/Xing'dao? or have I still a full rounds actions?...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2007)

your action last round was RUN to Eoghan/Xing'dao, and then turn around to face the badguys.  This round you're free to do as you wish, though you're surrounded by Quills Black Tentacles now


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2007)

Rather than link I'll just bump.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Bless you!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2007)

You know, I really tried to come up with something witty and charming to say in response to that, but I can't come up with anything. Nothing at all. My creative juices seem to have fermented in my brain.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Hee. It's okay. Save it for the game. 

On an amusing note, it seemed I already leveled Mei-Ying to 13 ages ago. I'm finally getting caught up to the past. I guess that's a good sign...sort of.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2007)

If I remember correctly, at the beginning a couple of us were 1xp away from 13th, then Jemal gave a few of us bonus XP for early character completion or something along those lines, which bumped us up to the 13th level. So we made 12th level characters and leveled up before we even started.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh ho! I'd forgotten that. I don't think I got the early creation award if I know me...but I'll doublecheck and make sure...

Oh hey, you don't happen to have the Rogue's Gallery link too do ya? The sheet on my computer has some weird flaws in it (like I used a 28 point buy and calced hit points wrong) that I want to see if I fixed before I posted to the RG...


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2007)

You're lucky I'm at work and very bored with nothing else to do other than search


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Very much of the thanks go to you!  

-- Wow...yes...my online sheet is just as messed up as my local sheet.

Jemal, if you see this, I'm gonna be fixing it. My atts are based on 28 point buy by mistake, and I have 6 too many HP to fit your formula for this game. I'll enumerate any other necessary changes here as I find them.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 11, 2007)

uh-oh.  looks like LordRaven's NOT coming back. 
Problem A) his character has become a bit of a focal point.
Problem B) Due to the Soulbond, I can't kill off his character, and can't come up with a reasonable excuse to seperate him from the party.


So we have two options : Recruit someone to play that specific character, or I can NPC him.  Thoughts?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm up for either, having another player can help push the story along, but I think it'd be difficult to recruit someone willing to step into another player's character.


----------



## -SIN- (Sep 11, 2007)

Can't we somehow 'magic jar' him??

I'll carry him in my undead chest cavity for safe keeping, just incase he returns?...

If, when we get to the city, he somehow becomes comatosed (magic, disease, magical disease?? clutching straws!!), could we not sort something?

Maybe the easiest thing would be for his character to recieve a full-pardon and be offered his old job back?? Probably the quickest fix, but then we've no translator - though that shouldn't be a problem for too long, surely we can get some magic items to help out.... like legacy weapons, perhaps?... (hint, hint!) or maybe just a simple ring?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, once we level, we can just all take each other's language skill.

Then it won't be an issue.

Until then, we just need a translator and/or telepath. Doesn't have to be the PC...though that PC was nice, cuz he knew a lot about the prison and so on.

I'd suggest NPC'ing him, at least until we level.


----------

